# Airmiles MEGA MILES  Miles are Posting



## Donald - my hero

*The website is active now, click on this link and select your region to see the offers open to you. ****you can use coupons across the country if you can find someone to use your card! *

*Mega Miles March 21st - April 25th Earn up to 1000 AM*

***** Pay close attention to the fact that for this promo you must make your purchases at 5 DIFFERENT sponsors to qualify for the maximum bonus miles. You can still use as many coupons as you are able to (and some will even be good for multiple uses, I'll point those out once i can read the actual terms) BUT it is the number of SPONSORS NOT COUPONS that will count towards completing the promo*****

*Some tips to help when it comes time to track down wayward miles (because let's be honest there will be several of us who run into Road blocks!)*

*Grab several copies of the booklet to allow you to staple the correct coupon to the receipts*
*Keep every receipt connected to the promo*
*Take screen shots of any & all FAQs and fine print attached to both the promo AND each coupon.*
*Keep copies of any e-mails from Airmiles & partner stores about the promo.*
*If possible try to complete at least 6 offers at 6 different sponsors so that if one doesn't credit properly you will still get the maximum number of miles.*
*If at all possible, wait a day or so before tackling to promo to let the kinks get ironed out, these rarely start smoothly*
*Read the coupons very carefully before you head out shopping, they do NOT all start on the same day*
*When it comes time to do the actual shopping leave all offspring & significant others who don't understand the seriousness of this hunt at home and have fun! If that's not possible you could always go with this plan!*
*



*

*Timeline for miles to post to account*

*Company line of when the miles should appear in your accounts are as follows.*



*the final bonus states 120 days after promo is done - August 23, 2019*
*Individual coupons are also 120 days - August 23, 2019*
*Online shopping miles will post using these dates from your TRANSACTION date - 60 days for base and 75 for bonus.*
*Bonus miles from using the online shopping "coupon" is 75 days - July 9, 2019*
********Based on the information below we can expect to see the bonus miles post around the 6 week mark ~~ June 6th ********
*Historical timelines from previous promos:*

*Shop the Block 2018 ran from November 15 - December 27th with the 120 day mark being April 26th. Miles started posing on Feb 14th (49 days ~ 7 weeks) 
Online Shopping mess-up ran till September 9th miles had till Nov 23rd to post. Started posting (terribly I might add!!) Oct 19th but eventually they stated Oct 25th to post (46 days ~ 6 weeks) 
*
*Mega Miles 2018 ran until April 12th with the 120 mark being August 10th: first sightings of miles was May 30th (48 days ~ 6 weeks)
*
*Shop the Block 2017 ran until Dec 14th: first sighting of miles was Feb 3rd, many of us only got 1/2 and were told to wait til Feb 8th but online chat starting adding them around Feb 6th (51 days ~ 7 weeks)
*
*Mega Miles in 2017 ran until May 31st the 120 mark for that was Sept 28th : first sighting of miles was July 13th, miles for the online shopping coupon around July 31st with some reporting as long as Aug 21st (43 days ~ 6 weeks)
*
*Shop the Block 2016 ran until Dec 14th the 120 day mark for that was April 13th BUT the site clearly said they would post by end of Feb. First sighting was Feb 3rd but a LOT of people got only 1/2 and it took till middle of MAY for some to get it straightened out (51 days ~ 7 weeks)
*
*Mega Miles in 2015 was BRUTAL -- needed to use 5 coupons and bonus only went to the first 60,000 who completed the coupons the rest of us got varying amounts, we got (get this FIVE!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*FAQs & Terms & Conditions*

*Mega Miles Terms & Conditions*

** Between March 21 and April 25, 2019, Collectors must make eligible purchases at: (i) 5 different participating AIR MILES® Partners using 5 or more different AIR MILES MEGA MILES® Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”) and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 1,000 Bonus Miles; or (ii) 3 different participating AIR MILES Partners using 3 or more different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 300 Bonus Miles. Criteria, offer periods and spend frequency may vary for each Bonus Offer. Please see the Terms and Conditions of each unique Bonus Offer for specific details. Bonus Offers available only in the AIR MILES MEGA MILES Event Coupon Booklet or at airmiles.ca/MegaMiles. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Visit airmiles.ca/MegaMiles for full details. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account.*

*The website has lots of information and I would recommend you bookmark the page and take screen shots of things you might need to refer to when it comes time to chase down the miles.*

*There is a GREAT selection of FAQs to read and refer to during the promo if you need a quick answer *
*Mega Miles FAQs*

*If you click on each offer you will be able to see the terms that are specific to that offer -- this is where you will also be able to see how many times you can use the offer for the miles that the coupon will give you, some are a one shot deal but others can be used multiple times. It will still only count as ONE coupon towards the final promo but you will still earn the amount on the coupon .. couple of examples:*

*Shell in-store offer can be used up to 4 times during the promo*

*Offer valid March 21 to April 25, 2019. Valid at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Maximum 5 Bonus Miles per transaction. Maximum 20 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer.*
*Foodland Threshold Spend offer can only be used once*

*Offer valid March 21 to April 25, 2019. Offer valid at all participating Foodland locations in Ontario. AIR MILES® Cash redemptions qualify towards this offer's purchase requirement. Limit one Bonus Offer per AIR MILES®Collector Number. Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction.*
*Rexall Threshold Spend Offer can be used as many times as you want*

*Offer valid April 1 to April 7, 2019. Valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/PharmaPlus locations in Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction, excluding prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. Coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase. Limit one offer per transaction. AIR MILES® Card must be presented at the time of the purchase.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If you want to print off coupons from the website follow this process*

*Select the coupon by clicking the heart in the top right corner of the coupon*
*Click on the View Saved offers at the bottom right of the page*
*Select Email My Offers from the top of your offers*
*Fill in your email and hit send and you will get a PDF file to print out that shows both the front and back of the coupon that's easy to cut out and use*
*While you could simply print your offers out directly from the page this will allow those of us who tend to forget where we've put coupons to easily find them and reprint them after they are no longer available on the website!! 
From the website: Please note, expired offers do not appear on printable PDFs.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Suggestions of "easy offers" AND a List of DISers who are willing to help out those living in Airmiles Drought areas the country!*
Mastercard:
*If you have a Mastercard attached to your Airmiles card use this link to Opt-in -- charge $250 to your card during the promo = 1 coupon used You can opt in at any point, up till April 25th and ALL of your transactions from the start date will count.*
*Mastercard Opt In*
*Terms & Conditions for this offer:*
*Opt-in requirements: To qualify for this offer, you must (a) opt in for the offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the “Submit” button on or before April 25, 2019, and (b) spend $250 using your eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard between March 21 – April 25, 2019, inclusive at participating Partners. These purchases must be made at participating Partners listed in the “Participating AIR MILES® Partners” section of the web page. The purchases do not have to be made at the same retailer and can be made at multiple retailers. There is no minimum spend amount required per transaction, as long as the cumulative transactions over the promotion period total $250. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. See the MEGA MILES® Promotion Terms and Conditions for promotional details. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per credit card account. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice. Miles will be deposited by June 30, 2019.*
*List of Participating Partners*

*HBC Rewards Points Conversion  -- set up to convert your points to Airmiles Go to this website to first create an Account*
*Enroll for an HBC Rewards Account*
*Once you've done that go to this website to start the conversion to Airmiles*
*HBC Point Conversion*
*Terms & Conditions of the offer:*
*Offer valid only to Collectors who enroll to convert their HBC points to Miles between March 21and April 25, 2019. Collectors who have previously enrolled do not qualify for this offer. The one-time enrollment Bonus Miles will be applied to your AIR MILES® Collector Account within 6weeks of signup. Hudson's Bay Rewards points can be redeemed for Reward Miles at a rate of 40 Hudson's Bay Rewards points to 1 Mile. Once you enroll, the Hudson's Bay Rewards points you earn at Hudson's Bay, thebay.com and Home Outfitters will be automatically redeemed for Reward Miles.You cannot, however, get Reward Miles by showing your AIR MILES® Card at the point of sale. At the time of signup, if you do not already have an HBC Rewards Account, you will need to enroll for one and then also enroll for weekly automatic redemption for AIR MILES® Reward Miles. If you do have an HBC Rewards account, once you enroll for weekly automatic redemption to AIR MILES® RewardMiles, any eligible HBC points from your current balance will be redeemed. Some exceptions apply,including limitations with respect to points earned through our Hudson's Bay Rewards partners.Visit hbcrewards.com for full details. Hudson's Bay reserves the right to change terms of this offer. *


*Rewarding Your Opinion Surveys : If you haven't already signed up for these surveys you can do that, complete your first survey and earn 15 AM plus one coupon down. Be careful if you are already doing on-line surveys and intend to *manage* someone else's account because if ANY of the survey companies you use even think you are doing the same surveys all of your accounts can be shut down and you will no longer be able to participate in ANY of them*
* Go to this website to sign up for an account:*
*Rewarding Your Opinion Surveys*
*Terms & Conditions for this offer:*
*Offer valid March 21 to April 25, 2019. Participation and Bonus Miles valid only through this offer. AIR MILES® Bonus Miles are only available to newly enrolled Rewarding Your Opinions Members when completing their first survey within 90 days of enrolling.*

*Test Drive a Lexus -- Live in Ontario? Drive out to Ajax and test drive a Lexus for 50 AM*
*Terms & Conditions for this offer:*
*Offer valid March 21 to April 25, 2019. Valid at participating Lexus of Lakeridge locations when you test drive a new UX or UX hybrid. No purchase necessary. One offer per Collector Number.*

*Samsung Pay*
*Link your Airmiles account to your Samsung account and earn 50 AM (and potentially another 25 for creating the account, confusing but possible) plus use 1 coupon. *
*Use this link to create an account and add your AM account number*
*Samsung Account Sign-up*
*Instructions for how to complete this step is here on the AM website*
*FAQs for Linking Your Airmiles Card Number to Your Samsung Account*
*Once you've created your account you need to go back in and add your Airmiles Card number and be SURE to click on the little Blue Lock symbol beside the number to make sure it STAYS with your account*


*Fellow Hunters who will help you in your quest to earn the max bonus!*

*@kuhltiffany lives in Ontario willing to do LCBO coupons*
*@Disney Addicted lives in Ontario will to do Shell coupon*
*@mort1331 lives in Ontario and willing to help*
*@momof2gr8kids is willing to help with Shell or Safeway coupons*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ONLINE SHOPPING*

*Go to the website to access the portal, make sure you sign into your account before you click thru the link. Read the information about each store before you actually click on the Shop Now button.*
*Airmilesshop Website*

*There is ONE coupon for this and you must spend at LEAST $100 in ONE transaction*
*Make sure to keep detailed records that include the following*

*date of transaction*
*name of store*
*pre-tax & shipping total*
*if there were any multiplier offers that apply to your purchase -- i'll keep a running list of those in this post*
*Timeline for receiving miles thru the Airmilesshop portal is slightly different than other partners BTW, so if you do need to follow-up don't let an online chat agent steer you wrong!
Directly from the FAQs on that webpage:*

*When will my Miles appear in my account?
Base Miles may take up to 60 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Bonus Miles may take up to 75 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account.*
*Miles will show in your Collector account from airmilesshops.ca and the online store where you shopped, and Miles from a single transaction may appear in multiple line items if you took advantage of any Bonus Offers and/or sitewide multiplier events.*


*If your transaction includes a multiplier offer it will post separately -one line for the base amount and a separate line for the multiplier. This image shows how a $25.00 purchase thru Amazon with a 10X multiplier posted





Multiplier Offers
If there is no start date that means it was active when the promo started

***Sitewide Multiplier of 15X Valid April 25th - 30th***
*

*1-800 Flowers 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Adidas 10X Valid APril 24th ONLY*
*Alod 3X Valid April 5th - Dec 31st*
*Amazon 5X Valid April 9th ONLY*
*Amazon 2X Valid April 10th - 25th*
*Addition Elle 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Apple 20X Valid April 16th ONLY*
*Ardene 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Banana Republic 5X Valid March 21st - March 31st, April 10th - 19th*
*Banana Republic 10X Valid April 23rd ONLY *
*Bench 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Bentley 2X Valid until March 31st*
*Biotherm 5X Valid April 1st - 25th*
*Biotherm 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*Bobby Brown 2X Valid April 1st - 25th*
*Canon 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Clarins 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Clarisonic 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Clarisonce 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*Clinique 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Clinique 15X Valid April 22nd ONLY*
*Dell 10X valid until March 29th*
*Dell 5X Valid April 1st - 9th*
*Dell 7X Valid April 10th ONLY*
*Dynamite 10X Valid April 17th ONLY*
*Dyson 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Dyson 10X Valid April 18th ONLY*
*eHarmony 10X Valid until Dec 31st*
*Etsy 5X Valid March 21st - April 24th*
*Expedia 5X Valid April 1st - 15th*
*Expedia 5X Valid April 20th ONLY*
*Forzieri 2X Valid April 1st - 25th*
*Frank & Oak 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Fruits & Passions 10X Valid April 21st ONLY*
*Garage 10X Valid April 17th ONLY*
*GAP 3X Valid April 10th -13th, April 15th - 20th*
*GAP 10X Valid April 23rd ONLY*
*Giorgio Armani 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Giorgio Armani 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*Globo Shoes 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Golf Town 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Hotel .com 2X Valid April 10th - 19th*
*HP 5X Valid April 1st - 12th*
*HP 10X Valid April 13th ONLY*
*Hudson Bay 3X Valid March 21st - April 10th*
*Hudson Bay 5X Valid April 12th ONLY*
*Hudson Bay 3X Valid April 13th - May 5th*
*Indigo 3X Valid until March 31st*
*Indigo 10X Valid April 11th ONLY*
*Indigo 2X Valid April 12th - 25th*
*Keurig 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Kiehl's 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Keresta 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*La Roche Posay 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*La Roche Posay 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*Lancome 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Lancome 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*Le Chateau 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Lenovo 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Lenovo 10X Valid April 15th ONLY*
*Linen Chest 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Mac Cosmetics 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Macy's 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Mackage 5X Valid April 1st - 25th*
*Matt & Nat 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Microsoft 2 X Valid March 21st - March 31st*
*Microsoft 5X Valid April 10th - 19th*
*Naturalizer 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*New Egg 2X Valid April 1st - 25th*
*Norton 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Old Navy 5X Valid March 21st - March 31st*
*Old Navy 10X Valid April 23rd ONLY*
*Pennington's 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Photobook 5X Valid until April 27th*
*Pimsleur 5X Valid until April 27th*
*Quickbooks 10X Valid until Dec 31st*
*Reitmans 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Rockport 2X Valid April 1st - 25th*
*RW & Co 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Sephora 3X Valid March 21st - 28th*
*Shu Uemura 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Shu Uemura 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*Soia & Kyo 5 V Valid April 1st - 25th*
*Suzy Shier 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Taylormade 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Teleflora 2X Valid - April 19th*
*Thyme Maternity 2X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*The Children's Place 2X Valid April 10th - 13th*
*Tiger Direct 2X Valid until March 31st*
*TurboTax 10X Valid until Dec 31st*
*Under Armour 5X Valid March 21st - April 24th*
*Urban Decay 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Urban Planet 2X Valid April 1st - 25th*
*Vichy 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Vichy 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*
*Villeroy & Boch 5X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*Vistaprint 2X Valid until April 5th*
*Vistaprint 2X Valid April 7th - 30th*
*Well .ca 5X Valid April 14th ONLY*
*Weight Watchers 10X Valid until Dec 31st*
*YSL Beauty 3X Valid March 21st - April 25th*
*YSL Beauty 10X Valid April 19th ONLY*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*How offers appear on receipts and then post to Airmiles accounts*


*Sobey's Gift card offer: miles on receipt, Promo 22 with "Mega Miles Spring 2019 " before subtotal*
*Urban Fresh Gift card offer: NO miles on receipt,  Promo #30 prints with $0.00 ***ETA after noon the miles ARE on the receipt with the Mega Miles Spring 2019 notation *
*IGA Cash mile redemption offer: Coupon code 118, no miles on receipt but the words  ''Votre offre Méga Milles est activée!' are printed*
*Shell 25L gas fill-up: miles on receipt, PROMO 940 ***Miles posted to account as "MEGA MILES - FUEL OFFER *
*Shell OPT-In pay at pump: nothing on receipt OR posted to account*
*Shell in store promo: no miles on receipt but Promo code 939 is printed *****POSTED to account with Mega Miles notation*
*Lowes products offers :no miles on receipt but Airmiles promo # is printed ****POSTED to account with Bonus Miles notation*
*Rona product offers: miles on the receipt with code# and bonus miles*
*Foodland threshold spend offer: miles show on receipt with the wording "Mega Miles Spring 2019"*
*Rexall Cash Miles Redemption offer: NO coupon needs to be scanned meaning NOTHING will appear on your receipt but you will get an email confirming the redemption. The miles will take a few WEEKS to post to your account ***EDITED miles are posting to accounts with the wording "Use Cash Miles Get Bonus Miles"*
*BMO opt-in posts to account with the wording BMO MEGA MILES 2019 *
*Rexall Threshold Spend: On receipt the following wording prints:SP$40 G20AM under that is the PLU code 41700005096 also shows a unit price and total price of $0.00 Posting to accounts with the wording Bonus Miles (no indication of MM)*
*Rona Cash Miles Redemption offer: NOTHING on receipt*
*Metro Cash Redemption: NO coupon needed but PLU code had to be entered and depending on which code was used 25 miles OR 50 miles printed on receipt. Miles from the flyer will post later ***Miles posted to account as "BONUS REWARD MILES ON PRODUCT"*
*Jean Coutu  posts to account with the wording "MEGA MILES AM CASH BONUS"*
*LCBO product offers: Post to account with no indication of Mega Miles, only name of product bought*
*Children's Place -online purchase :miles posted to account with the wording MEGA MILES 20 BONUS MILES*


----------



## alohamom

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## ottawamom

Yeah! I won't conflict with my trip. Bonus. Thanks in advance Donald for all you will do to get us all through this upcoming event. We're all better off thanks to your efforts.


----------



## Aladora

Yay! I'll miss the first week or so but I should have plenty of time to get at least a few offers done!


----------



## hdrolfe

Waiting to see what the coupons are before I get too excited, 5 should be doable depending on what they are!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hoping I can swing this one!!!  Fingers crossed here.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Just in case the HBC conversion to Air Miles is an option, I stopped the converting of mine and my husband's points today.


----------



## Disney Addicted

The MM website is live with limited information.


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks Jacqueline for getting us ready and excited!!


----------



## ottawamom

Just a reminder to those who might be a little low on Cash miles. Switch over to Cash before your weekend shopping and get some Cash miles before Mega Miles hits. From what I've seen on postings on RFD there are a few options (Quebec, Newfoundland) for cash redemptions which will count as a sponsor. Personally, I've got enough cash miles to do 3 redemptions.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just a reminder to those who might be a little low on Cash miles. Switch over to Cash before your weekend shopping and get some Cash miles before Mega Miles hits. From what I've seen on postings on RFD there are a few options (Quebec, Newfoundland) for cash redemptions which will count as a sponsor. Personally, I've got enough cash miles to do 3 redemptions.



*Yeah,  and don't be like The Duck and forget to hit the final button so the switch from Dream miles to Cash miles actually happens before you're planning on shopping *


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Just a reminder to those who might be a little low on Cash miles. Switch over to Cash before your weekend shopping and get some Cash miles before Mega Miles hits. From what I've seen on postings on RFD there are a few options (Quebec, Newfoundland) for cash redemptions which will count as a sponsor. Personally, I've got enough cash miles to do 3 redemptions.



Merci for the reference to RFD having the Qc flyer online! Based on the coupons I see it will be very easy for me to do 5 coupons for both my card and DH’s card. There’s a total of 4 offers using cash miles so I am changing my % of cash today since I only have enough for 2 transactions right now. I will probably be able to help someone using the IGAExpress coupon if needed!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Just in case the HBC conversion to Air Miles is an option, I stopped the converting of mine and my husband's points today.



What do you mean by "You stopped the converting of miles..."?  Did you already have that done? If so, you can't opt out and then re-opt in again for it to count as an offer.


----------



## ottawamom

Is IGA Express a separate sponsor from IGA?


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Is IGA Express a separate sponsor from IGA?



Yes. When miles post, they have a different logo and the description says IGA Express.


----------



## hdrolfe

From what I saw of the sponsors I should be able to do 5, I guess kiddo will be getting some new clothes at Children's Place, even though I already stocked up on summer stuff for him, maybe some sandals or something


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What do you mean by "You stopped the converting of miles..."?  Did you already have that done? If so, you can't opt out and then re-opt in again for it to count as an offer.



Yes, that's what I meant.  I was able to go into my HBC account and tell it to stop converting to air miles.  It may not work but I have read that some people were able to use it again a second time.  I figure it's worth a short.  I just will not count it as one of my 5 shops.  Just as a back-up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Saw this posted on FB.  Can't be read mostly but interesting non the less.
> Eta- posted as Newfoundland offers so take with a grain of salt.



*Can you attach the image here? I'm out and can't convince my phone to do that *


----------



## tinkerone

Here you go Donald.


----------



## tinkerone

From FB.  It says Ontario.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm slowly working away at updating the first few posts, keep an eye on them for easy access to information when The Duck is busy.*

*I'm going to be waiting until i can actually see a booklet AND the coupons online before i switch either account to cash because the one i can see for Rexall is either use cash miles or spend $40. That is easier for me to do and since we only need to do 5 offers this time around I should be able to get it done!!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm slowly working away at updating the first few posts, keep an eye on them for easy access to information when The Duck is busy.*
> 
> *I'm going to be waiting until i can actually see a booklet AND the coupons online before i switch either account to cash because the one i can see for Rexall is either use cash or spend $40. That is easier for me to do and since we only need to do 5 offers this time around I should be able to get it done!!!*



I'm waiting to switch if I need to. Just need to see a clear Sobeys and/or Metro. I can do 4 others (rexall, shell, children's place & global pet foods) but would prefer Sobeys and Metro if possible. I guess we'll see  I do need some miles built back up since I spent them all on a flight! Plus I'm only half way to Onyx.


----------



## damo

So, looks like the normal Sobeys gift card, Shell gas, Rexall purchase, Global Pets, AirMilesShops, Urban Fresh gift card.  Should be pretty easy to do without using any cash miles.  Don't see any big surprises in the coupons.


----------



## mort1331

I agree, if by all accounts, should be able to knock them off in the first couple of days. Buy the GC then use them to buy other GC at the locations needed. Now I know I can do this at my local Sobeys, but I need to put milk and maybe a few other items on then get a shell GC and anything else.
Good luck all, 6 days and counting


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am NOT going to use the airmilesshops.ca offer this time! Ugh.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Does anyone have 2 airm


mort1331 said:


> I agree, if by all accounts, should be able to knock them off in the first couple of days. Buy the GC then use them to buy other GC at the locations needed. Now I know I can do this at my local Sobeys, but I need to put milk and maybe a few other items on then get a shell GC and anything else.
> Good luck all, 6 days and counting


Sorry.  New to all this. Can we get AM when we buy gift cards?  I was told that I can't. That was at Rexall so maybe just that store doesn't do it?  As a newbie at this, can someone please explain?
Thanks .


----------



## Donald - my hero

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Does anyone have 2 airm
> 
> Sorry.  New to all this. Can we get AM when we buy gift cards?  I was told that I can't. That was at Rexall so maybe just that store doesn't do it?  As a newbie at this, can someone please explain?
> Thanks .


*First things, first  to this amazing group of Airmiles hunters! Don't be afraid to ask your questions, someone will be quick to answer. If you're looking for some immediate response you could check the first page of this thread in case I've put the info there and if you're not already following along with the weekly Airmiles Alert thread you might find that useful as well.*

*Regarding earning Airmiles for gift cards there are Three ways this is possible*

*You earn Airmiles on EVERYTHING you buy in store at Shell, including gift cards (only exception is SHELL gift cards)*
*Occasionally the Sobey's chain has specific promos for buying their own gift cards and there appear to be a couple of coupons in the Ontario booklet (can't answer about other areas of the country yet) that will give you miles for buying gift cards*
*Watch flyers carefully for promos on specific cards at other stores as well, this week you can buy Netflix or Sephora Gift cards at Metro and get 25 AM for $25 or 50 AM for $50. Rexall has also done this in the past*
*You'll get a head's up on the gift card promos in the weekly thread, this one will more than likely only deal with the ones attached to the Mega Miles Promo.*

*NOW, what Mort was referring to was the fact that he will first buy a gift card using one of these coupons at Sobey's and earn the miles. He will then use that gift card to buy other gift cards (this requires buying other items  and adding the cards to the order and some stores will NOT allow this at all, so ask first) that he can then use the Shell gift card along with another coupon to get things he needs there! Get the circle logic now?*


----------



## bbangel

I'm hoping a few more offers show up online as I'm going to have a hard time even doing 3 based on what is in the book (I don't drive so the gas ones are out). Dare I try airmilesshops again lol


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Donald - my hero said:


> *First things, first  to this amazing group of Airmiles hunters! Don't be afraid to ask your questions, someone will be quick to answer. If you're looking for some immediate response you could check the first page of this thread in case I've put the info there and if you're not already following along with the weekly Airmiles Alert thread you might find that useful as well.*
> 
> *Regarding earning Airmiles for gift cards there are Three ways this is possible*
> 
> *You earn Airmiles on EVERYTHING you buy in store at Shell, including gift cards (only exception is SHELL gift cards)*
> *Occasionally the Sobey's chain has specific promos for buying their own gift cards and there appear to be a couple of coupons in the Ontario booklet (can't answer about other areas of the country yet) that will give you miles for buying gift cards*
> *Watch flyers carefully for promos on specific cards at other stores as well, this week you can buy Netflix or Sephora Gift cards at Metro and get 25 AM for $25 or 50 AM for $50. Rexall has also done this in the past*
> *You'll get a head's up on the gift card promos in the weekly thread, this one will more than likely only deal with the ones attached to the Mega Miles Promo.*
> 
> *NOW, what Mort was referring to was the fact that he will first buy a gift card using one of these coupons at Sobey's and earn the miles. He will then use that gift card to buy other gift cards (this requires buying other items  and adding the cards to the order and some stores will NOT allow this at all, so ask first) that he can then use the Shell gift card along with another coupon to get things he needs there! Get the circle logic now?*


Okay, I think I've got it now!  Thanks so much for taking the time to explain!!!


----------



## juniorbugman

I will be using the airmiles shops for one of my purchases.  I just made a purchase at Chapters and once the items were shipped I got my airmiles points in my account lickety split so hope that will hold up during the mega miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

mort1331 said:


> I agree, if by all accounts, should be able to knock them off in the first couple of days. Buy the GC then use them to buy other GC at the locations needed. Now I know I can do this at my local Sobeys, but I need to put milk and maybe a few other items on then get a shell GC and anything else.
> Good luck all, 6 days and counting



My only wait will be for the Rexall (spend $40 get 20 AM) because it's April 1 - 7. Otherwise I am happy to get them done quickly! And hopefully they all post quickly as well so I can relax. 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am NOT going to use the airmilesshops.ca offer this time! Ugh.



Totally agree with you on this


----------



## kuhltiffany

DH needs some more wine, I'm hoping that some LCBO offers will show up...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I'm slowly working away at updating the first few posts, keep an eye on them for easy access to information when The Duck is busy.



Thank you for all you do for us...keeping everything sooo organized!!!!!


----------



## Spotthecat

Looks like I'll be able to do 6 no problem!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

It looks like it will be tough for me to get this promo because we will be in WDW/DCL/WDW from March 24 - April 11...I will try for a couple before we leave and keep my fingers crossed to get some when we get home...


----------



## ottawamom

I spent some time this morning preparing my plan of attack (based on known info) and I will be able to do 3 cards (maybe 4). Majority of this is the Sobeys/Urban Fresh GC's, purchases (gas or in store) at Shell, Rexall, Jean Coutu, IGA (last two doing redemption of Cash AM). We'll see what Metro has to offer but so far this promo looks doable.

The GC's I would normally purchase in my account I will split over DH, DS and DS accounts that way we maximize our (family) bonus AM. (I give up 225AM but ultimately we will gain 1000, short term pain for long term gain)


----------



## Disney Addicted

Based on the Ontario flyer I find this year's Mega Miles to be much easier. 

Buy a $150 Sobey's gift card (offer 1).  I'll purchase a few groceries and toss in a $25 Shell gift card and a $25 LCBO gift card to complete those (offers 2 and 3).  Use $60 of the Sobey's gift card at Foodland to complete that one (offer 4).  For Rexall both our cards have enough for the Spend 190 cash air miles towards $20 (offer 5).  No extra cash needed to complete the offers.  That makes me happy!!


----------



## hswillia07

Okay I'm a complete newbie at this! Is the promo basically that you spend $100 each at 5 different Airmiles partners and then you get 100- bonus points?? I want to do better with my Airmiles! Thanks


----------



## hdrolfe

hswillia07 said:


> Okay I'm a complete newbie at this! Is the promo basically that you spend $100 each at 5 different Airmiles partners and then you get 100- bonus points?? I want to do better with my Airmiles! Thanks



There will be coupon booklets available in stores and also online for your province. You will want to use them for 5 different sponsors, and then you will earn 1000 bonus airmiles. The coupons will vary for each sponsor. For example, Shell seems to be a common one, you get 5 bonus AM when you spend $5 in store, or you could use the one for when you purchase gas. Once the booklets and online coupons come out they will be linked to or pictures posted at the start of this thread.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hswillia07 said:


> Okay I'm a complete newbie at this! Is the promo basically that you spend $100 each at 5 different Airmiles partners and then you get 100- bonus points?? I want to do better with my Airmiles! Thanks



*I'm glad you've decided to join in the games! Short answer to your question .. NO. You won't need to spend nearly that much to complete the promo!!!*

*I'm going to use the coupon booklet from Ontario as an example for you because it's the most legible -- images in the 3rd post. Here's what I currently plan on doing:*

*Spend $10 at Shell and get 5 AM to use one coupon*
*Place an order with Amazon thru the Airmiles portal -- needs to be at least $100 to get 50 AM and use one coupon*
*Spend $40 at Rexall to get 20 AM and use one coupon*
*I'm hoping to find a coupon for Metro (since they compete with Sobey's they never put their coupons in the same booklet) *
*Possibly buy a $75 gift card at Urban Fresh get 75 AM and use my last coupon*
*That will have me at 5 coupons at 5 different partners, total out of pocket $225 (plus whatever i need to spend at Metro) that will earn me 150 AM from the coupons PLUS the final 1000 big bonus once the promo wraps up.*

*If you read a few of the posts above mine you'll see some suggestions to spend even less by taking the Sobey's gift card and turn them over to other cards. I don't have enough cash miles to use any of those offers but if i need to I'll hit up Rexall because they post within 24 hours.*

*Once the promo actually goes live there will be more coupons online that don't appear in any of the booklets. I'll be taking the time to offer up suggestions on how to make the best use of them as well. Be sure to check the other thread for some more general tips as well and info that is specific to each week's flyers, you'll be able to rack up the miles !! *

*Last thought, The Duck NEVER spends more than she needs to in the pursuit of her miles and LOVES to make sure that no one else does either. We rarely, if ever, buy anything strictly for miles (there was that cheesecake offer at Metro once that was dangerously good!) has to meet my 1:1 ratio before i even consider it and never buy anything we won't use. *


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> I agree, if by all accounts, should be able to knock them off in the first couple of days. Buy the GC then use them to buy other GC at the locations needed. Now I know I can do this at my local Sobeys, but I need to put milk and maybe a few other items on then get a shell GC and anything else.
> Good luck all, 6 days and counting


Haven’t don’t this for a while. Just want to confirm whether we can use Shell GC to buy LCBO GC. TIA!


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Use $60 of the Sobey's gift card at Foodland to complete that one (offer 4)



Thank you for putting that so simply, I love that it can be done that way. This reminder really helped me!


----------



## mort1331

AngelDisney said:


> Haven’t don’t this for a while. Just want to confirm whether we can use Shell GC to buy LCBO GC. TIA!


You should be able to. Now if you buy the Sobeys GC. Then buy some items like milk and eggs and put down a Shell GC, I know at my store I can pay the whole thing with my Sobeys GC. 
I am hoping to get away with almost buying everything with the one Sobeys card. But I will still buy the max for both cards if it is 4 or 5 gc. I will use the gc over the course of the next few months as I do the lotto for our office, so I am getting paid to buy the tickets..hehe.
Good luck all.


----------



## marchingstar

if the alberta flyer looks similar to the ON/NS ones, i think this might be the time
for my SO to finally sign up for air miles. 

i’m really hoping the sobey’s gift card offer shows up out west!


----------



## Baby Ninja

Disney Addicted said:


> Just in case the HBC conversion to Air Miles is an option, I stopped the converting of mine and my husband's points today.



I had no idea this was possible, and would count against the next promo as a completed offer. Thank you so much for sharing!  I am doing this today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Just in case the HBC conversion to Air Miles is an option, I stopped the converting of mine and my husband's points today.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What do you mean by "You stopped the converting of miles..."?  Did you already have that done? If so, you can't opt out and then re-opt in again for it to count as an offer.





Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, that's what I meant.  I was able to go into my HBC account and tell it to stop converting to air miles.  It may not work but I have read that some people were able to use it again a second time.  I figure it's worth a short.  I just will not count it as one of my 5 shops.  Just as a back-up.





Baby Ninja said:


> I had no idea this was possible, and would count against the next promo as a completed offer. Thank you so much for sharing!  I am doing this today.



*Somehow this got past me without a comment! Please don't let this be your 5th "coupon"!! Couple of reasons for me to say this: last MM there was a bunch of confusion as several people reporting getting amounts posted to their accounts that were different from the stated number on the offer AND during StB there were a few people who didn't get any miles at all. I'm not sure if I would risk using this more than once due to the wording on the HBC coupon from both Mega Miles AND Shop the Block 2018 (and yes, i do keep everything that pertains to my airmiles posts here!)*

*The one-time auto-convert AIR MILES welcome bonus will be applied to your AIR MILES account within 6 weeks of sign-up. Hudson's Bay Rewards points can be redeemed for Reward Miles at a rate of 40 Hudson's Bay Rewards points to 1 Mile. Once you enroll, you can redeem the Hudson's Bay Rewards points you earned at Hudson's Bay, thebay.com and Home Outfitters for Reward Miles. You cannot, however, get Reward Miles by showing your AIR MILES Card at the point of sale. Some exceptions apply, including limitations with respect to points earned through our Hudson's Bay Rewards partners. Visit hbcrewards.com for full details. Hudson's Bay reserves the right to change terms of this offer. If the option for automatic weekly redemption is selected, any Hudson's Bay Rewards points remaining at the end of each week that are not divisible by 40 will be carried forward to the next week. *


----------



## bababear_50

I'm home and you all started without me,,,HUGS
So is Metro and LCBO going to be online purchases or posted on line once the promo starts.?

Hugs
Mel





oooohhhh look at Miss Fresh


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I'm home and you all started without me,,,HUGS
> So is Metro and LCBO going to be online purchases or posted on line once the promo starts.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooohhhh look at Miss Fresh



good questions! I think either interpretation makes complete sense. Can you order from the LCBO online? 

And it's nice to see the miss fresh coupon again. I was going to use it for StB but ended up not. It would have been my 8th partner, and I decided it was just too pricey for an assurance shop. But depending on the weekly menu, there are definitely meals my family would enjoy. It might happen...


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> I'm home and you all started without me,,,HUGS
> So is Metro and LCBO going to be online purchases or posted on line once the promo starts.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooohhhh look at Miss Fresh



Would that be the Metro catering website, do you think?


----------



## mort1331

Might try ms fresh this time..specially since its 500 miles by itself.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Would that be the Metro catering website, do you think?


That's exactly what I was wondering.Hmmmm.... time will tell.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> good questions! I think either interpretation makes complete sense. Can you order from the LCBO online?
> 
> And it's nice to see the miss fresh coupon again. I was going to use it for StB but ended up not. It would have been my 8th partner, and I decided it was just too pricey for an assurance shop. But depending on the weekly menu, there are definitely meals my family would enjoy. It might happen...


Hi Hon
Yep you can shop LCBO online
here is a link
https://www.lcbo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lcbo
https://www.lcbo.com/content/lcbo/en/homepage/thousands-of-your-favourites-now-available-online.html

hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoop! Lawton's has spend $35 on Our Compliments products, get 95 miles and it ends on March 21. I also have a targeted offer of spend $40, get 40 miles which ends on March 21.  Mega Miles starts March 21 with the Lawton's offer being spend $95, get 95 miles (accumulative).  Looks like timing worked out great to combine all three and make the MM offer that much better!


----------



## pigletto

For some reason I am drawing a blank ..does anyone recall the usual limit on that Sobey’s gift card offer? Is it 5? So I could do it and earn 750 airmiles if I bought the limit ? ( I know only one would count for Mega Miles ).


----------



## mort1331

it will be either 4 or 5. They have double booked in the last ones lately. By that I mean MM has had the offer on and then Sobeys personal flyer has also had on. One with one amount and one with the other. We were able to double dip and get 300am for every 150card, up to the 4. But I can see them closing that loop.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I asked the person on Facebook who posted the photos of the Ontario flyer. She posted a picture of the T&C on the back of the coupon.  It's a limit of 5 for the Sobey's gift cards.  So yes, you will get 750 air miles if you purchase 5 gift cards.


----------



## pigletto

Disney Addicted said:


> I asked the person on Facebook who posted the photos of the Ontario flyer. She posted a picture of the T&C on the back of the coupon.  It's a limit of 5 for the Sobey's gift cards.  So yes, you will get 750 air miles if you purchase 5 gift cards.


Awesome ! Thank you.


----------



## ottawamom

Make sure you're seated before reading this. I texted DS that I wanted to change his account over to cash miles. Told him about the upcoming promotion. That I would buy some GC on his account then use those miles to do 2 other coupons and all he would have to do was 1 fill-up at Shell. He said "don't bother". Where did I go wrong raising this one?

It's all good I've still got DH and another DS's cards to do.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Blasphomy! Eghad! 

@ottawamom, I don't think those words compute with our kind LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I woke up this morning with a start ... It just hit me that because my "Toronto Days" have been moved from Fridays to Thursdays I won't be home when this promo launches  I'm gonna need you to all step up and help each other out till I'm able to get home and use a computer. I'm hoping to stay up till after midnight so i can see the coupons myself and make a plan of attack for the city. Since the Urban Fresh Gift Card offer starts this week I might not even be able to catch the 1st bus home, every other time there's been one of these offers it NEVER works properly the first few hours. *

*I've been adding more suggestions to the first post as they cross my mind, today I added the reminder to read the coupons carefully because they aren't all active at the same time & you don't want to be prepared to use one and find out you've jumped the gun. Also, don't forget that these promos rarely launch smoothly!! It won't be uncommon to run into stores that either don't have the booklets or don't want to give you more than one if they have them. Gift Cards at Sobey's are notoriously problematic and during StB the miles didn't appear on the receipts (and i don't think they worked AT all the first 12 hours or so) If it's possible, try to wait until Friday to let the kinks iron out, to hear reports from others of how they did and decide if it's worth heading out yet.*

*For those of you who have cash miles (Rexall's starts this week) be really careful .. if an error is made and you don't catch it till AFTER the transaction is complete, they can't reverse the process, your cash miles are non-refundable. Ask them to scan the coupon and watch the screen carefully to make sure they use the correct amount to trigger the coupon (Rexall is easier than most because it will show on the cashier's screen it has been scanned), if you need to use enough for $20 and they only select $10 it won't work.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone who is an area of the country that has a Rexall here's a quick way to get some cash miles into your account for the promo. *

*use this coupon that came via email*
*Spend $40 get 60 AM valid March 18th - 25th*

*Make sure you check your LoadandGo offers to see if you have a threshold spend there. For our newbies who aren't sure what the heck LoadandGo offers are (might see us refer to them as LnG) head over to this site and read up & sign up! Ignore the wording on the coupon that says they don't combine because they most certainly do stack!!*
*How LoadandGo works*
*LoadandGo Sign Up*


----------



## hdrolfe

Found a booklet at Rexall, it was the last one out! While buying some Claritin (got 68 AM for that purchase, so good buy! and it feels like allergy season is going to start suddenly).


----------



## ottawamom

For those doing multiple cards at the same time I've got to add this little tidbit.

Do one transaction (use coupon, redeem miles etc), confirm transaction posted properly. Take it to the car, pick up your list for next transaction, repeat. etc. Last year when doing multiple in a row I found it is so easy to get mixed up with all the coupons and cards. You want to have a process for checking out (goods, AM card, coupon, cash/CC or whatever works for you). Keep saying it over and over in your head. This is not the time to have a nice chit chat with the cashier about the weather. Serious stuff! Errors can easily be made by the collector and the cashier. Keep those eagle eyes on the prize.

Just my experience (but it cost me a few cash miles when I didn't pay enough attention). It's worth the extra steps to the car to clear your head and regroup.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Glad to see they are waiting until I'm back from my trip for this promo! lol
Has anyone seen a western booklet?  Curious if Safeway has the GC promo like Sobey's does in the rest of Ontario.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Kanata peeps, the Sobey's in Stittsville had coupon books out this morning


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to try just one card this time.
I am waiting for:
Metro 
LCBO
offers to come out.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> For those doing multiple cards at the same time I've got to add this little tidbit.
> 
> Do one transaction (use coupon, redeem miles etc), confirm transaction posted properly. Take it to the car, pick up your list for next transaction, repeat. etc. Last year when doing multiple in a row I found it is so easy to get mixed up with all the coupons and cards. You want to have a process for checking out (goods, AM card, coupon, cash/CC or whatever works for you). Keep saying it over and over in your head. This is not the time to have a nice chit chat with the cashier about the weather. Serious stuff! Errors can easily be made by the collector and the cashier. Keep those eagle eyes on the prize.
> 
> Just my experience (but it cost me a few cash miles when I didn't pay enough attention). It's worth the extra steps to the car to clear your head and regroup.



Yes, I agree!  

I have my little tracking charts all done up in Word on my desktop for both cards. And don't forget to attach a copy of the offer to your receipt in case the chase is on at the end of the promo!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, I didn't see it in the pictures at the start of the thread.  I picked up a booklet at RExall this morning, and it had metro in it, but it has the same wording as LCBO - "Get bonus miles on select offers online from Metro"


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, I didn't see it in the pictures at the start of the thread.  I picked up a booklet at RExall this morning, and it had metro in it, but it has the same wording as LCBO - "Get bonus miles on select offers online from Metro"


*My mistake, i didn't realize that the images Mel shared are slightly different from the ones I already have on the first page, I've added it now, thanks for pointing that out!*

*For those of you who have managed to get a booklet can you see any mention of either Mastercard or AMEX? I'm trying to map out the offers I'll use on both cards. Since I'll only be close to an Urban Fresh on Thursday I'll need to know before i head into Toronto if i have to make a stop there! (at the butt-crack of ugly o'clock!!!!)*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Donald - my hero said:


> *My mistake, i didn't realize that the images Mel shared are slightly different from the ones I already have on the first page, I've added it now, thanks for pointing that out!*
> 
> *For those of you who have managed to get a booklet can you see any mention of either Mastercard or AMEX? I'm trying to map out the offers I'll use on both cards. Since I'll only be close to an Urban Fresh on Thursday I'll need to know before i head into Toronto if i have to make a stop there! (at the butt-crack of ugly o'clock!!!!)*



There's nothing in my flyer about the credit cards.  Were they in the flyers for shop the block, or just online?


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> There's nothing in my flyer about the credit cards.  Were they in the flyers for shop the block, or just online?



I think the credit card offers have just been online in the past. I hope we see the same as we have before (25 transactions = 1 coupon). It looks like this will be a relatively easy event for most of us, but if anyone is struggling, here's my tip: use your credit card to pay down library fines in 1$ increments! I have around 15$ in fines because I let mine build up specifically for these events!


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> There's nothing in my flyer about the credit cards.  Were they in the flyers for shop the block, or just online?





marchingstar said:


> I think the credit card offers have just been online in the past. I hope we see the same as we have before (25 transactions = 1 coupon). It looks like this will be a relatively easy event for most of us, but if anyone is struggling, here's my tip: use your credit card to pay down library fines in 1$ increments! I have around 15$ in fines because I let mine build up specifically for these events!



*Yes, this is a case of I should have dug thru my files before i asked! The offers don't show in the booklets but will be open at 12:01:01 EDT when the site launches!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

If anyone here lives in Bowmanville, the Shell at Baseline & Waverley has the MM brochures out today!


----------



## hswillia07

Thanks for the responses everyone


----------



## Days In the Sun

If I have this correct, Lowes has a number of MegaMiles offers listed in their flyer (posted on Reebee):
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10095/1306008

Not up to speed on any of this, back Tuesday.  Glad Sobeys giftcard promo is a week long, which means I don't have to count on my husband coming through (although he has been doing a great job).


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> If I have this correct, Lowes has a number of MegaMiles offers listed in their flyer (posted on Reebee):
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10095/1306008
> 
> Not up to speed on any of this, back Tuesday.  Glad Sobeys giftcard promo is a week long, which means I don't have to count on my husband coming through (although he has been doing a great job).



Also Rona on flipp shows additional megamiles coupons.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Picked up a bunch of brochures at my nearby Shell. 

Hopefully there a few more on the website, like they usually have.


----------



## kimbert

For anyone in/near Dartmouth, NS, I didn't see any booklets on display at my local Lawtons yesterday (Cole Harbour Rd), but I asked an employee if they had any yet, and she did hand one over.

May I just whine a little? Our Atlantic offer for Sobeys is: Spend $150 at once, and receive 95 AM (or option to receive the bonus as gas coupons). Makes me very jealous that other Sobeys regions have gift cards as their offer. Because honestly, even though my husband works at Sobeys, and we buy 98% of our groceries from there (some Costco deals just can't be beat), we hardly ever buy $150 at once as it's just the 2 of us. So I'm going to have to lump in my Grandmother's groceries with ours, and get them to subtotal in the middle, and she will then pay us back... and it's all quite a hassle. A single gift card purchase to qualify as "an offer" would be heavenly. I used to just stock up on dry goods/long-expiry dated items etc. to meet thresholds before, but with only 1 flyer to work off, if it's not on sale that week, I'm paying too much usually, and that ends up feeling like I'm spending just for AM, which isn't ideal.

Okay thanks for letting me whine. I too hope for the credit card offers to show up online.


----------



## bbangel

I agree it would be nice if NS had the same gift card offer! It is just me so there is no way I can get to that amount without wasted spending, which I refuse to do. Hoping for better offers to show up online!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang, time for some last minute tips & suggestions from The Duck*

*The website will launch at 00:01:01 EDT, try not to panic when you see how few offers are there initially it WILL populate through-out the day.*
*Pay careful attention to the dates on the coupons (especially the Cash redemption one since they can NOT refund your miles once you've used them!) they do not all start tomorrow and you don't want to get flustered at the till when it doesn't scan*
*Almost ALL of the Cash redemption coupons will NOT appear on your receipt but will post to your account within a few weeks. Make sure you see the coupon scanned and staple an extra one to your receipt for your records.*
*Very few partners have the ability to  actually say anything about the coupon or bonus miles on either your receipt OR when they post to your account*
*If you're short of Cash miles I suggest making a trip to Rexall at some point in the next few days since those miles post within 24 hours, 7 days a week. You will need to switch your account to 100% Cash miles the day BEFORE you shop for this to work. If you are unclear over how this works just ask and I'll provide more details and some links*
*Sobey's FINALLY doesn't have the gift card offer in the flyer at the same time as the coupon but that doesn't mean it will work seamlessly. If possible, try to wait until you see reports that the system is working, this offer tends to be a real hassle until the kinks are ironed out*
*Rexall has the cash mile redemption offer in the flyer as well as the coupon booklet and this requires a warning! The coupon is active from Monday to Thursday and the flyer offer is only on the weekend. Don't get messed up and use your precious cash miles before the coupon is active! You MUST redeem the correct amount for the coupon to work and it DOES need to be scanned, be careful and watch the cashier like a hawk to make sure 190 miles are used towards your purchase and these won't show on the receipt but you should see a PLU number*
*The promo lasts for a full month so don't fret trying to complete the entire thing in a week, space out your coupon usage to allow you to stay within your budget, only need to use 5 offers this time so hopefully more of us will be able to complete it in full*
*I will turn post #4 into suggestions for the easy, low cost coupons and a list of people who are willing to help those who live in airmiles drought areas of the country. Eastern folks, if you have cash miles you could ask someone in Ontario to use them this week to check off a coupon*
*I will turn post #6 into a list of how coupons appear on receipts AND how they appear once they post*

*Final note, I'll be in Toronto tomorrow and while I'll be doing my best to answer questions that pop up, I'll only have my phone and that will limit my ability to provide any links or screen prints. I'm hoping you can all help each other out until i can get home, tag me in posts if you want to make sure i catch your questions.*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall has the cash mile redemption offer in the flyer as well as the coupon booklet and this requires a warning! You MUST redeem the correct amount for the coupon to work and it DOES need to be scanned, be careful and watch the cashier like a hawk to make sure 190 miles are used towards your purchase (and these won't show on the receipt but you should see a PLU number)You won't get double the miles BTW*



Note: Flyer offer is for the weekend. Coupon for Mega Miles is Monday 25th to Thursday 28th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Note: Flyer offer is for the weekend. Coupon for Mega Miles is Monday 25th to Thursday 28th.


*EXCELLENT catch there! I'm just going off the images provided because i haven't snagged a booklet yet! I've changed my post to reflect that, thanks for pointing it out *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kimbert, agreed!

I'm not doing the Sobeys one either.  I tend to spread the love around at various stores for groceries.


----------



## cari12

Has anyone seen any B.C. booklets? Just curious whether Safeway will have the gift card offer as we don’t always get it when Sobeys ON gets it.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you're short of Cash miles I suggest making a trip to Rexall at some point in the next few days since those miles post within 24 hours, 7 days a week. You will need to switch your account to 100% Cash miles the day BEFORE you shop for this to work. If you are unclear over how this works just ask and I'll provide more details and some links*



 And as someone who did the switch last week and _*didn't*_ double check...check that your preferences have been noted and saved! I've ended up with a lot more cash miles, since my welcome bonus for BMO World Elite credit card posted as Cash instead of Rewards. Not a bad problem to have, but one that I wasn't expecting.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Less than two hours to go!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's getting real now!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Site is LIVE! But oh so glitchy*

*No AMEX offer *
*Mastercard offer -- they got wise and have set a $250 threshold instead of simply a number of transactions (only at Participating Partners as well!!)*
*Metro offers are STUPID! $25 on catering or buy a Fresh 2 go 3 topping extra large pizza*

*MEGA MILES*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Site is LIVE! But oh so glitchy*
> 
> *No AMEX offer *
> *Mastercard offer -- they got wise and have set a $250 threshold instead of simply a number of transactions*
> *Metro offers are STUPID! $25 on catering or buy two 3 topping extra large pizzas*
> 
> *MEGA MILES*



And the MC offer is a threshold spend *at qualifying partners*

I let my library fines build for no reason!


----------



## marchingstar

the offers look pretty predictable and since we only need to use 5 coupons, I bet a lot of us are going to breeze through this promo, and the question is going to be how many times we complete the offer, not if we can do it.


----------



## cari12

A bit disappointing that in BC we don’t get the Sobeys gift card deal. But 5 offers looks doable.


----------



## marchingstar

cari12 said:


> A bit disappointing that in BC we don’t get the Sobeys gift card deal. But 5 offers looks doable.



ditto! I don't get why this offer is region-specific!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> And the MC offer is a threshold spend *at qualifying partners*
> 
> I let my library fines build for no reason!





marchingstar said:


> the offers look pretty predictable and since we only need to use 5 coupons, I bet a lot of us are going to breeze through this promo, and the question is going to be how many times we complete the offer, not if we can do it.



*THANK YOU for the AMAZING catch! I had totally missed the fact that it will only count at Partners, that could have cost me the big promo on the main card *

*It might be tight for us to complete this I'm really happy it's only 5 coupons. We don't drink, only pet is a turtle, rarely shop at a Sobey's chain store (unless there's a big promo!), no one young enough in our crowd to need anything from Children's Place, and most of the threshold spends are HUGE.*

*The ones I'll try to complete:*
*Main card*

*Mastercard*
*Rexall $40 spend*
*Shell instore offer*
*Airmilesshop*
*Rona Cash miles (depending on what's included!)*
*Secondary card*

*Rexall -- not sure which, depends on the answer to Rona Cash miles*
*Urban Fresh gift card (today and I'll report back how many that nets me)*
*Shell instore offer*
*Airmilesshop*
*????*


----------



## damo

I love the addition of the Metro pizza.  Their pizza is actually quite good!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

MC won't be hard for me. I am doing the Lawtons, shell, irving offers on both cards so there's $250 easy. 

I actually like that I dont have to keep track of making 25 transactions!


----------



## damo

Shell retail?  That is what is listed for the Mastercard deal.  I assume that means gas and in-store?


----------



## osully

OK I think I can do 5 offers. 


MasterCard opt in - between the Sobeys GC, the Urban Fresh GC, trips to Shell, and Staples during the promo I'm sure I will be covered
Sobeys GC *just going to get 1 because I've converted to the dark side... Walmart grocery pick up LOL*
Sobeys Urban Fresh GC *actually will be downtown today so I can pick this up today... hope they actually have them*
Shell 25L+ fill up 
And then I will do whatever is easier in the moment... AirMilesShops makes me nervous every time so that will be a last resort. I think I would rather do the Metro pizza or the Lowes Grass Seed coupon! 

If anyone confirms how much those Metro pizzas start at please post here


----------



## rspencer38

I gotta laugh that they included Rona as a Newfoundland partner, except they all closed this past winter...


----------



## hdrolfe

Shell (in store and/or gas), Sobeys (maybe?), Rexall (Spend $40 April 1 - 7), Children's Place (kiddo always needs clothes), Global Pet Foods (I have 3 cats and a dog... and a fish ), Metro (pizza, they are good pizzas!) and maybe the BMO is I use my credit card for those purchases. Finally, an easy one for me to do (without having to shop online through their portal!).


----------



## isabellea

This MM promo will be extremely easy for me. 

For both cards:
IGA — 5AM wus 95AM
IGA Express — 10AM wus 15$+
Rachelle-Bery — 5AM wus 95AM
Jean Coutu — 3X wus 20$+
Shell — 5AM with 25L fill

In addition to those, I will try to do some from ON when in Niagara Falls with my DD9 (Cheerleading National Championship).


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> Shell (in store and/or gas), Sobeys (maybe?), Rexall (Spend $40 April 1 - 7), Children's Place (kiddo always needs clothes), Global Pet Foods (I have 3 cats and a dog... and a fish ), Metro (pizza, they are good pizzas!) and maybe the BMO is I use my credit card for those purchases. Finally, an easy one for me to do (without having to shop online through their portal!).



Children’s Place is now on the portal and you get AM from both TCP and airmilesshops when posting so double miles!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The BMO $250...It doesn't say no gift cards.  I think I will just do that closer to the end of the promo. I've done that for past offers and it's worked so...
I already have a $200 gift card that I need to use, so going to do that first.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No NSLC offers for NS...


----------



## hdrolfe

isabellea said:


> Children’s Place is now on the portal and you get AM from both TCP and airmilesshops when posting so double miles!



I normally use ebates when I shop at Children's Place. I have bad luck with the airmiles portal for shopping. I think I've had one purchase out of a dozen that posts properly. I hate having to chase down miles! But that is good to know, thanks


----------



## Charolette

I’m trying this for the first time I’m new to the world of paying attention to the Airmiles I collect so not as skilled as you guys lol! I’m just wondering Safeway is listed as 1 partner & Sobey’s is listed as 1 partner so does that mean they count seperatley? So if I shopped at Safeway & at Sobeys I would meet 2 requirements? It may seem like a dumb question but because they are now 1 company I just wanted to make sure. I really want the 1000 miles from this promotion so don’t want to mess it up! Thanks for all your helpful information!


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Shell retail?  That is what is listed for the Mastercard deal.  I assume that means gas and in-store?



*It means us regular people instead of business or home heating customers.  Sooo just don't expect to get the miles for filling up your transport trucks *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Charolette said:


> I’m trying this for the first time I’m new to the world of paying attention to the Airmiles I collect so not as skilled as you guys lol! I’m just wondering Safeway is listed as 1 partner & Sobey’s is listed as 1 partner so does that mean they count seperatley? So if I shopped at Safeway & at Sobeys I would meet 2 requirements? It may seem like a dumb question but because they are now 1 company I just wanted to make sure. I really want the 1000 miles from this promotion so don’t want to mess it up! Thanks for all your helpful information!



*Sooo glad you've decided to join in the hunt! I've taken a screen shot to show you that,  yes they are 2 different partners so using a coupon from each will count as 2 offers done!*


----------



## isabellea

Charolette said:


> I’m trying this for the first time I’m new to the world of paying attention to the Airmiles I collect so not as skilled as you guys lol! I’m just wondering Safeway is listed as 1 partner & Sobey’s is listed as 1 partner so does that mean they count seperatley? So if I shopped at Safeway & at Sobeys I would meet 2 requirements? It may seem like a dumb question but because they are now 1 company I just wanted to make sure. I really want the 1000 miles from this promotion so don’t want to mess it up! Thanks for all your helpful information!



They will count as 2 partners. In QC Sobeys has 4 banners (IGA, IGA Express, Marché Traditions and Rachelle-Béry) and they are considered 4 independant partners. It’s great for promos like Mega Miles!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Because of the stellar customer service I had the delight of experiencing this morning i'm stuck in Toronto for several more hours ... hum,  where's the sarcasm font hiding  someone please remind me to never expect the Urban Fresh in College Park to be the least bit helpful!!! Once again I got the same cashier who told me that nope they have no booklets,  won't be getting any in and don't participate in airmiles , as she leaned against the stack of applications for new cards.  Fine,  I headed down to the metro where the manager wanted to argue over the promo start day and when I showed him on my phone he muttered that he better order the booklets. Ok,  not to be discouraged I headed back up to the rexall and they at least had the booklets but not the one with the urban Fresh coupons  *
*I know that location won't accept coupons on my phone so I've gotta get on a bus,  then streetcar and head down to the lakeshore and try there! I'll stop at the shell on my way past and pick up something to use that coupon. Thanks for helping each other out!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Welp, I screwed up my first offer. UGH!

Was at Lawton's this morning and the cashier scanned my coupon THEN my card...thus, the tracker didn't show up on my receipt.  I'm now $41 behind the 8 ball on this $95/95 accumulative spend.

Lesson learned...GIVE YOUR CARD FIRST, THEN COUPON!  Man, I was dropping eff bombs in my car after that LOL


----------



## spiffgirl101

Well, in Manitoba the deals aren't great. I think I can do 3 for sure, it will be a challenge to get to 5. I don't even know if I have ever seen a Rexall's in my life, will have to see if there is one within a 45 minute drive of my house.


----------



## star72232

rspencer38 said:


> I gotta laugh that they included Rona as a Newfoundland partner, except they all closed this past winter...



Would you be able to do an online purchase for Rona?  If shipping costs aren't too high and it's something you need, it might make sense?  Looks like at least some items would be free shipping, so maybe it is actually an option (if one that is probably more expensive).


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Welp, I screwed up my first offer. UGH!
> 
> Was at Lawton's this morning and the cashier scanned my coupon THEN my card...thus, the tracker didn't show up on my receipt.  I'm now $41 behind the 8 ball on this $95/95 accumulative spend.
> 
> Lesson learned...GIVE YOUR CARD FIRST, THEN COUPON!  Man, I was dropping eff bombs in my car after that LOL



Thanks for the heads up - I had no idea it would happen that way... sorry to hear you had to learn the hard way. I will for SURE hand my card over at the beginning, then the coupon after, I'm heading there this afternoon.

Also bummer about the lack of NSLC, however, I do still have some of the beers from Shop the Block... so clearly I'm not as big a drinker as my STB coupons say I am!!


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys reporting in. The GC deal worked flawlessly. Promo #22 at the top of the receipt as well as the words Mega Miles Spring 2019 just before the subtotal. AM show on receipt. One done 4 to go.


----------



## rspencer38

star72232 said:


> Would you be able to do an online purchase for Rona?  If shipping costs aren't too high and it's something you need, it might make sense?  Looks like at least some items would be free shipping, so maybe it is actually an option (if one that is probably more expensive).



They don't ship to Newfoundland unfortunately.


----------



## Charolette

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooo glad you've decided to join in the hunt! I've taken a screen shot to show you that,  yes they are 2 different partners so using a coupon from each will count as 2 offers done!*View attachment 389669





isabellea said:


> They will count as 2 partners. In QC Sobeys has 4 banners (IGA, IGA Express, Marché Traditions and Rachelle-Béry) and they are considered 4 independant partners. It’s great for promos like Mega Miles!


Thank you so much for clearing that up & for all your help!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I finally got a chance to see what was offered in Alberta.  I will be able to do this promo pretty easy.  I'm looking at ways to help out the sister in Saskatchewan as well for her card.  I should be able to help her with a couple as well.  I was hoping for offers I was going to be able to complete.  I was pleasantly surprised I should be able to do all of them here, without having to drive the 40 minutes to a neighboring town to hit a Rexall.  I was surprised that Staples was NOT included in the west.  I was purposely holding off on buying printer ink and a few other things I would have picked up there lol.


----------



## mab2012

I can do:

Shell fill-up (or the in-store offer on a gift card)
Air Miles Shops
Sobeys gift card
Metro cash redemption
LCBO (wine)
Could also do either coupon at Rexall or a Miss Fresh order without really going out of my way.  And I still shop at Children's Place from time to time, though less now that my kids are getting a bit older.

So this one should be pretty easy for me.


----------



## Silvermist999

We easily spend more than $250 on our MC each month, but most of our purchases are not at those partners, except for maybe Shell. 
Are GCs included, I'm hoping the Sobeys GC will count.  Kind of prefer the 25 transaction MC offer, more straight forward...


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Site is LIVE! But oh so glitchy*
> 
> *No AMEX offer *
> *Mastercard offer -- they got wise and have set a $250 threshold instead of simply a number of transactions (only at Participating Partners as well!!)*
> *Metro offers are STUPID! $25 on catering or buy a Fresh 2 go 3 topping extra large pizza*
> 
> *MEGA MILES*


 Woah! Good catch! I won't have too much problem with that.....I'll buy my gift card from Sobeys, fill up at Shell, shop at Rexall (maybe, since I'll use my Cash miles there), buy the cat a new cat tree at Global pets and hit Foodland a couple of times to make the $250



damo said:


> I love the addition of the Metro pizza.  Their pizza is actually quite good!


I've not had it. Is it something that you can pick up without pre-ordering? If so is it well marked as their Fresh to Go?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally got an urban Fresh gift card,  but unlike your success @ottawamom it doesn't say anything on the receipt about mega miles,  none on the receipt but it does say Promo #30 so it better work! If not I have a facebook chat to back up my troubles The shell had nothing I wanted! Sooo i'm 1 for 4 attempts so far,  which is why I prefer to wait at least a day to tackle these promos,  how dare the hospital change my appointments to Thursdays instead of Friday. *


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> We easily spend more than $250 on our MC each month, but most of our purchases are not at those partners, except for maybe Shell.
> *Are GCs included, I'm hoping the Sobeys GC will count*.  Kind of prefer the 25 transaction MC offer, more straight forward...


Its always worked for me in the past and I'm counting on that again.  I just stopped at Metro and purchased $150 GC for St Louis, we have a family diner there next Friday and I always pick up the bill for family dinners.  If I were to just pay at St Louis it would not help with my my MC spend so it made more sense to buy it at Metro. 
I also stopped at Global Pet Foods, did my MM coupon there and used MC.  That makes me $40 away from completing the MC MM offer, so one Shell fill up which will complete another MM coupon.  I'm on a roll.


----------



## isabellea

For those in QC or close to, Jean Coutu has another coupon on the Airmiles app for 20X wus 50$+ cosmetics. It can be combined with the 3X wus 20$+ on almost anything (clearly says on this 3x coupon that it can be combined with any other offer). I need some LaRoche-Posay sunscreen so it should be a nice bonus.


----------



## Spotthecat

Can I buy 250$ of giftcards at shell with my Airmiles mastercard, after I have opted in, and that will complete that one PLUS the Shell 10$ in store offer one in a swipe?


----------



## juniorbugman

So Sobey's urban fresh near the Allen in Toronto is not starting promo until tomorrow.   Stopped there and they told me to come back tomorrow as their system wasn't working correctly .   Wasn't counting on it just thought since I was nearby that I would give it a try.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys 10th Line Mississauga NO Mega Miles Booklets and NO Gift Cards available.....
Rude staff......................

Shell spend $10.00 in store done!
Very nice staff!

Rona ...  I was able to get the grass seed (last package available)...done!
Very rude staff member!

Sobeys Oakville,,..$150 Gift card for future Blue Fridays done!
Very nice staff!

LCBO... I bottle Panama Jack for sister in law's Birthday gift done!
Very nice staff!

I will finish up Monday March 25th at Rexall,,use 190 cash airmiles.

Fastest Mega Miles I've ever done.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

@Donald - my hero do you keep track of the coupon codes that post on the receipts?

Did my first MM offer at IGA (Use 95AM, get 5 AM). Coupon code is 118 and the bonus miles do not appear on the receipt as expected for this kind of offer.

Edit: I just noticed that on my receipt it says ''Votre offre Méga Milles est activée!'' (Your Mega Miles offer is activated!). I like that improvement!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I completed 3 out of the 5 on my card.

1)  Sobey's $150 gift cards x 5.  I converted most into Shell gift cards and one $25 LCBO gift card  -- 750 air miles
2)  LCBO - purchased the PJ's Panamara Jack cream with the LCBO gift card  -- 19 air miles
3)  Shell - 25L of gas paid for with one of the Shell gift cards  -- 6 air miles
4)  Metro - fresh2go 16" pizza -- 25 miles

Tonight I grabbed the pizza at Metro for the kids and I.  My husband just had a tooth pulled and doesn't feel like having much in the way food so I don't have to cook.

My 5th will be the 190 cash miles at Rexall's on the 25th.

I know the bonus air miles are less this time around but I really love how easy it is to complete this Mega Miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, my Shell gas receipt says "PROMO 940" in addition to show the 6 miles received.


----------



## pigletto

Ugh I feel so behind ! I’ve been so busy I haven’t had time to check out all the details or follow this thread or get ready for Mega Miles. I won’t bore you with the whys . I just fall into bed at night and hit the ground running when I get up these days. 
Tonight I promise to take an hour and make a plan for this promo on my and Dh’s Card. 
I know we will do the max amount of gift cards at Sobey’s. But we are waiting for Dh’s new BMO MasterCard to come in the mail first. Then we can use it to buy the gift cards which counts as one offer on each card, and it will count as a second offer on Dh’s card when we opt into the BMO coupon. Finally to get the World Elite bonus 2000 airmiles we have to spend 3000 in the first three months so obviously buying all the gift cards on the MasterCard  and using our grocery budget allotment makes sense, and gets us halfway to the 3000 spend. Easy Peasy. We got a notice on Tuesday that it would be here in 7 to 10 business days. So it’s a wait and see if it will be here in time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ottawamom

I just spoke with someone at Urban Fresh in Ottawa. I asked if the Mega Miles GC promo was working. She said the receipts would show promo 30 but no Airmiles were on the receipt. They had lots of cards on hand. I was going to go down tonight but I think I might wait until Saturday morning and see if there's still a glitch they need to work out before I purchase. I would really like to see the AM on the receipt like I did with Sobeys.

This morning when I opted in to the BMO offer it had a map with a list of "local partners". In other words not many of my usual stores. This afternoon when I opted DH in for the offer the page has changed and the list the stores by category. Sobeys and Urban Fresh qualify for the offer. It doesn't specifically exclude GC so I'm hoping they will count. Easy was to check that one off.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Golden Amik

I’m in rural Ontario (west of Thunder Bay). We have three AM partners where I live and none of them have booklets yet.  Has anyone had success with offers loaded to their card or printed from the net?


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> I just spoke with someone at Urban Fresh in Ottawa. I asked if the Mega Miles GC promo was working. She said the receipts would show promo 30 but no Airmiles were on the receipt. They had lots of cards on hand. I was going to go down tonight but I think I might wait until Saturday morning and see if there's still a glitch they need to work out before I purchase. I would really like to see the AM on the receipt like I did with Sobeys.
> 
> This morning when I opted in to the BMO offer it had a map with a list of "local partners". In other words not many of my usual stores. This afternoon when I opted DH in for the offer the page has changed and the list the stores by category. Sobeys and Urban Fresh qualify for the offer. It doesn't specifically exclude GC so I'm hoping they will count. Easy was to check that one off.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I’m thinking gift cards would count because MasterCard does not know what you bought, only the $ value and the store.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm home and working thru this thread to answer any questions that have popped up. I've edited post #6 to show how receipts are printing, if you have any that aren't there, let me know! I had a rotten day, 4 stops to get only one coupon used and I'm not even sure it worked yet  Ended up needing to have lunch out and i wasn't counting on spending that money!*
*Here's the result of my Facebook chats over the whole stupid "we don't have booklets, give miles, blah blah blah" and my miles not on my Urban Fresh receipt: Kinda blurry pieced together FB chat  *
*






*


----------



## Donald - my hero

spiffgirl101 said:


> Well, in Manitoba the deals aren't great. I think I can do 3 for sure, it will be a challenge to get to 5. I don't even know if I have ever seen a Rexall's in my life, will have to see if there is one within a 45 minute drive of my house.





Golden Amik said:


> I’m in rural Ontario (west of Thunder Bay). We have three AM partners where I live and none of them have booklets yet.  Has anyone had success with offers loaded to their card or printed from the net?



*This is an amazing community and soon there should be people offering to do coupons for others, you will give them your card information and then figure out how to work out the cash involved. If you have cash miles someone could do the Rexall coupon and donate the products to foodbank? OR since there are a bunch of sponsors with multiple coupons someone might be willing to use your card for an extra offer they are already done. For example, during StB I apparently bought a couple bottles of wine and some stuff from IGA  *



Silvermist999 said:


> We easily spend more than $250 on our MC each month, but most of our purchases are not at those partners, except for maybe Shell.
> Are GCs included, I'm hoping the Sobeys GC will count.  Kind of prefer the 25 transaction MC offer, more straight forward...


*Our AMEX is our primary card but I'll use the Mastercard until i hit the $250 mark (i think it's double the miles at partners, right?) YES, it doesn't matter what you purchase for it to count towards your credit card value, the store is assigned a category code and it doesn't matter what you buy so long as it has gone thru with the store's name on the receipt you're golden!*



Spotthecat said:


> Can I buy 250$ of giftcards at shell with my Airmiles mastercard, after I have opted in, and that will complete that one PLUS the Shell 10$ in store offer one in a swipe?


*YES< you can do that but I would recommend splitting the transaction up because you will earn miles on the gift cards at Shell BUT they only give you a max 10 miles per transaction, 1 for every $10. ALSO you can use the MM coupon 4 times (will only count as 1 coupon but you'll get the bonus 5 miles each time!)  SO figure out a dollar amount and get individual gift cards for that amount (or close to it) so that you will get the max number of miles!*



juniorbugman said:


> So Sobey's urban fresh near the Allen in Toronto is not starting promo until tomorrow.   Stopped there and they told me to come back tomorrow as their system wasn't working correctly .   Wasn't counting on it just thought since I was nearby that I would give it a try.


*I cry BULL on that one! You need to let Airmiles know the location so they can follow up, the promo started today, they can't decide when to start it themselves. Unless their entire POS system was down they had the ability to sell you the gift card, they just chose not to (urgh, this crap always happens with Urban Fresh the first day!!)*



pigletto said:


> Ugh I feel so behind ! I’ve been so busy I haven’t had time to check out all the details or follow this thread or get ready for Mega Miles. I won’t bore you with the whys . I just fall into bed at night and hit the ground running when I get up these days.
> Tonight I promise to take an hour and make a plan for this promo on my and Dh’s Card.
> I know we will do the max amount of gift cards at Sobey’s. But we are waiting for Dh’s new BMO MasterCard to come in the mail first. Then we can use it to buy the gift cards which counts as one offer on each card, and it will count as a second offer on Dh’s card when we opt into the BMO coupon. Finally to get the World Elite bonus 2000 airmiles we have to spend 3000 in the first three months so obviously buying all the gift cards on the MasterCard  and using our grocery budget allotment makes sense, and gets us halfway to the 3000 spend. Easy Peasy. We got a notice on Tuesday that it would be here in 7 to 10 business days. So it’s a wait and see if it will be here in time. Fingers crossed.


*Unless you really want to take the time to wade thru the entire thread you could just read thru the first posts I've done and then scan the thread for my funky font and you should get enough details to figure things out! Do yourself a favour and watch some mindless trash tonight and nibble on junk food till you fall into a carb coma *



ottawamom said:


> I just spoke with someone at Urban Fresh in Ottawa. I asked if the Mega Miles GC promo was working. She said the receipts would show promo 30 but no Airmiles were on the receipt. They had lots of cards on hand. I was going to go down tonight but I think I might wait until Saturday morning and see if there's still a glitch they need to work out before I purchase. I would really like to see the AM on the receipt like I did with Sobeys.
> 
> This morning when I opted in to the BMO offer it had a map with a list of "local partners". In other words not many of my usual stores. This afternoon when I opted DH in for the offer the page has changed and the list the stores by category. Sobeys and Urban Fresh qualify for the offer. It doesn't specifically exclude GC so I'm hoping they will count. Easy was to check that one off.
> 
> Any thoughts?



*That part of the APP is not very intuitive  EVER, it's forever telling me it can't locate me and then defaults to some unknown area of Quebec  The list of stores does seems slightly confusing and now points to a specific web page that is easier to understand, isn't it!*

*Stores for the Mastercard Mega Miles Opt-In Offer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That's it for me today, i need some food, some tv and a ton of sleep. If I've missed a question or you have any suggestions please tag me so I'll get a notification and I'll tackle it later! *
*



*


----------



## mort1331

Wow you go to work for one day and 4 pages later....good work all.
I am not too worried about getting this promo done for both cards. Plus if others need help i can do some for them too.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I can easily do Shell offers for someone.  I don't know if these are available in all provinces or not.

If I can do another offer, I'll post it later.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro added a new coupon
April 11- April 14
Use 95 cash airmiles for $10.00 towards your purchase.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Metro added a new coupon
> April 11- April 14
> Use 95 cash airmiles for $10.00 towards your purchase.
> Hugs
> Mel


Yup happy about that one.  I told my Sister she can cash in some of my points and buy our Mom some flowers for Easter.


----------



## AngelDisney

Did my first Mega Miles shop at Sobeys Urban Fresh and it’s a success! I just hope the process could have been smoother. The cashier refused to scan the coupon saying she had been doing it the whole day and it should be ok. She even circled the 75 AM on my receipts, but I was still unsure and questioning her. Then I saw the words “Mega Miles Spring 2019 “ near the top of the receipts. I felt relieved and told her I saw these words here so it should be ok. 

There were many Mega Miles booklets there. I grabbed one just in case any store doesn’t accept coupons on my phone. I also bought $50 Shell gift card for my next stop at Shell. 

Happy AM Hunting!


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I cry BULL on that one! You need to let Airmiles know the location so they can follow up, the promo started today, they can't decide when to start it themselves. Unless their entire POS system was down they had the ability to sell you the gift card, they just chose not to (urgh, this crap always happens with Urban Fresh the first day!!)*


They said it was their system that wasn't posting the air miles on the receipt and I didn't want to take the chance that I bought a $75 gift card and got nothing out of it.  I had my friend and sister with me and they were going to buy the gift card as well but nobody wanted to fight for the missing miles.   My sister and I left there and went to my Sobey's in Ajax and bought the gift card there so 1 down 4 more to go. Easy peasy.   I was just checking out the LCBO and I think a nice bottle of Dan Aykroyd wine will be coming home with me this weekend.


----------



## damo

Debbie said:


> Woah! Good catch! I won't have too much problem with that.....I'll buy my gift card from Sobeys, fill up at Shell, shop at Rexall (maybe, since I'll use my Cash miles there), buy the cat a new cat tree at Global pets and hit Foodland a couple of times to make the $250
> 
> I've not had it. Is it something that you can pick up without pre-ordering? If so is it well marked as their Fresh to Go?



Ours has a pizza oven and you just pick it up there while you shop.  No preordering necessary.


----------



## AngelDisney

Went to Shell and it’s a success again! Got the meal deal with chicken wrap. I needed $10 for Mega Miles anyway and also, there’s no more hot dog for a cheaper option. Then use the Shell GC to get a Shoppers GC for DD’s card. She needs to buy some games from Shoppers anyway. The receipts show no AM but Promo Code 939 are on both receipts, so I hope it’s all good. 

I am glad that Metro has the Cash Miles offer. I can do that one on my card which has enough miles for Rexall and Metro. DD can do the offer for joining the Rewarding Opinion Surveys. There is no need to shop at Foodland this time. Thanks to Metro!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Did my first Mega Miles shop at Sobeys Urban Fresh and it’s a success! I just hope the process could have been smoother. The cashier refused to scan the coupon saying she had been doing it the whole day and it should be ok. She even circled the 75 AM on my receipts, but I was still unsure and questioning her. Then I saw the words “Mega Miles Spring 2019 “ near the top of the receipts. I felt relieved and told her I saw these words here so it should be ok.
> 
> There were many Mega Miles booklets there. I grabbed one just in case any store doesn’t accept coupons on my phone. I also bought $50 Shell gift card for my next stop at Shell.
> 
> Happy AM Hunting!





*GREAT ... so the system was being a PIA this morning when i finally got my gift card ...this is why i HATE tackling the promos on the first day but i had no choice. I'm glad it worked for you and uber annoyed that this means I'll probably be chasing the total bonus down in 6 - 8 weeks. The miles were supposed to land in my cash account as well so i have enough to do one of those coupons. Really wish i could drink cause i could use a stiff one right now! I was looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow but Lowes just called and my stove will be here between 8 and 10 am *


----------



## ottawamom

Happy to report that Urban Fresh GC offer in Ottawa is working. Promo code 30 on receipt, 75AM on receipt and the nice little Mega Miles Spring 2019 message.

I'm all stocked up with GC now. BMO offer is finished if they allow the GC purchases. I ended up purchasing GC for a few friends who asked me to get theirs as I was going downtown anyway. The weather report on the news tonight was my deciding factor in going tonight. We're getting dumped on with wet snow again tomorrow


----------



## pigletto

Hmmm.. possible snag in my plan. When you have an airmiles credit card is your personal airmiles number tied to the card ? For example Dh takes his BMO MasterCard to Sobey’s and buys a $150 gift card for Megamiles. Will that post to his airmiles number by default OR can he show my airmiles card so I get the miles but pay with his airmiles credit card ?
I think the answer is that it has to post to him , but thought I would check anyway . Hope that made sense .


----------



## Disney Addicted

I would think the 150 air miles from purchasing the $150 gift card would go to you if he presents your air miles card regardless of which method he pays (ie, CC or debit).  If paying with his air miles CC, whatever air miles BMO gives him for purchasing the gift card on the mastercard would go to his air miles.


----------



## ottawamom

@pigletto, I do this all the time. I always use my CC to pay for GC but I put them on a variety of different AM cards. I get the benefit of the CC purchase (AM's) and the card gets the "offer" AM.

The offer AM post to the AM card swiped. How it is paid for is a separate from this and any bonus goes to the CC holder. eg. you use an aeroplan credit card to pay for your AM earning GC. The person with the GC gets the AM and the person who paid for it using Aeroplan CC gets their Aeroplan points.


----------



## ottawamom

Golden Amik said:


> I’m in rural Ontario (west of Thunder Bay). We have three AM partners where I live and none of them have booklets yet.  Has anyone had success with offers loaded to their card or printed from the net?



Booklets exist in my city but I always print the coupons I use off the website. Some people have reported having issues when using a coupon on their phone but paper coupons work well.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *GREAT ... so the system was being a PIA this morning when i finally got my gift card ...this is why i HATE tackling the promos on the first day but i had no choice. I'm glad it worked for you and uber annoyed that this means I'll probably be chasing the total bonus down in 6 - 8 weeks. The miles were supposed to land in my cash account as well so i have enough to do one of those coupons. Really wish i could drink cause i could use a stiff one right now! I was looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow but Lowes just called and my stove will be here between 8 and 10 am *


Hope the AM will show up in your account and you don’t have to chase it. My brain was thinking, “oh mine! I have to do a live chat for the miles again!” Then I saw the words and what a relief!! I really hate chasing miles as well! Pixie dust to you!


----------



## mort1331

Ok Donald 1st easy offer for the front page.
Lexus of Lakeridge, so Oshawa Pickering area. Just test drive one of their cars and get 50 am and 1 or the 5 offers done. No cost. If your in the area.
Fill up  at Shell on the way 2 of 5.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you @Disney Addicted and @ottawamom , that’s great to hear !


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Welp, I screwed up my first offer. UGH!
> 
> Was at Lawton's this morning and the cashier scanned my coupon THEN my card...thus, the tracker didn't show up on my receipt.  I'm now $41 behind the 8 ball on this $95/95 accumulative spend.
> 
> Lesson learned...GIVE YOUR CARD FIRST, THEN COUPON!  Man, I was dropping eff bombs in my car after that LOL



Update on this issue: I went to my local Lawtons this afternoon because an item I had requested had arrived. While ringing through, I was, gasp! chatting with the employees (we all know that's been highlighted as a no-no during serious AM shopping!!). I was distracted enough that I too, handed over the coupon first, then my card!! Even though I knew better. When I finished and there was no "running total" toward my $95 spent, I realized my mistake and spoke up but... the employees said their system was all messed up today, but I was "assured" that it would have counted. they said it was just the "running tally" part of the system which was malfunctioning, not the AM part. So before you go spend another large amount, perhaps you can do like I'm going to... Spend something small soon, and see what the bottom of the receipt says... Possibly it will say you have the $41+ dollars toward your spend... I hope so, because my order was also $40.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I just might be able to get the 1000 AM after all...I thought being in Florida for 3 weeks would make it tough getting in enough offers, but I have 2 done already today - Sobey's gift card, & Shell - spend $10 in store.  When we get back, I will buy our groceries at Foodland, with my Sobey's gift card, and then stop at Metro for the cash in 95 AM promo, then I just have one more to get...keeping my fingers crossed for another Rexall offer for mid April!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> Update on this issue: I went to my local Lawtons this afternoon because an item I had requested had arrived. While ringing through, I was, gasp! chatting with the employees (we all know that's been highlighted as a no-no during serious AM shopping!!). I was distracted enough that I too, handed over the coupon first, then my card!! Even though I knew better. When I finished and there was no "running total" toward my $95 spent, I realized my mistake and spoke up but... the employees said their system was all messed up today, but I was "assured" that it would have counted. they said it was just the "running tally" part of the system which was malfunctioning, not the AM part. So before you go spend another large amount, perhaps you can do like I'm going to... Spend something small soon, and see what the bottom of the receipt says... Possibly it will say you have the $41+ dollars toward your spend... I hope so, because my order was also $40.



OMG!  I was wondering if there was a glitch on their end with that!  Okay, I'm going to buy some gum and see what happens today!

Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Donald - my hero said:


> *GREAT ... so the system was being a PIA this morning when i finally got my gift card ...this is why i HATE tackling the promos on the first day but i had no choice. I'm glad it worked for you and uber annoyed that this means I'll probably be chasing the total bonus down in 6 - 8 weeks. The miles were supposed to land in my cash account as well so i have enough to do one of those coupons. Really wish i could drink cause i could use a stiff one right now! I was looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow but Lowes just called and my stove will be here between 8 and 10 am *



I have the same problem. Being from Montreal, our offers are nothing like the offers in Toronto. You guys can collect so many extra miles all year long. As my daughter is studying at  U of T, I have recently supplied her with extra airmiles cards to shop for various family members. Well, as she is flying into Montreal today, I sent her on her first hunt to Sobeys Urban Fresh yesterday to buy four different GCs for four different airmiles cards. I will leave some for her for groceries but then use others at IGA here or Foodland just across the Ontario border. I told her the airmiles must show on the receipt. Of course they didn’t but cashier said it should be fine or come back. She believed the cashier and purchased for all four cards. She sent me pictures of the receipts. They say promo 30 so I hope all is good. If not guess she will have to go back next week. When should they normally post?

I also sent her to Sobeys. Those worked perfectly.


----------



## kuhltiffany

DH needs to re-stock his Red collection, so if anyone needs another, PM me a picture of your card and I can do an LCBO offer for you


----------



## Donald - my hero

Golden Amik said:


> I’m in rural Ontario (west of Thunder Bay). We have three AM partners where I live and none of them have booklets yet.  Has anyone had success with offers loaded to their card or printed from the net?



*It has been hit and miss for me using coupons on my phone and when the promo is this big & I don't like to overspend I prefer to print out the coupons. I've given detailed instructions on how to do this in post #3 on page 1. You might want to print out duplicates so you can staple coupon to your receipt after you've shopped!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I just might be able to get the 1000 AM after all...I thought being in Florida for 3 weeks would make it tough getting in enough offers, but I have 2 done already today - Sobey's gift card, & Shell - spend $10 in store.  When we get back, I will buy our groceries at Foodland, with my Sobey's gift card, and then stop at Metro for the cash in 95 AM promo, then I just have one more to get...keeping my fingers crossed for another Rexall offer for mid April!!!!!


*Have a blast and don't think about anything AM related while you're gone! I don't think Rexall will have any other offers -- they always have theirs in all of the booklets BUT I've added a list of people who are willing to help out others  complete the promo to post #4*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've just spent some time going thru this thread and updating the first page. I've added information about printing coupons, using coupons multiple times, suggestions for minimal or no spend offers, started a list of people willing to help others complete the promo, updated the info regarding how coupons are appearing on receipts and brought the list of online store multiplier offer up to date. Glance thru them and see if there's anything that's new to you and let me know if there's anything i need to clarify or add. Happy hunting!*


----------



## Silvermist999

I bought one $150 Sobeys GC and got 210 AM - 150 for the MM coupon Plus 60 AM (personal offer of spend $125 get 60 AM). Not bad! So check the App for your offers!


----------



## ottawamom

Silvermist999 said:


> I bought one $150 Sobeys GC and got 210 AM - 150 for the MM coupon Plus 60 AM (personal offer of spend $125 get 60 AM). Not bad! So check the App for your offers!



Oh man! I didn't load my personal offers because I didn't want it to interfere with my Mega Miles promotion going through. After reading this I guess I should have. Way to go! Good score.

Just wanted to add, I did the construction adhesive at Lowes. You don't need to use the coupon, just need to make sure you get the right product and it will show up on your receipt as Airmiles Promo 2. No AM showing on receipt but that is normal for Lowes. They should post within a few days.


----------



## juniorbugman

I did my online order today with The Source and I have never had a problem with them posting the online offers so hope I didn't just jinx myself saying that.  Yes I did buy printer ink but I had just bought my new printer last year and I expect it to last a while so don't see myself buying the fancy one you have @Donald - my hero.  I do get a discount at the Source and batteries were on sale so I bought those and my printer inks and saved money on top of the sale prices.


----------



## juniorbugman

Silvermist999 said:


> I bought one $150 Sobeys GC and got 210 AM - 150 for the MM coupon Plus 60 AM (personal offer of spend $125 get 60 AM). Not bad! So check the App for your offers!


You were lucky with that as I have a loaded offer - spend $100 get 75miles and I didn't get that one.  Just got the 150 miles for the gift card.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Just wanted to add, I did the construction adhesive at Lowes. You don't need to use the coupon, just need to make sure you get the right product and it will show up on your receipt as Airmiles Promo 2. No AM showing on receipt but that is normal for Lowes. They should post within a few days.


So I didn't even realize that Lowes and Rona had all those other offers.  I just saw the 3 on the front page and never even noticed the arrow button until you posted this.  I can do some of those other Lowes or Rona offers or my Sister can on her card.  Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, those of you who purchased the $75 gift card at Urban Fresh stores and it didn't show the miles on the receipt, where these cards by chance the "Raptors" Sobeys gift cards?  Someone on RFD posted that his/her receipt didn't show the 75 miles.  But when he/she tried the "Blue Jays" Sobeys gift cards they worked.  The receipt showed the MM Spring 2019 and 75 miles.

Just thought I'd throw this out there for anyone wanting to get the gift card still.  Maybe try the Blue Jay one instead.


----------



## ottawamom

montrealdisneylovers said:


> I have the same problem. Being from Montreal, our offers are nothing like the offers in Toronto. You guys can collect so many extra miles all year long. As my daughter is studying at  U of T, I have recently supplied her with extra airmiles cards to shop for various family members. Well, as she is flying into Montreal today, I sent her on her first hunt to Sobeys Urban Fresh yesterday to buy four different GCs for four different airmiles cards. I will leave some for her for groceries but then use others at IGA here or Foodland just across the Ontario border. I told her the airmiles must show on the receipt. Of course they didn’t but cashier said it should be fine or come back. She believed the cashier and purchased for all four cards. She sent me pictures of the receipts. They say promo 30 so I hope all is good. If not guess she will have to go back next week. When should they normally post?
> 
> I also sent her to Sobeys. Those worked perfectly.



The points should post by Wednesday or Thursday next week (5 days from now). If not it might take an extra week beyond that something has gone wrong.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Hey, those of you who purchased the $75 gift card at Urban Fresh stores and it didn't show the miles on the receipt, where these cards by chance the "Raptors" Sobeys gift cards?  Someone on RFD posted that his/her receipt didn't show the 75 miles.  But when he/she tried the "Blue Jays" Sobeys gift cards they worked.  The receipt showed the MM Spring 2019 and 75 miles.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this out there for anyone wanting to get the gift card still.  Maybe try the Blue Jay one instead.


*I had no choice of gift card, they keep the Sobeys ones in a drawer by the till. I think it's just like every single other big promo, their stupid system doesn't load properly until several stores complain. When they have the gift card offers in the flyer, not connected to the big promos, it works seamlessly for me, you think I'd learn by now *


----------



## bababear_50

I changed up my game plan today....
I went to Shell to do the sandwich deal and added Advil into the spend $10.00 requirement used my son's airmiles card,
Used my Sobeys G.C to buy $62.00 in groceries at Foodland--my sons refunded me the money, used son's airmiles card
Picked up a bottle of wine for end of school year gift,used son's airmiles card
So I will do Rexall on Monday March 25 and then wait for Metro April 11th to finish up his 5 partners.

EDIT: Rona April 4th instead of Metro.
Forgot I am away at a conference on April 11th
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I changed up my game plan today....
> I went to Shell to do the sandwich deal and added Advil into the spend $10.00 requirement used my son's airmiles card,
> Used my Sobeys G.C to buy $62.00 in groceries at Foodland--my sons refunded me the money, used son's airmiles card
> Picked up a bottle of wine for end of school year gift,used son's airmiles card
> So I will do Rexall on Monday March 25 and then wait for Metro April 11th to finish up his 5 partners.
> Hugs
> Mel


What a good Mom


----------



## Debbie

I had the Sobeys gift card in hand, and when I went to check out, the cashier took it and said he needed to switch it out to the Blue Jay one-which was in the drawer. My receipt does show MM 2019 code and 150 points.


----------



## hdrolfe

Two done, Sobeys and Children's Place. Shell will be early next week. Rexall the week after, and I plan to use my BMO card to buy some Disney giftcards at Rexall which will cover the BMO. If things haven't posted in a timely manner I will do one more, maybe buy a Metro pizza or pet food at Global. Some how this seemed too easy...


----------



## bababear_50

Rona
 New Offer added
15 Bonus airmiles when you use 95 cash airmiles ($10 towards purchase)
 OR
25 airmiles when you use 190 cash airmiles ($20.00 towards purchase)
****Starts April 4th -April 24th
https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/partner_offers
Hugs
Mel


----------



## spiffgirl101

Well, I managed to get 3 done today - Sobeys, Children's Place and Airmilesshops. I ordered $120 clothes for myself  for my work uniform (dress clothes/suits) through Hudson's Bay on airmilesshops, I get 50% reimbursed through my work so it's a win-win for me.
And this was after I posted about how hard it would be for me to get the 5.  I will use Shell next week and then I will see if I am in Winnipeg in the next couple of weeks I can use the Safeway offer, or just get a bottle of wine for the summer and use the Liquor Mart offer.


----------



## cari12

Has anyone done Rona for the adhesive? I just did it and it’s the correct product and the cashier typed in the promo code after scanning my AM card but there’s no bonus miles or any indication of the promo on the receipt. Is this normal for Rona?


----------



## osully

OK so I have now done the $75 Sobeys Urban Fresh gc offer and therefore spent $75 so far towards the $250 on my BMO AM MC.  

Will try to do the $150 Sobeys gc offer this week too. 

Then Shell should round out the cc offer + use that Shell coupon!

Then all I will need to do is put off my next Rexall shop til that coupon is valid... April 1. I get my keto friendly protein powder at Rexall ($29.99) and am about half done my current container.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> Has anyone done Rona for the adhesive? I just did it and it’s the correct product and the cashier typed in the promo code after scanning my AM card but there’s no bonus miles or any indication of the promo on the receipt. Is this normal for Rona?


*No reports for Rona yet but someone mentioned Lowes shows no miles either. Is there any indication on your receipt that a coupon was scanned? Might show a line with 0.00 value attached to it?*


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *No reports for Rona yet but someone mentioned Lowes shows no miles either. Is there any indication on your receipt that a coupon was scanned? Might show a line with 0.00 value attached to it?*



At Rona they don’t scan a coupon, they enter a code but there’s no indication of that on the receipt. Hopefully it posts quickly so I’ll know it worked or not while there’s still time to do another offer.


----------



## pigletto

Ok I have a game plan for our two cards ..

My Card
Shell 25l -done
LCBO wine - done
Sobey’s - will be buying max amount of gift cards
Rexall-
Airmiles Shops ( ordering myself a refurbished Dyson stick vac off of their Ebay store so I can stop lugging the bigger vacuum to three different floors every day .. our dogs shed like crazy ).

Dh’s card
Shell 25l -done
LCBO wine -done
Sobeys - will be buying max amount of gift cards
Rexall -
BMO MasterCard offer ..still waiting for the card to arrive. Will need to put $3000 on it in the first 3 months to get the 3000 airmile bonus so I’m holding off on the other MegMiles offers so I can put them on the card. It hopefully comes in before the Sobey’s gift card promo ends.


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> Has anyone done Rona for the adhesive? I just did it and it’s the correct product and the cashier typed in the promo code after scanning my AM card but there’s no bonus miles or any indication of the promo on the receipt. Is this normal for Rona?



I did the same offer at Lowes. No scan required. No AM on receipt. Receipt does show Airmiles promo 2 (remember its Lowes). AM just posted to my account today 10AM says Bonus AM. No specific mention of Mega Miles promotion or anything but that isn't unusual for Lowes and RONA.

Just reread @Donald - my hero post. They charged me .01 for the promo code line. I hate it when they do that.


----------



## stfxkid

Rona adhesive mine says bonus 1749: (1) x 10 miles 10


----------



## stfxkid

stfxkid said:


> Rona adhesive mine says bonus 1749: (1) x 10 miles 10


[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## ottawamom

You answered my question before I could post. I purchased at Lowes, yours is RONA. I like the way RONA handled the promotion. You know what you're getting.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@stfxkid you might want to black out your airmiles card number in that image,  surprised to see it in full like that, usually just the last few show *


----------



## rella's fan

Probably a dumb question but I have some Cash miles and some Dream Miles and I want to do the Rexall promotion on Monday - I think I'm set at Dream - do I need to change the setting to Cash to use the 190 miles?


----------



## Golden Amik

ottawamom said:


> Booklets exist in my city but I always print the coupons I use off the website. Some people have reported having issues when using a coupon on their phone but paper coupons work well.



I am counting on getting booklets when I’m out of town on Monday. I kept getting an error when I tried printing from the website. The app isn’t working on my phone. I might try taking a screen shot on my iPad and airdropping the pics to my phone, in case I don’t find booklets out of town. I was tweeting with Airmiles Canada on Thursday. They made note of our partners not having the booklets.


----------



## stfxkid

Donald - my hero said:


> *@stfxkid you might want to black out your airmiles card number in that image,  surprised to see it in full like that, usually just the last few show *


Thanks I didn’t  realize my whole card number was there


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> Probably a dumb question but I have some Cash miles and some Dream Miles and I want to do the Rexall promotion on Monday - I think I'm set at Dream - do I need to change the setting to Cash to use the 190 miles?



Where your airmiles go (get posted to) is independent of using them. You will need to make sure your account is unlocked before you redeem 190AM. Where the bonus 40 post to is up to you.



Golden Amik said:


> I am counting on getting booklets when I’m out of town on Monday. I kept getting an error when I tried printing from the website. The app isn’t working on my phone. I might try taking a screen shot on my iPad and airdropping the pics to my phone, in case I don’t find booklets out of town. I was tweeting with Airmiles Canada on Thursday. They made note of our partners not having the booklets.



Have you tried emailing the coupons to your email and printing them from there? To send them to email is another option with the saved offers.


----------



## cari12

stfxkid said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



Oh crap, the cashier must have done mine wrong as there’s no mention of the promo or the bonus miles on the receipt.  I guess I’ll be doing 6 offers for this promo In order to get my 5 done.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Golden Amik said:


> I am counting on getting booklets when I’m out of town on Monday. I kept getting an error when I tried printing from the website. The app isn’t working on my phone. I might try taking a screen shot on my iPad and airdropping the pics to my phone, in case I don’t find booklets out of town. I was tweeting with Airmiles Canada on Thursday. They made note of our partners not having the booklets.


*Did you try the method i suggested in post # 3? Instead of printing them directly from the website, choose e-mail and then you'll get a PDF file you can print out. *

*I should read thru the whole thread before i comment , @ottawamom already suggested this as well!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Golden Amik said:


> I am counting on getting booklets when I’m out of town on Monday. I kept getting an error when I tried printing from the website. The app isn’t working on my phone. I might try taking a screen shot on my iPad and airdropping the pics to my phone, in case I don’t find booklets out of town. I was tweeting with Airmiles Canada on Thursday. They made note of our partners not having the booklets.


I also had trouble printing the Shop the Block and Mega Miles coupons directly using my iPhone before. As Donald my Hero suggested, it works when I email the coupons to myself then print them out.


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero I didn't add the all important reference to post #3. @Golden Amik let us know how things turned out with the printing. If the PDF isn't working maybe we can think of another fix.


----------



## Golden Amik

ottawamom said:


> Have you tried emailing the coupons to your email and printing them from there? To send them to email is another option with the saved offers.



I tried that too and got the same error message as trying to print from the site. Crossing my fingers I can get books when I’m out of town. I’ll try Safeway in Dryden first, then Thunder Bay! I am booking hotels through the travel portal today, so that’s one, at least!


----------



## Golden Amik

Of course there was trouble on start up. I will try printing coupons from work tomorrow.

From Twitter:

https://twitter.com/airmiles/status/1109893355335495681?s=21

So far I have opted in with MC and booked two hotel stays for the coming week. My inconvenient MRI at 3:30 am Wednesday just earned me a bunch! 

Thanks for all the trouble shooting!


----------



## ottawamom

Here's hoping it works at work tomorrow.


----------



## pigletto

Just confirming, the limit on the Sobey’s gift cards is 5?
And I will get 150 airmiles  for each one .. do I have to show a separate coupon for each one ?


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Just confirming, the limit on the Sobey’s gift cards is 5?
> And I will get 150 airmiles  for each one .. do I have to show a separate coupon for each one ?



*Yes the limit is 5 and you will get 150 for each card.  I had them scan my phone at urban Fresh because they didn't have any booklets yet and it works fine. Anyone who bought more than one card,  did you do separate transactions and have the cashier scan coupon everytime or do them all as one transaction?*


----------



## ottawamom

I did two on my card at the same time one coupon. Both showed on the receipt. I think the cashier just scanned the same coupon each time she entered a card (with my multiple purchase). I had separate coupons for each AM card I was using. I ended up doing purchases for a couple of friends who couldn't get to the store, their AM card my CC (bonus CC points to me). Win win all around.


----------



## bababear_50

Note to self......you can not use your cash miles if you don't unlock the account,,,,,
All set to do Rexall tomorrow.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## MouseMumof2

Donald - my hero said:


> Yes the limit is 5 and you will get 150 for each card. I had them scan my phone at urban Fresh because they didn't have any booklets yet and it works fine. Anyone who bought more than one card, did you do separate transactions and have the cashier scan coupon everytime or do them all as one transaction?



I bought 4 in one transaction.  The cashier scanned them all, scanned my card, then the coupon once and I got 150 miles for each card as well as the Mega Miles message so I know it worked properly.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I purchased my gift cards as seperate transacations but I only bothered to bring one coupon with me.  The Cashier had no issue with re-using the same coupon for each gift card.

I was going to get 5 more gift cards under my husband's air miles card today but I forgot to switch his card back to dream before going to bed.  So I guess I'll go tomorrow instead.


----------



## ottawamom

Not an issue if you want to get them today. Sobeys accumulates purchases Sunday-Saturday and posts all those transactions under Saturdays date based on the preference you have on your account on Saturday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For all you Rexall cash mile redeemers here's a reminder for you to avoid experiencing a heart stopping moment at the till*

*don't forget the miles for redeeming your cash miles at Rexall will NOT show on your receipt -- never have, just make sure you get the email confirming that you redeemed cash miles and you're good to go! Staple a copy of the coupon to your receipt for follow-up purposes.*

*If you're over 55 you might want to pop over to the Airmiles alert thread to read my post before you shop today!*
*Rexall Cash Miles over 55 redeemers take note*


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> OMG!  I was wondering if there was a glitch on their end with that!  Okay, I'm going to buy some gum and see what happens today!
> 
> Thanks for reporting back!



So Lawtons is still an issue for me. Sunday I bought a second item, and there was still no running tally at the bottom of my receipt. (The Lawtons offer is spend $95 cumulatively). However... the cash supervisor said if it doesn't correct itself soon (they asked I give it a few more days) then they suggested I just bring my receipts all in to them, and they would refund everything and re-ring it all in and use the coupon. Nice thing is, the receipts have products bar codes printed right on them. They did say other people had trackers showing properly on their receipts, so my assumption is those people didn't scan the coupon on the first day.
Also, my receipt from the 21st has "Air Miles Bonus 6779578777 $0.00" as a line, so I'm hopeful yours does too, and that order should be able to be counted.

A bit frustrating, but shouldn't cost any extra money to fix, just a bit of time and patience (hopefully...).


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *For all you Rexall cash mile redeemers here's a reminder for you to avoid experiencing a heart stopping moment at the till*
> 
> *don't forget the miles for redeeming your cash miles at Rexall will NOT show on your receipt -- never have, just make sure you see the coupon code on your receipt and that you get the email confirming that you redeemed cash miles and you're good to go! Staple a copy of the coupon to your receipt for follow-up purposes.*


I did two purchases this morning and there is no coupon code on either receipt.  I did get the email about the redemptions.  If anyone sees a coupon code on their receipts let me know what I'm looking for.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I did two purchases this morning and there is no coupon code on either receipt.  I did get the email about the redemptions.  If anyone sees a coupon code on their receipts let me know what I'm looking for.


*Oopsie, you caught my error! Good thing for mentioning that, this is because of the wording on "the coupon" -- I've edited my post to clear up my mistake!*

**Offer valid March 25 to March 28, 2019. Valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/Pharma Plus locations in Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories. No coupon required. Qualifying redemption must be made in a single transaction. Use Miles in your Cash Account in-store in increments of 190 Cash Miles for $20 towards purchases made in a single transaction. Standard AIR MILES® Cash limits and Terms and Conditions apply. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES® Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice.  Limit one offer per transaction. AIR MILES® Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A new offer has popped up on the Mega Miles site .. one that caused a LOT of confusion during StB but if you're short one and haven't done it yet, you can link your card to Samsung Pay*
*****NOTE -- don't be confused by the name of this offer, you do NOT need to own any Samsung products or even use the account once you set it up, the only thing you are doing is linking the 2 accounts. You can do this and then never use the account again, so open to even Apple product users!! One shot deal so if you've already done it, you're out of luck*****


*I'll be adding detailed instructions to post #4 for reference if you want to attempt this offer!*


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, so I don't usually use Cash Miles but thought I would try it for this promotion. On Thursday I bought a $150 GC, used my 150 MM coupon (it's on the receipt), had my account set for Cash Miles.  It still hasn't posted...so not sure if it will in time to use them at Rexall. Any guidance?


----------



## accm

Life has gotten busy, so I've been out of the airmiles game for a while. But nothing like a big promo to get me back in the hunt! Especially since we have a trip to Disneyland planned for the fall!

This promo seems like it'll be one of the harder ones for me. We just recently moved to Sudbury, and there aren't too many options around. We'll definitely do LCBO and Shell. Rexall should also be an easy one. Now I just need to come up with two more shops. I've already done all of the easy ones for previous promos. I'll check out the children's place, Metro, and maybe will finally do the miss fresh one. Will also keep airmilesshop in mind if I end up having a big enough purchase to make (I'm terrible about making a bunch of small orders on Amazon)

Good luck to everyone! And hopefully this promo doesn't cause as many headaches as the last one.


----------



## rella's fan

Donald - my hero said:


> *For all you Rexall cash mile redeemers here's a reminder for you to avoid experiencing a heart stopping moment at the till*
> 
> *don't forget the miles for redeeming your cash miles at Rexall will NOT show on your receipt -- never have, just make sure you get the email confirming that you redeemed cash miles and you're good to go! Staple a copy of the coupon to your receipt for follow-up purposes.*
> 
> *If you're over 55 you might want to pop over to the Airmiles alert thread to read my post before you shop today!*
> *Rexall Cash Miles over 55 redeemers take note*[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks so much - just came here to ask this same question, I used my cash miles but no code or bonus miles on my receipt - but I did get the email thanking me for using my cash miles


----------



## Donald - my hero

*One more reminder about redeeming cash miles at Rexall -- the bonus miles will NOT post to your account for at least 2 - 3 weeks and they will come from the store you shopped and you account will look like this, first the miles from the day you shop*
**
*and then eventually the miles from the cash redemption*

**


----------



## hdrolfe

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, so I don't usually use Cash Miles but thought I would try it for this promotion. On Thursday I bought a $150 GC, used my 150 MM coupon (it's on the receipt), had my account set for Cash Miles.  It still hasn't posted...so not sure if it will in time to use them at Rexall. Any guidance?




Sobeys should post Wednesday evening or Thursday morning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, so I don't usually use Cash Miles but thought I would try it for this promotion. On Thursday I bought a $150 GC, used my 150 MM coupon (it's on the receipt), had my account set for Cash Miles.  It still hasn't posted...so not sure if it will in time to use them at Rexall. Any guidance?


*Sobey's doesn't post their miles to your account until Wednesday-ish. IF they don't post in time for the Rexall promo which ends on Thursday there are still a few more choices for redeeming those precious cash miles*

*Metro from April 11th - 14th*
*Rona From April 4th - 24th*
*No reason you can't use them for ANY of the threshold spend coupons, including the next Rexall coupon since it is just treated as cash to the POS*


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> Life has gotten busy, so I've been out of the airmiles game for a while. But nothing like a big promo to get me back in the hunt! Especially since we have a trip to Disneyland planned for the fall!
> 
> This promo seems like it'll be one of the harder ones for me. We just recently moved to Sudbury, and there aren't too many options around. We'll definitely do LCBO and Shell. Rexall should also be an easy one. Now I just need to come up with two more shops. I've already done all of the easy ones for previous promos. I'll check out the children's place, Metro, and maybe will finally do the miss fresh one. Will also keep airmilesshop in mind if I end up having a big enough purchase to make (I'm terrible about making a bunch of small orders on Amazon)
> 
> Good luck to everyone! And hopefully this promo doesn't cause as many headaches as the last one.


*Check out post # 4 there's a list of fellow hunters who are willing to tackle extra coupons for those who are struggling!*


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to redeem some cash airmiles at Rexall (accounts all locked again) and then went back to my *favorite* NOT Sobeys and picked up a couple more Gift Cards.
So I am officially all done Mega Miles for myself and sons card! YEAH!!
Hey hold on Sobeys gave me an extra 65 airmiles --*get my offers* spend 150 get 65 airmiles...Whoa Nelly...

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have been thinking about picking up one more Sobeys GC. I can't remember if I had the offer loaded when I went to get them on Thursday but if I did it didn't work then. Might be worth another shot. (correction it was a Metro GC I purchased on Thursday that didn't generate the threshold spend)

Did you only do the 1 card today on your account? Any groceries with your purchase?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kimbert My receipt has that code as well, thank goodness! I haven't been to another Lawton's since, but I will try tomorrow to buy some gum and see if the tracker appears.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I have been thinking about picking up one more Sobeys GC. I can't remember if I had the offer loaded when I went to get them on Thursday but if I did it didn't work then. Might be worth another shot. (correction it was a Metro GC I purchased on Thursday that didn't generate the threshold spend)
> 
> Did you only do the 1 card today on your account? Any groceries with your purchase?



Hi Hon
I bought the card at Sobeys.
I did one card on my account last week and one card today. I only loaded the "My Offers last night".
I did not buy any groceries,,, I  just bought the $150.00 card.,,my airmiles card
it generated the $150 airmiles and 65 bonus *My offer airmiles*.

I also bought 1 $150.00 card on my sons airmiles card.
Only $150 airmiles posted .

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kimbert, I just did a live chat and they said that as long as the code is noted, it worked.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to redeem some cash airmiles at Rexall (accounts all locked again) and then went back to my *favorite* NOT Sobeys and picked up a couple more Gift Cards.
> So I am officially all done Mega Miles for myself and sons card! YEAH!!
> Hey hold on Sobeys gave me an extra 65 airmiles --*get my offers* spend 150 get 65 airmiles...Whoa Nelly...
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I suspect that Sobeys has to open its system to give AM to gift card purchases; this opening the system to accept gift cards for threshold offer. I am going to Sobeys tomorrow. Hope it is still the case. 

By the way, my Shell AM posted except the 50 AM for the meal deal. Does any one has the same experience?


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I bought the card at Sobeys.
> I did one card on my account last week and one card today. I only loaded the "My Offers last night".
> I did not buy any groceries,,, I  just bought the $150.00 card.,,my airmiles card
> it generated the $150 airmiles and 65 bonus *My offer airmiles*.
> 
> I also bought 1 $150.00 card on my sons airmiles card.
> Only $150 airmiles posted .
> 
> Hugs
> Mel




Hmmm...my threshold spend didn't work when I bought my giftcards.


----------



## star72232

damo said:


> Hmmm...my threshold spend didn't work when I bought my giftcards.



Mine didn’t either (on either of my cards).


----------



## pigletto

We went to Rexall tonight and we redeemed our miles to finish up  that coupon on both cards. So that’s three offers done. Now just waiting for the BMO card to get here to get the Sobey’s gift cards and do the BMO offer and airmilesshops.


----------



## Disney Addicted

AngelDisney said:


> I suspect that Sobeys has to open its system to give AM to gift card purchases; this opening the system to accept gift cards for threshold offer. I am going to Sobeys tomorrow. Hope it is still the case.
> 
> By the way, my Shell AM posted except the 50 AM for the meal deal. Does any one has the same experience?



It worked for some people but not others.  My threshold spend didn't work when I purchased the Sobey's gift cards.

All my meal deal air miles from Shell posted today.  I purchased 4 on my card from 21-24 and same on my husband's card.


----------



## bababear_50

Eight of my Shell Meal Deals have posted,,7 my card and 1 for my sons card.
*
21 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY EVERYDAY IN-STORE OFFER +1
21 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
21 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEGA MILES - IN STORE OFFER +5

20 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY STANDARD OFFER +1
20 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
19 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3020 UNITY GATE MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
19 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3020 UNITY GATE MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
19 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3020 UNITY GATE MEAL DEAL OFFER +50

18 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
18 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50

I just checked my receipts and I am missing two meal deals done on the 17th March ,,I contacted Airmiles and they said I will have to wait 120 days to put in a missing airmiles report. I think Loyalty One had a problem with the small bottles of coke being scanned instead of the Dasani water bottles because this was mentioned to me by store clerk and they scanned a bottle of water on my future purchases.
Hugs
Mel*


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Hmmm...my threshold spend didn't work when I bought my giftcards.





star72232 said:


> Mine didn’t either (on either of my cards).



Sorry ladies,I have no idea why some posted for people and some didn't. Now my receipt say I got them --they haven't posted to my account yet.
Seems unfair that some people got them and others didn't--ARE YOU listening Airmiles!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Eight of my Shell Meal Deals have posted,,7 my card and 1 for my sons card.
> *
> 21 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY EVERYDAY IN-STORE OFFER +1
> 21 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
> 21 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEGA MILES - IN STORE OFFER +5
> 
> 20 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY STANDARD OFFER +1
> 20 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
> 19 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3020 UNITY GATE MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
> 19 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3020 UNITY GATE MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
> 19 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3020 UNITY GATE MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
> 
> 18 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
> 18 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY MEAL DEAL OFFER +50
> 
> I just checked my receipts and I am missing two meal deals done on the 17th March ,,I contacted Airmiles and they said I will have to wait 120 days to put in a missing airmiles report. I think Loyalty One had a problem with the small bottles of coke being scanned instead of the Dasani water bottles because this was mentioned to me by store clerk and they scanned a bottle of water on my future purchases.
> Hugs
> Mel*


I have the receipt and it’s a waiting game until it’s time to do a live chat.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hey hold on Sobeys gave me an extra 65 airmiles --*get my offers* spend 150 get 65 airmiles...Whoa Nelly...





damo said:


> Hmmm...my threshold spend didn't work when I bought my giftcards.


I didn't get my threshold spend, either, when I bought my gift card. I figured that I had looked at the offers, but forgot to *load* them. One advantage of the PC points....no loading, they are just there.


----------



## osully

Ok now I’ve been to Sobeys for the $150 GC so I only still need to do Shell fill up & Rexall $40 spend next week.

I am not doing a buffer offer. I don’t want to spend anymore than I need to do 5 offers. Pretty much only Rexall will not be regular spending since they charge so much for everything!


----------



## pigletto

We picked up coupon books at Rexall last night but they don’t have the Sobey’s coupon in them. Does anyone know if the books found at Sobey’s have the physical coupon ? 
And just confirming it has to be a $150 gift card , but can it be one of the cards where you load your own amount ?


----------



## Silvermist999

pigletto said:


> We picked up coupon books at Rexall last night but they don’t have the Sobey’s coupon in them. Does anyone know if the books found at Sobey’s have the physical coupon ?
> And just confirming it has to be a $150 gift card , but can it be one of the cards where you load your own amount ?



Yes the Sobeys I went to had the Sobeys coupon in their booklet. I went to customer service to buy the GC, the cashier had the GCs behind the counter and also a coupon ready to scan, I didn’t have to tear one out for her.


----------



## pigletto

Silvermist999 said:


> Yes the Sobeys I went to had the Sobeys coupon in their booklet. I went to customer service to buy the GC, the cashier had the GCs behind the counter and also a coupon ready to scan, I didn’t have to tear one out for her.


Thank you !


----------



## rella's fan

Is the recently added Metro one (use cash miles) in a booklet or does it have to be printed?


----------



## AngelDisney

rella's fan said:


> Is the recently added Metro one (use cash miles) in a booklet or does it have to be printed?



The coupon has no bar code to scan. It has the coupon code to show the cashier: PLU 82228. Usually the cashier should have the coupon at the cash register for easy access.


----------



## ottawamom

I would print it. Better to be safe than sorry. Not all cashiers are created equal. I had to tell the cashier I went to what to do with the coupon (ie enter the PLU code).


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up
Last Day for
Sobeys and Urban Fresh Gift Cards is tomorrow.
Wednesday March 27th.

Last Day for
Rexall
Use 190 cash airmiles coupon is
Thursday March 28th

L.C.B.O.
Last Day to use coupon is
Saturday March 30th





Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up
> Last Day for
> Sobeys and Urban Fresh Gift Cards is tomorrow.
> Wednesday March 27th.
> 
> Last Day for
> Rexall
> Use 190 cash airmiles coupon is
> Thursday March 28th
> 
> L.C.B.O.
> Last Day to use coupon is
> Saturday March 30th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Oh my goodness Mel, you are BEST! I didnt look at the dates on the LCBO coupons and I would have been burned!


----------



## rella's fan

I don't drink so I get really overwhelmed when going to the LCBO, but could use one more coupon.  Is there any one of the LCBO ones that is a good value?  I bought the Jacobs Creek wine at Christmas and it was a good price and my sister liked it - don't know what to buy?


----------



## Debbie

AngelDisney said:


> The coupon has no bar code to scan. It has the coupon code to show the cashier: PLU 82228. Usually the cashier should have the coupon at the cash register for easy access.


 I simply showed her my phone, and she plunked in the code. No problem. 



rella's fan said:


> I don't drink so I get really overwhelmed when going to the LCBO, but could use one more coupon.  Is there any one of the LCBO ones that is a good value?  I bought the Jacobs Creek wine at Christmas and it was a good price and my sister liked it - don't know what to buy?


I picked up something new for a gift today! Hoping it suits their tastes. I'm thinking that although the LCBO ends on Saturday, I'm betting that there will be new options in April. BTW, I bought the Jacob's Creek and it is a favourite in this house now. 

I had some running around today. Bought the cat a new scratching post at Global Pet Foods, stopped for gas at Shell, zipped into Rexall for my Seniors' Discount on a couple of things I always use, hit the LCBO for the deal. Added to my sign up for BMO $250 charge, Sobeys gift card and Metro pizza, I am more than DONE. Hooray!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There's a very blurry copy of Metro's upcoming flyer on Smart canucks -- the pizza is going to be on sale if anyone has been pondering that coupon!*
*Metro Flyer March 28 - April 3*


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *There's a very blurry copy of Metro's upcoming flyer on Smart canucks -- the pizza is going to be on sale if anyone has been pondering that coupon!*
> *Metro Flyer March 28 - April 3*


Thanks for the heads up!! I would rather buy a $13 pizza than spend $40+ at Rexall LOL


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for the reminder!  I’ve got a list of reds and a tax return to spend, let me know if anyone needs an LCBO offer done  



bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up
> Last Day for
> Sobeys and Urban Fresh Gift Cards is tomorrow.
> Wednesday March 27th.
> 
> Last Day for
> Rexall
> Use 190 cash airmiles coupon is
> Thursday March 28th
> 
> L.C.B.O.
> Last Day to use coupon is
> Saturday March 30th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## alohamom

Do you guys think the LCBO will add others after the 30th? I know they have added new products in as the promotion progressed in the past.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Do you guys think the LCBO will add others after the 30th? I know they have added new products in as the promotion progressed in the past.


*I am 99.99% sure they will, they have offers every single month so i doubt this will be any different. I could be mistaken though, I've been wrong a time or 2 before *


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  I’ve got a list of reds and a tax return to spend, let me know if anyone needs an LCBO offer done


*PM sent!*


----------



## cari12

stfxkid said:


> Rona adhesive mine says bonus 1749: (1) x 10 miles 10



Interestingly, although my receipt had no mention of the promo or code or anything- only my Airmiles card number, 10 bonus miles posted today on my account.

I think that means I’m done my Mega Miles!:

1) Safeway spend $50 get 5x
2) Shell 25L fill
3) Rexall redeem 190 cash miles
4) MasterCard $250 at partners
5) Rona adhesive 10 AM


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Reminder to anyone who used a coupon that is only valid till end of business today that if you need a printed copy for your records you need to do that before midnight! Details of how to do this are in post #3*


----------



## juniorbugman

I have finished my fourth offer so 1 more to go.  So far I have Sobeys, Shell, online shop at the Source and Rexall cash in points.   I will probably do Metro cash in points and maybe some other ones just to earn the air miles.  Gardening season is starting so I am glad that I can cash in points at Rona.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness Mel, you are BEST! I didnt look at the dates on the LCBO coupons and I would have been burned!


Yikes same here! Thanks Mel. I guess I know what I'm doing on my lunch tomorrow!


----------



## pigletto

So we got the BMO MasterCard today just in time and went to Sobey’s to get all the cards for the gift card offer. I’m absolutely rolling in miles from this promo. Assuming everything posts correctly... the miles on both cards ( mine and Dh’s) from the MM coupons, the 1000 each for the promo itself, and the extra miles earned for making the purchases on an airmiles credit card, we are looking at 4000 miles between the two of us PLUS we are halfway to the 3000 welcome bonus airmiles from the BMO card. They will also not make a penny of interest off of me. 7000 miles between us for Megamiles and the new card .  Bring on some Blue Friday’s , I’m loving this !


----------



## juniorbugman

My mega miles from the gift card at Sobey's did not post today but my sisters who bought her gift card the same day did so I have to hope that my post next week.  We bought them together on Thursday and I bought another one on Friday so I know that they should have posted today.  My regular and bonus miles from my Friday shop did post so I know it isn't something with my card.  I will check later tonight and see if they were just tardy posting.


----------



## pigletto

juniorbugman said:


> My mega miles from the gift card at Sobey's did not post today but my sisters who bought her gift card the same day did so I have to hope that my post next week.  We bought them together on Thursday and I bought another one on Friday so I know that they should have posted today.  My regular and bonus miles from my Friday shop did post so I know it isn't something with my card.  I will check later tonight and see if they were just tardy posting.


My Sobey’s Miles almost always post on Thursday , with an occasional Wednesday night posting. They might post tomorrow?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ok ok I’m late to the party here as always life with four kids two jobs..
I shopped at the children’s place and bought the three graphic tees but I only see 1 mile posted 
Thoughts?


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> My mega miles from the gift card at Sobey's did not post today but my sisters who bought her gift card the same day did so I have to hope that my post next week.  We bought them together on Thursday and I bought another one on Friday so I know that they should have posted today.  My regular and bonus miles from my Friday shop did post so I know it isn't something with my card.  I will check later tonight and see if they were just tardy posting.



The same thing happened to me. I purchased at Sobeys and Urban Fresh on 3 different AM cards. All Urban Fresh posted and two of the three AM cards posted the Sobeys purchases. These were all done one after the other. No idea what happened but I'm not happy. I hate waiting.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> The same thing happened to me. I purchased at Sobeys and Urban Fresh on 3 different AM cards. All Urban Fresh posted and two of the three AM cards posted the Sobeys purchases. These were all done one after the other. No idea what happened but I'm not happy. I hate waiting.


Me too.    I worry because I bought 1 on the Thursday and 1 on the Friday and neither have posted.  Oh well we will wait impatiently and see.  Fingers drumming on desk.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mini-poll here for the missing gift cards miles. Let's see who bought what and how it printed on your receipt and if/when it posts to your account*

*ME: Urban Fresh Thursday -- no miles on receipt, coupon code only & nothing posted to account yet <sigh>*


----------



## juniorbugman

Me - I bought 1 gift card on Thursday promo #22 shown twice on receipt and nothing posted yet.   1 bought another one on Friday promo code#22 on receipt and nothing yet.  My sister bought one gift card on Thursday promo code 22 on receipt and she go her air miles posted today
Edited to add all my purchases were at Sobey's


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mini-poll here for the missing gift cards miles. Let's see who bought what and how it printed on your receipt and if/when it posts to your account*



I purchased mine on Friday 22nd - nothing has posted.
My husband's and daughter's were not purchased until Monday 25th so I do not expect them to show up until next week.
All of them show the promo and the 150 miles on the receipts.


----------



## hdrolfe

My receipt shows the 150 Airmiles, and they were posted today.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mini-poll here for the missing gift cards miles. Let's see who bought what and how it printed on your receipt and if/when it posts to your account*
> 
> *ME: Urban Fresh Thursday -- no miles on receipt, coupon code only & nothing posted to account yet <sigh>*



Bought two $75 Sobeys GCs from Urban Fresh on March 21. AMs are posted today with date March 23. No AM on receipt but the words “Mega Miles Spring 2019” are on the receipt.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys - 4 different AM cards March 21 - 3 AM cards posted
Urban Fresh - 4 different AM cards March 21 - 4 cards posted.

Sobeys purchases late morning, Urban Fresh 8 pm ish. All purchases done within minutes of each other at same cash with same cashier, on same CC. Go figure. It was my card that didn't post and I purchased 2x$150GC, so I want those miles.

All cards showed the appropriate # of AM and had Mega Miles Spring 2019 on them. Also the appropriate promo #. 22 or 30 depending on store.


----------



## damo

Bought my Sobey's GC on Friday and the miles posted on the receipt and fine on Wednesday.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

ME:  Urban Fresh Thursday (March 21): 4 cards- no miles on receipt, promo code #30 on all receipts. No airmiles posted to any of the accounts

Sobeys Thursday (March 21): 2 cards - 150 miles show on each receipt, promo code #22 on each receipt.  Airmiles posted to both accounts yesterday.


----------



## bababear_50

Me:
Bought Two Sobeys Gift cards March 23
Airmiles posted March 27th.

Bought Two Sobeys Gift Cards March 25
Airmiles posted: waiting for airmiles to post.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Bought one Sobeys GC Mar 22. Air miles posted Mar 27.

ETA: can update with what’s on receipt when I get home tonight


----------



## Disney Addicted

I purchased 5 of the Sobey's gift cards on March 21.

Yesterday there was nothing.

This morning I just received my 1 base + 5 bonus miles from groceries purchased the same day (although they posted with March 23rd date).

So maybe I'll get the 750 miles later today.


----------



## Debbie

I bought my gift card on March 22 from Sobeys, and they got the gift card from the cash drawer (Blue Jays card) even though I had a regular gift card in hand. The receipt says Mega Miles Spring 2019 150 miles. Miles posted today.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I purchased 5 of the Sobey's gift cards on March 21.
> 
> Yesterday there was nothing.
> 
> This morning I just received my 1 base + 5 bonus miles from groceries purchased the same day (although they posted with March 23rd date).
> 
> So maybe I'll get the 750 miles later today.



Did you do your 5 cards in one transaction? I'm beginning to wonder if that might be part of the issue. Almost all my other purchases were for single cards/AM collector account. Exception was Urban Fresh where I did 2 GC on my Collector account. The one transaction that hasn't (yet) posted for me is 2GC at Sobeys. Receipt looks fine (all the right stuff is there). ?????


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Did you do your 5 cards in one transaction? I'm beginning to wonder if that might be part of the issue. Almost all my other purchases were for single cards/AM collector account. Exception was Urban Fresh where I did 2 GC on my Collector account. The one transaction that hasn't (yet) posted for me is 2GC at Sobeys. Receipt looks fine (all the right stuff is there). ?????



For my account and my husband's I made sure each gift card was purchased and paid for under it's own transacation.

For my daughter's account I had a different lady who said she had been putting them all in one transaction for other people and it worked.  She assured me if it didn't show on the receipt, she would manually credit the miles so I said all right.  The promo did show up on the receipt as well as the 750 miles.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm all out of possibilities. It must be the Airmiles goblins at work.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I file this under the "i knew better" category and am trying to stop kicking myself in the butt over it. I HATE attempting any of these promos within the first 24 hours and most definitely prefer to give the Sobey's gift card offers at least 12 hours to get the kinks out because they rarely work seamlessly. I KNOW i should have waited till after lunch to try and get my gift card but had very little choice. The only option was to wait till the next day and go to a Sobey's but i didn't want to fork over twice as much cash. I have my receipt with the proper code on it and a Facebook chat to back my claim up when the time comes.*

*As to why some worked and others didn't, even when the transactions were within minutes or each other i have no idea unless you had the misfortune of catching the system when it was updating. A couple of weeks ago during the Netflix promo at Metro we were using both cards (needed a few more cash miles on the secondary card and this would be easy and post before the promo ends), scanned the card and all seemed fine, tapped my credit card and the message Airmiles not available popped up. I didn't bat an eye because i thought to myself i don't want to use cash miles anyway but got annoyed to see no miles on the receipt. Finished up the full order and again, no miles printed (and we had expected about 50 for targeted and shelf offers) but the cashier told us to go to customer service to get rainchecks for the miles (she knows we only come in once a week). By the time we walked over the 10 feet and she met us there somehow the system had righted itself and she was able to add the miles manually. The cashier at the customer service desk was adamant that if we scanned our card they would post to our account no problem. Fast forward to yesterday and the only miles that posted are the ones we had added manually meaning for about 10 minutes the POS at Metro wasn't talking to Airmiles. I hoping this isn't the case with my stupid Urban Fresh miles because i didn't even think to ask for them to be credited at the time!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I file this under the "i knew better" category and am trying to stop kicking myself in the butt over it. I HATE attempting any of these promos within the first 24 hours and most definitely prefer to give the Sobey's gift card offers at least 12 hours to get the kinks out because they rarely work seamlessly. I KNOW i should have waited till after lunch to try and get my gift card but had very little choice. The only option was to wait till the next day and go to a Sobey's but i didn't want to fork over twice as much cash. I have my receipt with the proper code on it and a Facebook chat to back my claim up when the time comes.*
> 
> *As to why some worked and others didn't, even when the transactions were within minutes or each other i have no idea unless you had the misfortune of catching the system when it was updating. A couple of weeks ago during the Netflix promo at Metro we were using both cards (needed a few more cash miles on the secondary card and this would be easy and post before the promo ends), scanned the card and all seemed fine, tapped my credit card and the message Airmiles not available popped up. I didn't bat an eye because i thought to myself i don't want to use cash miles anyway but got annoyed to see no miles on the receipt. Finished up the full order and again, no miles printed (and we had expected about 50 for targeted and shelf offers) but the cashier told us to go to customer service to get rainchecks for the miles (she knows we only come in once a week). By the time we walked over the 10 feet and she met us there somehow the system had righted itself and she was able to add the miles manually. The cashier at the customer service desk was adamant that if we scanned our card they would post to our account no problem. Fast forward to yesterday and the only miles that posted are the ones we had added manually meaning for about 10 minutes the POS at Metro wasn't talking to Airmiles. I hoping this isn't the case with my stupid Urban Fresh miles because i didn't even think to ask for them to be credited at the time!*


Well mine were 2 days apart so don't know why they didn't post.  Yes I did 1 sobeys card on the first day but it was after 4:00 and my sister who did hers right after mine  had her miles post already.  Maybe they are punishing some of us for being onyx whereas my sister is only gold.  Mine are showing on the receipt so I guess I will wait for next week and see what posts.  I bought another gift card yesterday so I know that one won't post until next week.  Fingers crossed that we all get our earned miles without a fight.


----------



## Aladora

Ugh, I just got back from Mexico and I have almost zero chance of getting the big bonus. The offers out here in BC are thin and I can see getting 3, maybe 4.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I've completed 4 - just need to finish putting about $140 more on my BMO Mastercard which I will do at Shell and Safeway easily.  So I could help out if anyone wants me to use their airmiles to get them the promo on a shell fill up or Safeway coupon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> Ugh, I just got back from Mexico and I have almost zero chance of getting the big bonus. The offers out here in BC are thin and I can see getting 3, maybe 4.


*Don't give up too quickly! Check out post #4 for a list of people who are willing to help out, you might get this done after all. Hope your trip was amazing!*


----------



## ottawamom

Happy to report my 300AM finally posted tonight. I haven't had them post on a Thursday in quite a while. They are there now. Maybe a sign of hope for others missing their miles this week.


----------



## juniorbugman

My did too.  Whew I am glad - maybe we have overwhelmed the system and they worked oldest members to newest members as I know my sister has had her membership longer than mine.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't give up too quickly! Check out post #4 for a list of people who are willing to help out, you might get this done after all. Hope your trip was amazing!*



Thanks, i’ll check it out!

The trip was amazing, even better than our first trip to Mexico last March.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the time I was in bed last night my 750 from Sobey's posted.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Today is day three for me doing this promo, it looks easier than last ones so am going to tackle doing the whole family (5 cards). So far done:

Wednesday, did 5: Sobeys (3), BMO (1), Rexall (1)
Thursday, did 5: Rexall (2), Shell (1), Lowes (2)

Left to do:
Metro (5), waiting for April 11
Rona (4), waiting for April 4
Shell (4), 2 trips to Quebec in April so not a problem

Two more, waiting to see what makes sense.  If Foodland does a Blue Friday I'll likely do that, another Lowes or Ace Hardware is also an option or Rexall next week's promo if there is an email coupon Monday.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I'm done, I will likely do Rexall as a spare - BMO spend $250, Sobeys $150 gift card, Shell fill up, LCBO megamiles wine and 10x miles at Margarittaville - my favourite one, I got a frozen drink maker for my birthday!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I had your card number from before, just bought some wine with it from the LCBO  



Aladora said:


> Ugh, I just got back from Mexico and I have almost zero chance of getting the big bonus. The offers out here in BC are thin and I can see getting 3, maybe 4.


----------



## alohamom

Aladora said:


> Ugh, I just got back from Mexico and I have almost zero chance of getting the big bonus. The offers out here in BC are thin and I can see getting 3, maybe 4.





kuhltiffany said:


> I had your card number from before, just bought some wine with it from the LCBO



Awwww this is the best group ever!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm hoping to get a couple of shops in the weekend for the promo.  I need some new blinds for 2 windows...and I had purchased the other ones from Rona...so I will be using some cash miles for that and global pet foods as well.  Then need to talk to the hubby about whether to get fitted for contacts for the trip...or get a snorkel mask with the prescription lenses in them.  If i get the snorkel mask...i'll order through the airmiles portal and get them from amazon.


----------



## Aladora

kuhltiffany said:


> I had your card number from before, just bought some wine with it from the LCBO



OMG, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Debbie

I'm in Ontario, and I can do an LCBO run for someone, if need be.


----------



## flower_petals

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok ok I’m late to the party here as always life with four kids two jobs..
> I shopped at the children’s place and bought the three graphic tees but I only see 1 mile posted
> Thoughts?


Mine posted as 1 as well. I'm thinking the bonus miles post later.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Debbie said:


> I'm in Ontario, and I can do an LCBO run for someone, if need be.




I could use the help with this one please


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

montrealdisneylovers said:


> ME:  Urban Fresh Thursday (March 21): 4 cards- no miles on receipt, promo code #30 on all receipts. No airmiles posted to any of the accounts
> 
> Sobeys Thursday (March 21): 2 cards - 150 miles show on each receipt, promo code #22 on each receipt.  Airmiles posted to both accounts yesterday.



UPDATE: Urban Fresh:  3 out of the 4 cards have 95 Sobeys bonus miles posted as of today. Not sure why only 3 and not sure why 95. I thought it should be 75. Anyone have any ideas? I hope these still count for the Mega Miles promo.


----------



## ottawamom

Did you receive the email on the weekend about spend 95 Cash AM get 95AM. I did and mine just posted to the account. Maybe that's what you're seeing.


----------



## bababear_50

My email spend 95 cash airmiles get 95 Bonus airmiles posted from my shop March 23.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Somehow I got a few extras. I'll wait and see if they correct it. I also did the BMO opt in for Mega Miles and those posted today also.

Just received two new targeted offers. 

1. M/C - get 50 AM for using M/C at Shell and Sobeys during April
2. shop in store 4 times at Shell (min $5) get 50AM (for month of April)

I'm going to need another spreadsheet just to keep track of the targeted offers I need to do.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just went to airmilesmegamiles website to double-check offers and this notice popped up.

It says "Please Note:  Due to a technical error on our end, Collectors who opted into the BMO, Shell and/or Irving AIR MILES MEGA MILES offers between March 21 and 22 were not registered.  To ensure that your purchases qualify for the MEGA MILES promotion, we ask that you please opt in again.  Rest assured: as long as you do so by April 25, 2019, any transactions you have already made will still qualify.  We apologize for any inconvenience.  As always, please keep your receipts during the promotion and visit our FAQ page if you have any questions."


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

ottawamom said:


> Did you receive the email on the weekend about spend 95 Cash AM get 95AM. I did and mine just posted to the account. Maybe that's what you're seeing.



I don’t remember seeing it for any of the accounts and even if the email was sent to us, none of us took advantage of it. We were all four in Montreal the whole weekend


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So it looks like I'm the only one left waiting for any miles connected to the gift cards? I had nothing on my receipt other than the coupon code and hate that I'm gonna need to chase these down *

*Side note, my miles from the bottle of wine i *bought* have already posted .. LOVE THIS group, thanks again for helping the Duck out @kuhltiffany *


----------



## ottawamom

On the plus side you have the coupon code. There's some weird posting going on at Airmiles right now. I don't know if they are going to correct things and claw things back or not. Don't give up hope, I think they are working on it  .


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *So it looks like I'm the only one left waiting for any miles connected to the gift cards? I had nothing on my receipt other than the coupon code and hate that I'm gonna need to chase these down *
> 
> *Side note, my miles from the bottle of wine i *bought* have already posted .. LOVE THIS group, thanks again for helping the Duck out @kuhltiffany *



I'm still waiting on the AM for my Sobey's GC that I bought on Sunday.  They did post on my receipt, so I'm expecting they will work, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I'm still waiting on the AM for my Sobey's GC that I bought on Sunday.  They did post on my receipt, so I'm expecting they will work, but they aren't there yet.


*That's because Sobey's miles go from Sunday - Saturday and then post the following Wed-Thurs. Yours will show up this week whereas mine are lost in the shuffle at the moment.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Quick question on children's place offer. Is the Coupon # TCP1 or TCP2 that are noted on the front at the bottom?  I'm doing an order online right now!

Or do I even NEED the coupon since there isn't a barcode or coupon number on it?  I did the spend minimum $50 online, so maybe it's just automatic?


----------



## bgula

Disney Addicted said:


> I just went to airmilesmegamiles website to double-check offers and this notice popped up.
> 
> It says "Please Note:  Due to a technical error on our end, Collectors who opted into the BMO, Shell and/or Irving AIR MILES MEGA MILES offers between March 21 and 22 were not registered.  To ensure that your purchases qualify for the MEGA MILES promotion, we ask that you please opt in again.  Rest assured: as long as you do so by April 25, 2019, any transactions you have already made will still qualify.  We apologize for any inconvenience.  As always, please keep your receipts during the promotion and visit our FAQ page if you have any questions."



Not getting anything popping up from my end and I opted in on the 21st.

Update:  Have to correct this.  The warning came up once I clicked on the offers.


----------



## ottawamom

It doesn't hurt to opt in again. It will just tell you that you are already opted in.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Quick question on children's place offer. Is the Coupon # TCP1 or TCP2 that are noted on the front at the bottom?  I'm doing an order online right now!
> 
> Or do I even NEED the coupon since there isn't a barcode or coupon number on it?  I did the spend minimum $50 online, so maybe it's just automatic?



No coupon code needed. I find the $ spent one works well, the one for specific items I never seem to get to work properly so I don't bother any more


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *So it looks like I'm the only one left waiting for any miles connected to the gift cards? I had nothing on my receipt other than the coupon code and hate that I'm gonna need to chase these down *
> 
> *Side note, my miles from the bottle of wine i *bought* have already posted .. LOVE THIS group, thanks again for helping the Duck out @kuhltiffany *





star72232 said:


> I'm still waiting on the AM for my Sobey's GC that I bought on Sunday.  They did post on my receipt, so I'm expecting they will work, but they aren't there yet.





Donald - my hero said:


> *That's because Sobey's miles go from Sunday - Saturday and then post the following Wed-Thurs. Yours will show up this week whereas mine are lost in the shuffle at the moment.*



FWIW none of my GC purchases have appeared on either card. They were bought at different times and different locations. But the points show on all the receipts. I am in no hurry right now so I can wait.


----------



## Aladora

kuhltiffany said:


> I had your card number from before, just bought some wine with it from the LCBO



The AM posted already, thank you so much!!!

2 down, 3 to go!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So this just posted!!!!! I wasn't sure if the charge I made over the phone to add the extended warranty to the stove would count or not, guess it did!! *
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did three shops for MegaMiles at Rexall last week, use 190 airmiles, get 40 airmiles offer.  All have posted.


----------



## alohamom

New LCBO offers are up for the MM promo


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I feel like I should know this, but will my the childrens place purchase count as a partner towards my bmo $250/100 offer?

Edit: nope.


----------



## Spotthecat

*So it looks like I'm the only one left waiting for any miles connected to the gift cards? I had nothing on my receipt other than the coupon code and hate that I'm gonna need to chase these down *

Oh, I'm still waiting on those miles for the cards to post on BOTH my card and my husband's.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I did the RExall Spend $40 this morning, the cashier looked at the coupon like she had never seen such a thing before.  sigh.  I convinced her to scan it and it showed up on the receipt, so I am not worried, but these stores really need to train their cashiers!


----------



## kimbert

For those doing Atlantic offers (although, this might be NS specific), a word of caution: If you decide to do as I did, and combine the Shell Gas 25L AND the Needs spending of $20 or more in store at your local Shell/Needs combo... please ask for BOTH receipts. I specifically bought gas and Lotto tix, and because I only received 1 receipt (Shell), there is no proof I got my AM for the needs offer. I called and got a super helpful manager who is going to add the transaction on their end and give me the bonus miles without me having to go back in, so I'll be sure that I got the Needs coupon completed. But to save yourself the headache if going to a Shell/Needs combo... please ask for both receipts!

Shell offer was no issues: Coupon was scanned in store, Fuel purchased, Receipt says "5 Miles - MEGA MILES Fuel Offer"


----------



## mort1331

Spotthecat said:


> *So it looks like I'm the only one left waiting for any miles connected to the gift cards? I had nothing on my receipt other than the coupon code and hate that I'm gonna need to chase these down *
> 
> Oh, I'm still waiting on those miles for the cards to post on BOTH my card and my husband's.


Nope I have had my shell and lcbo post, but nothing since mid march for Sobeys or Urban fresh. I am not too worried as they appeared on my receipts. But even my base points have not posted for these stores either.


----------



## hdrolfe

CanadianKrista said:


> I did the RExall Spend $40 this morning, the cashier looked at the coupon like she had never seen such a thing before.  sigh.  I convinced her to scan it and it showed up on the receipt, so I am not worried, but these stores really need to train their cashiers!



Did you happen to use the email one as well or just the Megamiles?


----------



## ottawamom

Happy to report I used email, MM and L&G and they all showed up on the receipt today at Rexall. (Merivale Rd if you want to stop in on your way home from work)


----------



## pigletto

Have we confirmed yet if the Sobey’s gift cards count toward the BMO offer ?  I know we were sure early on but I can’t find if we confirmed it anywhere.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm assuming they did because I received the bonus and I only had $180ish in other eligible purchases. If the GC hadn't counted I wouldn't have received the bonus.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Happy to report I used email, MM and L&G and they all showed up on the receipt today at Rexall. (Merivale Rd if you want to stop in on your way home from work)



Sadly kiddo is "sick" today so not going anywhere, but I will try tomorrow! Thanks for reporting back  extra AM area always good news.


----------



## damo

Anyone's account say Mega Miles for the shell fill up at pump offer?  Mine just said 10 miles for the V-power and nothing about the mega miles even though I know I had opted in (and when I tried the second time it said I had already opted in).

And what about the Lowes No More Nails?  I see the 10 bonus miles on my account but, again, no mention of Mega MIles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Anyone's account say Mega Miles for the shell fill up at pump offer.  Mine just said 10 miles for the V-power and nothing about the mega miles even though I know I had opted in (and when I tried the second time it said I had already opted in).
> 
> And what about the Lowes No More Nails?  I see the 10 bonus miles on my account but, again, no mention of Mega MIles.



My Lowes is the same,  just says 10 bonus miles, bought No More Nails.

Shell says MegaMiles but I used the coupon, if you opted in Mar 21 or Mar 22 (I think), you need to opt in again (see post #299)


----------



## bigscee

Same for me for Lowes No More Nails - 10 Bonus Miles.

Shell opt-ins were credited at the end of Shop The Block, so I assume the same will happen this time.


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> My Lowes is the same,  just says 10 bonus miles, bought No More Nails.
> 
> Shell says MegaMiles but I used the coupon, if you opted in Mar 21 or Mar 22 (I think), you need to opt in again (see post #299)
> 
> View attachment 392138



I did opt in the second time and when I did, it told me I had already opted in.  So I assume that it worked the first time.  I'll watch it and see what happens.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> I did opt in the second time and when I did, it told me I had already opted in.  So I assume that it worked the first time.  I'll watch it and see what happens.



Hopefully someone will post about their at the pump experience soon.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I kept a screen shot when I entered my collector number another screenshot of the “Done! You’re opted in.” I did that for all four cards that I am helping with.


----------



## allykat73

pigletto said:


> Have we confirmed yet if the Sobey’s gift cards count toward the BMO offer ?  I know we were sure early on but I can’t find if we confirmed it anywhere.



I used my BMO card to buy the sobeys gift cards and I already have 100 BMO mega miles posted to my account.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's not uncommon at all for miles from using a coupon to print on your receipt and post to your account with ZERO connection to Mega Miles, it's rare in fact to have that indication show up at all! It would be so much easier if every partner had the ability to give us some reference so we don't sit on edge hoping that we did everything properly!!! *


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> I did opt in the second time and when I did, it told me I had already opted in.  So I assume that it worked the first time.  I'll watch it and see what happens.


When I opted in the second time for Shell, it thanked me for opting in. I’m pretty sure I opted in the first time on the 21st.  So I think you are ok.


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> When I opted in the second time for Shell, it thanked me for opting in. I’m pretty sure I opted in the first time on the 21st.  So I think you are ok.


I've opted in 3 times for the BMO and it thanks me every time, so I am not so confident about that one.


----------



## bababear_50

New LCBO offers just uploaded for Mega Miles
April 1-25
Lots of variety,,,darn the PJ (Panama Jack) is now the salted caramel that I really wanted to try.oh well....
Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> I've opted in 3 times for the BMO and it thanks me every time, so I am not so confident about that one.


Interesting , because we opted into BMO again and it said we had already opted in.

How is it they mess this up for every.single.promo. ?


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Interesting , because we opted into BMO again and it said we had already opted in.
> 
> How is it they mess this up for every.single.promo. ?



I tried again right now and it said I had opted in but that was the fourth time I had opted in.  Not sure if they will look back at the purchases I have already made.  Pretty sure I have spent $250 by now.


----------



## ottawamom

Don't worry about BMO. If you opted in the miles will come through. I did my card early on, AM were posted on the 29th. Did DH card over the weekend. No AM yet but I'm thinking they probably only review accounts and post 1X per week. Give it a few days it will come through.

During past promotions you never knew if it worked because there was nothing posted and yet it always did.


----------



## osully

Between Sobeys, Urban Fresh, and a few trips to Shell we should have met the threshold too for the BMO MC. When I went on the AM site last week I got a pop up telling me opt in for BMO and Shell done on the first day might not have worked... great!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I made another small purchase at Lawton's to see if the amount was being tracked, and again, nothing noted on the bottom of the receipt. My original receipt does show the coupon number, so I think I'm okay.  I'm just going to have to wait and chase those miles for that offer.  Another reason to always keep your receipts!


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Anyone's account say Mega Miles for the shell fill up at pump offer?  Mine just said 10 miles for the V-power and nothing about the mega miles even though I know I had opted in (and when I tried the second time it said I had already opted in).
> 
> And what about the Lowes No More Nails?  I see the 10 bonus miles on my account but, again, no mention of Mega MIles.





Days In the Sun said:


> Hopefully someone will post about their at the pump experience soon.


ok so on my Shell receipt of Mar 28 it has a line saying Promo 939. Then halfway down total miles received this visit 7. Points just posted last night on Airmiles list Mega Miles-in store offer. 
Side note, still none of my Sobeys or Urban Fresh posted yet, but they are on the receipt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've updated the post about how miles are appearing on receipts and posting to accounts, please check it and see if you can provide any further details that others might appreciate having for reference *

*A few comments that have popped into my mind from repeated questions:*
*Mastercard offer*

*won't hurt to "re-opt in" if you're not sure it worked or not*
*you can leave the opting in until the very last day and ALL of your transactions from the beginning of the promo will count, direct quote from the fine print of this offer -To qualify for this offer, you must (a) opt in for the offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the “Submit” button on or before April 25, 2019, and (b) spend $250 using your eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard between March 21 – April 25, 2019, inclusive at participating Partners. *
*won't hurt to do more than the total dollar amount since you still get double the miles at Partners*
*It doesn't matter what you buy (including gift cards of any sort, lottery tickets or extended warranties apparently) since stores are only assigned categories by Mastercard*
*it looks like OURS have already posted to the account because it was also our statement date, curious if that is the same with others who have it posted*
*Receipts/Account notations: **Constant problem with these promos is the pitiful ability to connect miles to the coupons leads to the following issues that are very common and (unfortunately) no reason to panic & do more offers than you can literally afford. It would almost be better if some partners weren't so helpful leading to our questioning the others  *

*no miles on receipt *
*miles on receipt but no indication of why they are there*
*PLU Code only (or NO code)*
*miles post to account with no idea why, simply state "bonus miles"*
*How to avoid the worry & concern over the above? Simple answers*

*Keep EVERY.SINGLE.RECEIPT.*
*Staple a copy of the coupon used to the receipt (if you need to print from website be sure to do that before it expires!)*
*Online ordering?Be sure to keep ALL your emails pertaining to those should you need to follow up*
*Keep a complete booklet and when the promo is over, tuck everything inside it, put it somewhere safe & then wait for the bonus to post*
*One final comment - the bonus miles will NOT post until the promo is done & about 6 weeks have past. Don't contact Airmiles looking for them, they can't issue them just because you're already done. Don't think that because those miles aren't in your account that you need to do more coupons. ***also please don't send me a private message asking if you think you should do this already, you'll get the same answer from me, "sorry, you'll have to wait"*


----------



## hdrolfe

Planning to do the BMO one on Friday, I'll be buying a gift card at Rexall for my Disney trip. My statement date is the following week, I think? Maybe... so hopefully it will post then and I'll know it's done. Thank fully, though I know I won't get Airmiles for purchasing a gift card from swiping my airmiles card, I will get them because BMO doesn't know what I purchased. Should get me a few AM any way! Lets see, I've done Sobeys, Rexall, Children's Place and that will be BMO... oh I will need to get gas or something at Shell and that should be good. Then the wait for the bonus to post in a few months


----------



## kimbert

The other day I heard a local radio station play an advertisement for the Mega Miles event ... they included NSLC as one of the sponsors. As they are not currently, nor have they ever been on the site for this current promo, I contacted AM via live chat to inquire. Nathalie said she would look into it and then call me for a follow-up if I wanted. I received that phone call yesterday morning. NSLC is NOT part of the promo... yet. Apparently they are "working" to get them in on the promo, but no indication of when that might actually occur. They recommended I keep checking the website in case they appear. (Great, but not helpful unless you're struggling to get a 5th offer in NS).

As I already had the chat open, I asked about my Lawtons issues. (To review: I bought something Mar. 21st and scanned the coupon but no "running tally" has been showing on my receipts). Nathalie said that there would be a note on my file and my number had been "enrolled" from their end (or something like that). I was supposed to be fine though, as the coupon code had showed on my receipt, and the other Lawtons shopper who said they had chatted, was told we should both have been fine.

So... today I had to stop in for a few more things, and I scanned my Onyx card and rang in the last $15 worth of stuff I needed for that offer. This is what the receipt looked like at the end.


I don't know if that's because I did the chat/phone call or if that would have happened regardless. My assumption is that as I've now spent $95 before taxes I should be done.

But... since I had $20 in items I needed to buy, and didn't want those other $5 to go to "waste"... I rang them up under our secondary card... I mean, "DH's card"! This is what that receipt showed.

SO... now the tally is working?!? Sigh. Gentle reminder that it has been widely stated here before, that buying ANYTHING on the first day of these promos is taking a risk that you chase the AM. Still better than spending more than I needed to though, as that $40 item I bought on Mar.21 was a special order item which had just arrived, and I likely wouldn't need to buy more before the promo ends.


----------



## mort1331

kimbert said:


> The other day I heard a local radio station play an advertisement for the Mega Miles event ... they included NSLC as one of the sponsors. As they are not currently, nor have they ever been on the site for this current promo, I contacted AM via live chat to inquire. Nathalie said she would look into it and then call me for a follow-up if I wanted. I received that phone call yesterday morning. NSLC is NOT part of the promo... yet. Apparently they are "working" to get them in on the promo, but no indication of when that might actually occur. They recommended I keep checking the website in case they appear. (Great, but not helpful unless you're struggling to get a 5th offer in NS).
> 
> Let us in Ontario help out our east coast friends. What offer can we get for you that you dont have already




Let us in Ontario help out our east coast friends. What offer can we get for you that you dont have already


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@kimbert you need to check out post #4 for a list of people who have offered to help out those who are struggling to complete this promo, scroll to the bottom of the post*


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> ok so on my Shell receipt of Mar 28 it has a line saying Promo 939. Then halfway down total miles received this visit 7. Points just posted last night on Airmiles list Mega Miles-in store offer.
> Side note, still none of my Sobeys or Urban Fresh posted yet, but they are on the receipt.



Mine doesn't say anything about Promo 939, however it does acknowledge the use of my air miles card and that I earned 10 miles this visit.  This is a normal Shell station.  I wonder if all of them are a part of the megamiles?


----------



## gskywalker

Ok Help, I missed the easy Rexall cash in, Sobeys gift card.  So far I have done the Shell gas offer.  I will get the pizza at Metro and a bottle at LCBO.  Any ideas for 2 other easy ones?  Perhaps ones that aren't on the standard offers in the booklet?  I tried to look up a store on airmilesshops that would work to buy a gift card, but every shop I found doesn't give airmiles for their gift cards.  thanks,


----------



## juniorbugman

gskywalker said:


> Ok Help, I missed the easy Rexall cash in, Sobeys gift card. So far I have done the Shell gas offer. I will get the pizza at Metro and a bottle at LCBO. Any ideas for 2 other easy ones? Perhaps ones that aren't on the standard offers in the booklet? I tried to look up a store on airmilesshops that would work to buy a gift card, but every shop I found doesn't give airmiles for their gift cards. thanks,


If you have a Rona or Lowes nearby what about the Henkel no more nails adhesive.  It is either 8.99 at Rona or 11.99 at Lowes.  It is one of the coupons from the Mega Miles online site.
Also I think that you can buy Chapters gifts cards online as I have done that before and it worked.
There is another Rexall coupon that it still valid.


----------



## Donald - my hero

gskywalker said:


> Ok Help, I missed the easy Rexall cash in, Sobeys gift card.  So far I have done the Shell gas offer.  I will get the pizza at Metro and a bottle at LCBO.  Any ideas for 2 other easy ones?  Perhaps ones that aren't on the standard offers in the booklet?  I tried to look up a store on airmilesshops that would work to buy a gift card, but every shop I found doesn't give airmiles for their gift cards.  thanks,


*The only gift card i can think of that is of any use (to me) and you can buy thru the portal is Indigo. You can buy an e-card and the miles will post in about a week.*

*you must you have cash miles if you mentioned the Rexall offer, if you wait till April 11th Metro has a cash offer and Rona also has one starting tomorrow, I'll be using both of these on both cards, Metro for something i wouldn't normally get and Rona for smoke detectors that we noticed are 10 years old. Also, there's zero reason you can't use those cash miles at Rexall to pay when you use the current coupon, you won't get the bonus miles for USING the miles but you also won't be "paying". That coupon is good till the 7th so you can wait till the flyer starts on Friday since it's stuffed with bonus offers*


----------



## kimbert

mort1331 said:


> Let us in Ontario help out our east coast friends. What offer can we get for you that you dont have already





Donald - my hero said:


> *@kimbert you need to check out post #4 for a list of people who have offered to help out those who are struggling to complete this promo, scroll to the bottom of the post*




Sorry, I should have been more clear. I am not struggling to get the 5 offers. So... to me that makes "the possibility of NSLC suddenly becoming a sponsor between now and Apr. 25th" unhelpful. Except maybe for the actual bonus miles themselves.

It is wonderful that so many help others out though, and offer to do so during these promotions which run across Canada but have widely different numbers of "easy" and "difficult" offers in each region!


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I made another small purchase at Lawton's to see if the amount was being tracked, and again, nothing noted on the bottom of the receipt. My original receipt does show the coupon number, so I think I'm okay.  I'm just going to have to wait and chase those miles for that offer.  Another reason to always keep your receipts!



Sorry that I couldn't remember it was you and I who had been discussing Lawtons. Check out my recent post where I share photos of recent receipts. Check out the Onyx one which I started on Mar. 21 and, like you, scanned the coupon but didn't get a tally started. I needed just over $14 to complete the offer, and I spent 15, and that message popped up at the end. Interestingly, says "when you reach $95" even though that was the order in which I DID reach $95...

So grab a calculator and add all your "subtotal" amounts together, then once that hits $95 you "Should" be good. Hopefully we both don't have to chase those 95 AM...


----------



## star72232

juniorbugman said:


> If you have a Rona or Lowes nearby what about the Henkel no more nails adhesive.  It is either 8.99 at Rona or 11.99 at Lowes.  It is one of the coupons from the Mega Miles online site.
> Also I think that you can buy Chapters gifts cards online as I have done that before and it worked.
> There is another Rexall coupon that it still valid.



Rona also has a spend 95AM, get 15AM (or spend 190AM, get 25AM) starting tomorrow.  It's on the website (it's offer 9 on the Rona offers).


----------



## Silvermist999

gskywalker said:


> Ok Help, I missed the easy Rexall cash in, Sobeys gift card.  So far I have done the Shell gas offer.  I will get the pizza at Metro and a bottle at LCBO.  Any ideas for 2 other easy ones?  Perhaps ones that aren't on the standard offers in the booklet?  I tried to look up a store on airmilesshops that would work to buy a gift card, but every shop I found doesn't give airmiles for their gift cards.  thanks,



How about the 3 graphic tees offer at The Children’s Place. Only $5.99 each online. I bought some for my nephew.


----------



## osully

Woohoo I did Rexall! Protein powder (32.99), Huggies wipes (4.49), and 2 packs of my fave healthy treats Smart Sweets (3.99 ea).

The $5 off coupon worked. The spend $40 get 20 MM coupon worked. And the Mon-Fri spend $40 get 60 worked!

Now I just hope my BMO MC offer posts soon. 

And then do Shell fill up.


----------



## gskywalker

Donald - my hero said:


> *The only gift card i can think of that is of any use (to me) and you can buy thru the portal is Indigo. You can buy an e-card and the miles will post in about a week.*
> 
> *you must you have cash miles if you mentioned the Rexall offer, if you wait till April 11th Metro has a cash offer and Rona also has one starting tomorrow, I'll be using both of these on both cards, Metro for something i wouldn't normally get and Rona for smoke detectors that we noticed are 10 years old. Also, there's zero reason you can't use those cash miles at Rexall to pay when you use the current coupon, you won't get the bonus miles for USING the miles but you also won't be "paying". That coupon is good till the 7th so you can wait till the flyer starts on Friday since it's stuffed with bonus offers*



I haven't seen the Metro  Cash miles offer anywhere, that would be good.  Yes I only have cash miles as we have annual passes for Disney or we go during free dining so we never cash in for Disney tickets.  Want to get this done, just finding it much more difficult than last year.


----------



## Days In the Sun

gskywalker said:


> I haven't seen the Metro  Cash miles offer anywhere, that would be good.  Yes I only have cash miles as we have annual passes for Disney or we go during free dining so we never cash in for Disney tickets.  Want to get this done, just finding it much more difficult than last year.



Metro options:
https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/partner_offers?reg=ON


----------



## marchingstar

gskywalker said:


> I haven't seen the Metro  Cash miles offer anywhere, that would be good.  Yes I only have cash miles as we have annual passes for Disney or we go during free dining so we never cash in for Disney tickets.  Want to get this done, just finding it much more difficult than last year.



not related to mega miles, but based on your signature it looks like you're going to have the most amazing summer! Disney every month sounds like an absolute dream year!


----------



## gskywalker

marchingstar said:


> not related to mega miles, but based on your signature it looks like you're going to have the most amazing summer! Disney every month sounds like an absolute dream year!



Thanks, yes this is our "Year of Disney".  In May my wife and are going just the two of us for the first timeever.  June we are taking a family trip and then as well in June a trip with my third child for her bday, then July for my second daughter's bday.  August will be another family trip(unexpectedly during the opening of Galaxy's edge) to close our annual pass year(Sept to Sept).  Already took my other two for their bdays, plus a family trip in Sept 2018 Christmas/New Years and March Break.  Actually 4 free dining trips in one year, ie tickets to use in the future as well probably over the next few years.  It will be a great summer as long as we don't literally melt into a pile of goo with all the time in Florida summer.


----------



## AngelDisney

My Sobeys GC airmiles have posted. I completed all 5 offers on my card. DD has one more to do, either Rexall tomorrow or Metro next week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

gskywalker said:


> I haven't seen the Metro  Cash miles offer anywhere, that would be good.  Yes I only have cash miles as we have annual passes for Disney or we go during free dining so we never cash in for Disney tickets.  Want to get this done, just finding it much more difficult than last year.


*Some stores have more offers than show within the page depending on the device you're using and you have to click on the very tiny arrow at the bottom right to find them all! *


----------



## Aladora

I did the Rexall shop today so that makes 3 for me, only two more to go!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Work has been insanely busy the last two weeks, that I have only finished two offers on DHs card and the miles have posted already which is good. He has the Irving gas offer started for his card. 

I have two started on mine (BMO and lawtons), but they are accumulative. 

Rona has a cash miles offer that starts today, so that will be three completed for DHs card.


----------



## pigletto

Our Sobey’s gift card miles posted on both cards. 
We are finished shopping on both cards, but I don’t see anything indicating the BMO offer on DHs card yet .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This just popped up in my email,  I wasn't planning on using the portal for a coupon but I've got nothing against using it combined with one of whatever these offers are! *


----------



## Spotthecat

I am done on my card, Sobeys, Shell, LCBO and Rexall have all posted, only one missing to post is BMO. On DH's card, Sobeys, Shell, LCBO have all posted, airmilesshops hasn't posted yet, one more to go.

I've even roped in my sister to start trying for these big promotions. Donald-my-hero, she laughed when she saw your post "*When it comes time to do the actual shopping leave all offspring & significant others who don't understand the seriousness of this hunt at home and have fun" *


----------



## hdrolfe

That's a wrap for me! Childrens place done and posted. Sobeys giftcard done and posted. Rexall done and posted. Just did Shell and BMO, they will hopefully post by next week. Feels good!


----------



## gskywalker

I did mine today.  Shell, Metro pizza, Rexall, LCBO (even better there was a clearance sale) and childrens's place.


----------



## damo

So I have done Shell twice at the pump now on two separate cards that both were opted in. There is no code or any indication on the receipt that it worked, so I assume it will be just like last time where the points get added later.

Artisan pizza at Metro was good and posted nicely.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*One step closer with the main card today. We noticed when changing the batteries in the smoke detectors that 2 are due to be replaced so we went to Rona today and used $20 worth of cash miles. That was a very odd experience -- the cashier had to take our card and the bill to a separate till to redeem the miles, I ended up with a great receipt that shows the miles were used and then the normal register receipt as well. The miles are gone from my account but i didn't get the typical email confirming the redemption, guess we'll just need to wait and see how it plays out! No indication that it was part of MM but i wasn't expecting it would, so no surprise. That makes 3 coupons on each card now, might get this done *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *One step closer with the main card today. We noticed when changing the batteries in the smoke detectors that 2 are due to be replaced so we went to Rona today and used $20 worth of cash miles. That was a very odd experience -- the cashier had to take our card and the bill to a separate till to redeem the miles, I ended up with a great receipt that shows the miles were used and then the normal register receipt as well. The miles are gone from my account but i didn't get the typical email confirming the redemption, guess we'll just need to wait and see how it plays out! No indication that it was part of MM but i wasn't expecting it would, so no surprise. That makes 3 coupons on each card now, might get this done *



What ones have you done so far, besides the Rona?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> What ones have you done so far, besides the Rona?


*Main card:*

*Mastercard- done & posted*
*Rexall spend $40 get 20 - done & posted*
*Rona, cash miles - done*
*Metro cash miles - not till April 11th, but will be easy!*
*Could do Shell in store offer*
*Secondary card:*

*Urban Fresh Gift Card - done but no miles anywhere in sight <sigh>*
*LCBO - done & posted thanks to @kuhltiffany *
*Rexall spend $40 get 20 - done & posted*
*Metro cash miles - not till April 11th, but will be easy!*
*Could do Shell in store offer*
*I'm waiting to see what's up with the Sweetest 16th offers thru the online shopping portal and depending on what it turns out to be I have a few orders sitting in my wish lists. If one of the stores has gift cards available at Shell I might buy that and have it count as my Shell offer. I'll get the cards done but it will be down to the wire since i refuse to spend money I haven't budgeted just to get AM*


----------



## Disney Addicted

James’ card is complete and all posted.  He gets gas often so he’s even completed the gas offer the 4x limit.  We can easily fill a gas offer on your cards for you.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Main card:*
> 
> *Mastercard- done & posted*
> *Rexall spend $40 get 20 - done & posted*
> *Rona, cash miles - done*
> *Metro cash miles - not till April 11th, but will be easy!*
> *Could do Shell in store offer*
> *Secondary card:*
> 
> *Urban Fresh Gift Card - done but no miles anywhere in sight <sigh>*
> *LCBO - done & posted thanks to @kuhltiffany *
> *Rexall spend $40 get 20 - done & posted*
> *Metro cash miles - not till April 11th, but will be easy!*
> *Could do Shell in store offer*
> *I'm waiting to see what's up with the Sweetest 16th offers thru the online shopping portal and depending on what it turns out to be I have a few orders sitting in my wish lists. If one of the stores has gift cards available at Shell I might buy that and have it count as my Shell offer. I'll get the cards done but it will be down to the wire since i refuse to spend money I haven't budgeted just to get AM*


could easily do the shell for both cards, and lcbo for the one if you need help


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> could easily do the shell for both cards, and lcbo for the one if you need help


*That would be A-MAZ-ING! Thank you ever-so-much. *

*I've sent an image of both cards in a PM *
*



*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> One step closer with the main card today. We noticed when changing the batteries in the smoke detectors that 2 are due to be replaced so we went to Rona today and used $20 worth of cash miles. That was a very odd experience -- the cashier had to take our card and the bill to a separate till to redeem the miles, I ended up with a great receipt that shows the miles were used and then the normal register receipt as well. The miles are gone from my account but i didn't get the typical email confirming the redemption, guess we'll just need to wait and see how it plays out! No indication that it was part of MM but i wasn't expecting it would, so no surprise. That makes 3 coupons on each card now, might get this done



Thanks for that Jacqueline...I'm planning on hitting Rona this week for a couple of blinds for the kitchen/dining room.  I'm crossing my fingers that it works.  

I'm going to try to complete all my shops this week while the hubby is away for business this week, as it's just easier when he's not tagging along interupting how I want to do things


----------



## Disney Addicted

Since Mort is doing the Shell gas offer for Jacqueline, does anyone else need that one done?  Like I said, I can easily do two.


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry --ignore post
I just checked and I did get the airmiles on my son's card,,,sorry,,this managing more than one card is crazy.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The first offer for the Sweetest 16th Birthday Promo for the online portal is up, mutliplier for Amazon, I'll just keep #5 post updated for reference*

**


----------



## Days In the Sun

Has anyone done Jean Coutu or can tell me how long they usually take to post??

I did the redemption coupon on Saturday so am waiting for a post with 1 am (on receipt, base mile) and 5 megamiles (correct Megamiles code is on receipt).  I also have the usual redemption email that states I redeemed at Jean Coutu so I think I'm well covered if it doesn't come through but just wondering how long they usually take.


----------



## mort1331

Has anyone, or did anyone try the Ms.Fresh. How long do they take to post the points. Thinking of trying them out for the one week, and then delaying for a couple till they post. Or did anyone sign up and then cancel after the 1st delivery and still get the points credited?
Thinking about this one for my final on the second card. If not I have lots of other options.


----------



## spiffgirl101

mort1331 said:


> Has anyone, or did anyone try the Ms.Fresh. How long do they take to post the points. Thinking of trying them out for the one week, and then delaying for a couple till they post. Or did anyone sign up and then cancel after the 1st delivery and still get the points credited?
> Thinking about this one for my final on the second card. If not I have lots of other options.


I just ordered from Miss Fresh, delivery is today. I skipped the next few deliveries, will wait until the miles have posted to cancel completely. I don't know how long it takes for the miles to post.


----------



## hdrolfe

mort1331 said:


> Has anyone, or did anyone try the Ms.Fresh. How long do they take to post the points. Thinking of trying them out for the one week, and then delaying for a couple till they post. Or did anyone sign up and then cancel after the 1st delivery and still get the points credited?
> Thinking about this one for my final on the second card. If not I have lots of other options.



My bonus posted dated Dec 14, 2018 and my purchase was received on Dec 24. So not quite sure how that worked out but it was obviously quick, you have to pay when you place the first order, the rest are billed the Wednesday before the week (so today for next week's box). I didn't cancel until after a few weeks but I did delay the boxes so I only received the one. And it's more of a deactivate the account. They sent me a message last week with over half off if I bought for next week, plus 25 AM for the purchase and it counts as megamiles, so I reactivated for that.


----------



## Silvermist999

For those who have done the BMO offer and it has posted, does your total include a gift card purchase, and also, how soon did the AM post?  My spend so far is over $300, but that includes my $150 Sobeys GC. Nothing has posted yet.


----------



## alohamom

arrrgghhh I am on the way out the door and I wanted to get to Metro but I am not sure if there is a physical coupon for the Use 95 Mega Miles or if I can just have them scan it

I have a few booklets here and they all say the Metro offers will be online (which they are) but do any of you have a physical coupon? 

I just want to make sure I do it correctly!


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> For those who have done the BMO offer and it has posted, does your total include a gift card purchase, and also, how soon did the AM post?  My spend so far is over $300, but that includes my $150 Sobeys GC. Nothing has posted yet.


I have not had mine posted either.  I think it might have something to do with the opt in on the site being wonky for the first few weeks.  GC's should definitely work, MC has no idea what you bought for your dollar, just that you spent your dollar.  I almost always buy GC's when this type of offer comes about.
I think we just need to be patient a bit longer.  Hopefully they will post soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> arrrgghhh I am on the way out the door and I wanted to get to Metro but I am not sure if there is a physical coupon for the Use 95 Mega Miles or if I can just have them scan it
> 
> I have a few booklets here and they all say the Metro offers will be online (which they are) but do any of you have a physical coupon?
> 
> I just want to make sure I do it correctly!


*DANG, I hope i caught you! Here's what the terms & conditions on the back of the "coupon" say!*
**
**Offer valid April 11 to April 14, 2019. Valid at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). Qualifying redemption must be made in a single transaction, excluding taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. Limit of one offer per Collector Number per day. Use Miles in your Cash Account [in-store] in increments of 95 Cash Miles for $10 towards purchases made in a single transaction. Standard AIR MILES® Cash limits and Terms and Conditions apply. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES® Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details, visit airmiles.ca. Coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase. AIR MILES® Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. Can be combined with other AIR MILES® offers.
®™Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Metro Ontario Inc.
*


----------



## rella's fan

I'm assuming that they would have the coupons in the store


----------



## alohamom

Thanks so much Jaqueline, I decided to wait till the afternoon because I wasn’t sure. Thanks for the screen shot


----------



## pigletto

Nevermind..I figured it out.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from the shop at Metro. I redeemed 95AM cash using the MM coupon. Cashier entered the PLU and 50 Bonus AM showed up on the receipt. Word in another forum is that the bonus 50 AM from the flyer offer will not show on the receipt but the MM ones will. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Just back from the shop at Metro. I redeemed 95AM cash using the MM coupon. Cashier entered the PLU and 50 Bonus AM showed up on the receipt. Word in another forum is that the bonus 50 AM from the flyer offer will not show on the receipt but the MM ones will. Hope this helps someone.


My receipt from this morning shows 40 AM's which would be the 25 from the MM coupon and 15 AM's for the purchase 3 granola bars get 15 AM's.  I expect the 50 AM's for using 95 will come later as well.
You would have received 25 AMs for the coupon, did you purchase something else in store that gave you an additional 25?


----------



## rella's fan

Metro had no coupons and cashier said it would still work but I'm having my doubts - ( I used the 95 cash miles)  - will I have to try it again at another store?


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> My receipt from this morning shows 40 AM's which would be the 25 from the MM coupon and 15 AM's for the purchase 3 granola bars get 15 AM's.  I expect the 50 AM's for using 95 will come later as well.
> You would have received 25 AMs for the coupon, did you purchase something else in store that gave you an additional 25?



I believe there are two versions of the MM coupon, 25am if you printed early, 50am if you print now.  The current Megamile coupon on the airmilesmegamiles website is for 50 airmiles.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> My receipt from this morning shows 40 AM's which would be the 25 from the MM coupon and 15 AM's for the purchase 3 granola bars get 15 AM's.  I expect the 50 AM's for using 95 will come later as well.
> You would have received 25 AMs for the coupon, did you purchase something else in store that gave you an additional 25?



The MM coupon changed sometime in the last few days. I heard about it and printed out the new coupon last night. I was going to double it up with a pizza (25 AM) and then the flyer promotion but I didn't want to chance MM coupon so I went for fewer AM but a sure thing.


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> Metro had no coupons and cashier said it would still work but I'm having my doubts - ( I used the 95 cash miles)  - will I have to try it again at another store?



You will get the 50AM but without the coupon (printed from the Airmiles website) you will not get credit for the Mega Miles promotion.


----------



## rella's fan

so how do I get a coupon if nobody has one? and can I return my stuff -and then rebuy it with the code?  will the airmiles go back into my account?


----------



## ottawamom

You will have to go to the website found here:

https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/par...55.894109053.1554901350-1146718431.1552338277

Go to the Metro logo. Click on the heart at the top of the coupon. Then click on the purple box at the bottom of the screen. Print your saved offer or email it and print it from your email.

Unfortunately it is very difficult to get them to put the Airmiles back into your account. It can be done but only under certain circumstances (this isn't likely one of them). Your best bet at using a Metro coupon if you don't have any extra AM cash is to use the pizza coupon. The pizza is on sale for $9.99 this week.

You will likely still get your 50AM but it will be from the flyer offer as opposed to the MM promotion.


----------



## rella's fan

This makes me crazy - why can't they have one book with all the coupons in them - I have 3 different ones and none with the Metro one?  The LCBO is another one that's a pain in the---


----------



## alohamom

rella's fan said:


> This makes me crazy - why can't they have one book with all the coupons in them - I have 3 different ones and none with the Metro one?  The LCBO is another one that's a pain in the---



I know, it is really hard to keep track of it all.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> The MM coupon changed sometime in the last few days. I heard about it and printed out the new coupon last night. I was going to double it up with a pizza (25 AM) and then the flyer promotion but I didn't want to chance MM coupon so I went for fewer AM but a sure thing.





Days In the Sun said:


> I believe there are two versions of the MM coupon, 25am if you printed early, 50am if you print now.  The current Megamile coupon on the airmilesmegamiles website is for 50 airmiles.




So now I'm confused.  I thought the 50 AM coupon was the same as the flyer offer so you would only get one.  I thought if I used the 25 AM I would get that plus the flyer offer.  So are both correct or am I getting this all wrong?  Anyone know?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm sorry I haven't been around to help sort out the Metro offer -- and i KNEW there would be some problems surrounding it, let's see if i can provide enough answers to help people out. If there's something I've missed, give a shout out, I'm home again*

*NEVER do offers that show up in flyers for cash mile redemptions appear on your receipt, they will post to your account eventually -- could be within a week or not for a month but they will come*
*There is NO bar code to scan for the Metro Mega Miles offer but there IS a PLU code that the cashier MUST enter for the coupon to count towards your big promo --- 83929*
*If there is a slip up in the transaction you can NOT have the miles refunded and try again, once those miles are gone, they're gone*

*@rella's fan I'm so sorry you ran into trouble over this promo and I understand your frustration. This is one of the reasons I try not to do any of the offers/coupons/big promos on the first day, I like to give the system a chance to work out some kinks and to hear how others have done on their shopping trips. During these promos the books never have all of the coupons/offers in them and offers will come & go on the website regularly which is why i have a post about how to print the coupons for reference, also there's no way Sobey's wants to have Metro coupons in their books because it's like providing them with free advertising and vice versa.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> The MM coupon changed sometime in the last few days. I heard about it and printed out the new coupon last night. I was going to double it up with a pizza (25 AM) and then the flyer promotion but I didn't want to chance MM coupon so I went for fewer AM but a sure thing.





tinkerone said:


> So now I'm confused.  I thought the 50 AM coupon was the same as the flyer offer so you would only get one.  I thought if I used the 25 AM I would get that plus the flyer offer.  So are both correct or am I getting this all wrong?  Anyone know?


*There are clearly TWO promos running here since the flyer makes no mention of a coupon/PLU code needing to be used but I'm not sure how many miles we should be getting. Since you printed an earlier coupon off, can you check and see if the PLU code is also different or is it the same one as I've shared above? *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are clearly TWO promos running here since the flyer makes no mention of a coupon/PLU code needing to be used but I'm not sure how many miles we should be getting. Since you printed an earlier coupon off, can you check and see if the PLU code is also different or is it the same one as I've shared above? *


I'm so sorry Donald but I turned in my printed copy to Metro, I didn't keep one.  There is also no PLU on my receipt.  I would think however that if it was the same PLU then I would have gotten the 50 AM's and not the 25.  I'm kicking myself now that I didn't wait and print it of today.  Live and learn.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> So now I'm confused.  I thought the 50 AM coupon was the same as the flyer offer so you would only get one.  I thought if I used the 25 AM I would get that plus the flyer offer.  So are both correct or am I getting this all wrong?  Anyone know?



I was just playing it safe. I like to keep my MM coupon use as clean as possible so that I know it has worked.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I was just playing it safe. I like to keep my MM coupon use as clean as possible so that I know it has worked.


*THIS!! Exactly me, I'll be doing a completely separate transaction on each card that is for as darn close to $10 as i can and use the "coupon" and that's it! I want my receipt to be easy to track and be clear (to at least myself) that it relates to one offer. *

*And since we never buy anything we don't need to earn miles and I only keep enough cash miles to use during these big promos we consider our redemptions "free" meaning the cash miles at Metro will be used for treats we don't normally buy .. hello ice cream or cheesebake bites *


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are clearly TWO promos running here since the flyer makes no mention of a coupon/PLU code needing to be used but I'm not sure how many miles we should be getting. Since you printed an earlier coupon off, can you check and see if the PLU code is also different or is it the same one as I've shared above? *



Original PLU 82228 for spend 95 AM cash get 25 AM
New coupon PLU 83929 for spend 95 AM cash get 50 AM

What I'm uncertain about is whether the original coupon will still work or if it was pulled and is no longer valid. I know Airmiles keeps telling us to check the website as offers change.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Original PLU 82228 for spend 95 AM cash get 25 AM
> New coupon PLU 83929 for spend 95 AM cash get 50 AM


*THANKS for providing that info!! Good for me since i haven't been yet so don't have a coupon ready, but bad for anyone who has already printed it out and used it *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANKS for providing that info!! Good for me since i haven't been yet so don't have a coupon ready, but bad for anyone who has already printed it out and used it *


I'm going to do it again tomorrow I think.  I have extra cash miles.  I'll purchase 4 boxes of the granola bars, get 15 for that, 50 for the coupon, 50 from Metro, so 115 for a 95 spend.
Does this sound like it will work?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I'm going to do it again tomorrow I think.  I have extra cash miles.  I'll purchase 4 boxes of the granola bars, get 15 for that, 50 for the coupon, 50 from Metro, so 115 for a 95 spend.
> Does this sound like it will work?


*At the moment I'm gonna say, yes, your math is right and it's a great way to spend the miles and get the back PLUS more. HOWEVER, until we get to the point where the miles post should from Metro for the flyer offer I'm not holding my breath over that extra 50 miles. Like i said above, the redemption offers that are in flyers NEVER print on the receipt but I always fret until they pop up. I like your style though and if the granola bars hubby eats are included I'll be doing this as well!!*


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> Original PLU 82228 for spend 95 AM cash get 25 AM
> New coupon PLU 83929 for spend 95 AM cash get 50 AM
> 
> What I'm uncertain about is whether the original coupon will still work or if it was pulled and is no longer valid. I know Airmiles keeps telling us to check the website as offers change.



I used the 25 bonus air miles coupon with code 82228 today and the 25 bonus air miles printed on my receipt.


----------



## ottawamom

Good to know the old coupon worked as well.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *@momof2gr8kids is willing to help with Shell or Safeway coupons*



It looks like I am going to be one coupon short for the 1000am, is there any way @momof2gr8kids can help me out with a Safeway one? TIA!

I've got:
Thrifty Foods
Shell
Rexall
LCBO thanks to @kuhltiffany


----------



## Disney Addicted

I can do:
- Metro pizza (not right away but before the MM promo ends)
- Foodland (probably not until next week's flyer though)
- Shell gas (if anyone still needs it)

Actually, I might end up at Foodland tonight after all.  I decided to grab a couple of gift cards and convert them to Disney gift cards.

PM me and reply to this post so I know to look at my PMs and I can get someone the Foodland MM.


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> I can do:
> - Metro pizza (not right away but before the MM promo ends)
> - Foodland (probably not until next week's flyer though)
> - Shell gas (if anyone still needs it)
> 
> Actually, I might end up at Foodland tonight after all.  I decided to grab a couple of gift cards and convert them to Disney gift cards.
> 
> PM me and reply to this post so I know to look at my PMs and I can get someone the Foodland MM.



I would love it if you could do either Metro or Foodland for me! I have Shell done already out here in BC.

I'll pm you my card if that's ok!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sure, sounds good.  If I don't get out to Foodland tonight, then I will this weekend at some point since now I really want those Disney gift cards.  I might as well get them while I can earn air miles on them!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Aladora said:


> It looks like I am going to be one coupon short for the 1000am, is there any way @momof2gr8kids can help me out with a Safeway one? TIA!
> 
> I've got:
> Thrifty Foods
> Shell
> Rexall
> LCBO thanks to @kuhltiffany


lol I just did a Safeway shop for another Dis'er on the way home from work. Probably next week I could do another for you. I'll take a better look through their flyer see what else I need.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Apologies if someone already posted this, but I couldn't find anything - how is the Safeway posting on the accounts?  Mine doesn't say Mega Miles - says bonus reward miles.  And of course I can't find that receipt.


----------



## alohamom

Well, I think I have a problem with my Metro/spend 95

I had the coupon printed out with the coupon code right on it.
I specifically requested the cashier use the 83929 MM bonus coupon and I showed it to her on the coupon.
She answered I didnt need that, it was a store promo for 4 days.
I told her yes, I know that but this is for the MM promo and I would like her to try and enter that particular promo code.
She kind of rolled her eyes at me and said she will and then made that she did BUT I dont think she did

I got the 50 bonus and I didnt have my glasses with me so I could not see the receipt (the had just broken)

When I got home, the coupon code is no where to be found on the receipt!!!! It does say Thank you for your airmiles cash redepmtion and is dated for the time frame of the promo so I think I will ok but I dont want to have to fight it

I think I was bamboozled!

What do you guys think, do your receipts show the 83929 on it or am I over reacting? (wouldn't be the first time LOL)

I had a bad feeling about this Metro shop...


----------



## cari12

Just got an email from AM saying as of April 10 I hadn’t opted in for the BMO MasterCard mega miles offer. Shocking since I think I actually opted in twice to make sure . The email says that all my purchases since March 21 will still count if I opt in now. I opted in again but that was a shocker. That was one I wasn’t worried about until just now!


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Well, I think I have a problem with my Metro/spend 95
> 
> I had the coupon printed out with the coupon code right on it.
> I specifically requested the cashier use the 83929 MM bonus coupon and I showed it to her on the coupon.
> She answered I didnt need that, it was a store promo for 4 days.
> I told her yes, I know that but this is for the MM promo and I would like her to try and enter that particular promo code.
> She kind of rolled her eyes at me and said she will and then made that she did BUT I dont think she did
> 
> I got the 50 bonus and I didnt have my glasses with me so I could not see the receipt (the had just broken)
> 
> When I got home, the coupon code is no where to be found on the receipt!!!! It does say Thank you for your airmiles cash redepmtion and is dated for the time frame of the promo so I think I will ok but I dont want to have to fight it
> 
> I think I was bamboozled!
> 
> What do you guys think, do your receipts show the 83929 on it or am I over reacting? (wouldn't be the first time LOL)
> 
> I had a bad feeling about this Metro shop...



*I'll check as soon as I drag my lazy butt out of bed!*


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll check as soon as I drag my lazy butt out of bed!*



LOL-no rush, what is done is done. Guess I will buy some wine after all (hahaha maybe its not all that bad!)


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Well, I think I have a problem with my Metro/spend 95
> 
> I had the coupon printed out with the coupon code right on it.
> I specifically requested the cashier use the 83929 MM bonus coupon and I showed it to her on the coupon.
> She answered I didnt need that, it was a store promo for 4 days.
> I told her yes, I know that but this is for the MM promo and I would like her to try and enter that particular promo code.
> She kind of rolled her eyes at me and said she will and then made that she did BUT I dont think she did
> 
> I got the 50 bonus and I didnt have my glasses with me so I could not see the receipt (the had just broken)
> 
> When I got home, the coupon code is no where to be found on the receipt!!!! It does say Thank you for your airmiles cash redepmtion and is dated for the time frame of the promo so I think I will ok but I dont want to have to fight it
> 
> I think I was bamboozled!
> 
> What do you guys think, do your receipts show the 83929 on it or am I over reacting? (wouldn't be the first time LOL)
> 
> I had a bad feeling about this Metro shop...





alohamom said:


> LOL-no rush, what is done is done. Guess I will buy some wine after all (hahaha maybe its not all that bad!)



*OK, finally sitting at my desk, here's what's printed on my receipt and I KNOW she entered the code, i watched her like a hawk and she recited the numbers back before she hit enter.*
*I've even included a picture on my receipt for you! Quick answer, if you bought NOTHING else that you can attribute the 50 miles to, you're good to go, there is no indication on my receipt that a coupon was scanned. You really SHOULD fill out the survey on the Metro receipt and let them know the cashier was reluctant to enter a coupon and also do an online chat with Airmiles to let them know that a partner store isn't following the promo properly, they will follow up with the store themselves.*
* *


----------



## ottawamom

Mine just shows up as Bonus Offer in the body of the receipt and then Bonus Airmiles like Donald did above at the bottom. Metro is bad for making you keep guessing that you did the right thing. If the 50AM showed on your receipt that is for the Mega Miles promotion. Others who did just the flyer offer are reporting no 50AM on receipt as Metro will post them later.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't think I've ever seen or heard of a cash redemption offer that's in a flyer appear on the receipt.  It will post later and depending on the store there will be something to let you know why it's there,  Rexall will state the exact store and that it's a cash redemption offer but metro will just post saying it's from head office,  different date from the actual transaction date even - that's also how their flyer threshold offers work- pain in the butt for tracking and our metro is TERRIBLE since they only submit their totals to AM once,  maybe twice if i'm lucky,  a month!!!!!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, finally sitting at my desk, here's what's printed on my receipt and I KNOW she entered the code, i watched her like a hawk and she recited the numbers back before she hit enter.*
> *I've even included a picture on my receipt for you! Quick answer, if you bought NOTHING else that you can attribute the 50 miles to, you're good to go, there is no indication on my receipt that a coupon was scanned. You really SHOULD fill out the survey on the Metro receipt and let them know the cashier was reluctant to enter a coupon and also do an online chat with Airmiles to let them know that a partner store isn't following the promo properly, they will follow up with the store themselves.*
> *View attachment 394262 *


That's how mine printed out in March. Bonus offer H. Bonus Air Miles 25. I only bought the pizza (it wasn't on sale), so the H was on a line of its own.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just back from our awesome trip to WDW & DCL and I managed to get my remaining 3 offers today so I should be good for the 1000 Bonus Miles...Before we left I did Sobey's Gift Card & Shell, and today I did Foodland, LCBO and Metro.  I was glad to see Jacqueline's post about Metro and the bonus miles for redeeming 95 AM because I saw her enter the coupon code but it too is nowhere on my receipt.


----------



## alohamom

Ok, you guys have made me feel a lot better-thank you!



ottawamom said:


> Mine just shows up as Bonus Offer in the body of the receipt and then Bonus Airmiles like Donald did above at the bottom. Metro is bad for making you keep guessing that you did the right thing. If the 50AM showed on your receipt that is for the Mega Miles promotion. *Others who did just the flyer offer are reporting no 50AM on receipt as Metro will post them later.*


*
*
AHHHH-this is a good point! I know in the past that has been the case for me with other flyer offers, thank you for mentioning this




Donald - my hero said:


> *I've even included a picture on my receipt for you! **Quick answer, if you bought NOTHING else that you can attribute the 50 miles to, you're good to go, there is no indication on my receipt that a coupon was scanned. *



Thank you for the pic, mine looks the same as far as the Air Miles section goes so I guess I am in the clear. Thank you!


----------



## Starwind

Debbie said:


> That's how mine printed out in March. Bonus offer H. Bonus Air Miles 25. I only bought the pizza (it wasn't on sale), so the H was on a line of its own.



THis is what ours shows, too.  We only bought the pizza - it was on sale, and apparently pretty good !

SW


----------



## Starwind

Yesterday I managed to get the last of my five done, plus a 6th as a safety.

A new Foodland opened up recently that is half the distance as the previous closest, so I shopped there.  Not quite as much selection even though its a bit bigger, but it will do fine for AirMiles offers when needed.

We have enough Dream miles for one WDW ticket and are headed towards a second.  I am grateful for the Air Miles threads here, especially the "mega miles" types ones like this one, for helping us maximize our points and be aware of special earning events - we hadn't done them in the past until I read about them here.

SW


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else having trouble getting through to the Airmiles website this morning. I just tried a few times in the last half hour and no luck. I don't know if it's just my browser or a problem at their end.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting through to the Airmiles website this morning. I just tried a few times in the last half hour and no luck. I don't know if it's just my browser or a problem at their end.



Me too.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting through to the Airmiles website this morning. I just tried a few times in the last half hour and no luck. I don't know if it's just my browser or a problem at their end.



Me too!
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Its fine now.  I was having issues but I'm in.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles site back up for me!!

EDITED: It's down again!!
11:30 am.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just checking back now. Guess I should have tried during its open window. I will definitely be going over my account with a fine tooth comb when it does come back up to make sure nothing has changed. (clawbacks?)


----------



## Disney Addicted

This afternoon I decided to use the Metro Mega Mile coupon of spend 95 cash miles and get 50 miles back as my husband's card still had 109 cash miles on it.

I logged into TastyRewards and discovered $1 off when you purchase 2 Quaker chewy/dipp/harvest bars.

So I purchased 6 boxes at $15 and 30 miles.  Got $3 off to bring my total to $12 before tax.  Used the MM PLU #.  Used the Cash Miles.  Paid $4.01 by debit.  80 miles total.

Hopefully we'll all get the extra 50 miles advertised in the flyer as well for spending 95 cash miles.  That would bring my total to 130 dream miles for $4.01.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> This afternoon I decided to use the Metro Mega Mile coupon of spend 95 cash miles and get 50 miles back as my husband's card still had 109 cash miles on it.
> 
> I logged into TastyRewards and discovered $1 off when you purchase 2 Quaker chewy/dipp/harvest bars.
> 
> So I purchased 6 boxes at $15 and 30 miles.  Got $3 off to bring my total to $12 before tax.  Used the MM PLU #.  Used the Cash Miles.  Paid $4.01 by debit.  80 miles total.
> 
> Hopefully we'll all get the extra 50 miles advertised in the flyer as well for spending 95 cash miles.  That would bring my total to 130 dream miles for $4.01.


How do you get the coupons to print from Tasty Rewards?  I have tried and tried but they never print for me.  Not sure where they go but not to my printer, lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> How do you get the coupons to print from Tasty Rewards?  I have tried and tried but they never print for me.  Not sure where they go but not to my printer, lol.



I think the first time I used them I had to install software but I don't recall what...  I remember today it popped open an Acrobat Reader window that asked if it could print.  I never get to see the coupon on my computer screen after I select the tiny one on their website and click print.  It brings up a couple of windows on my PC asking permission to print and I just say yes.

Sorry I can't help you more..


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> I would love it if you could do either Metro or Foodland for me! I have Shell done already out here in BC.
> 
> I'll pm you my card if that's ok!





Disney Addicted said:


> Sure, sounds good.  If I don't get out to Foodland tonight, then I will this weekend at some point since now I really want those Disney gift cards.  I might as well get them while I can earn air miles on them!



Done!  I went this afternoon and sent you a few e-mails from my phone.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Happy to see Jean Coutu post today, took 8 days to post.  It is supposed to be 1 base mile and 5 bonus miles, I don't see any bonus miles yet, but that is ok, it says Megamiles!


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> Done!  I went this afternoon and sent you a few e-mails from my phone.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## marchingstar

well, I thought this was going to be a super easy promo and somehow I'm playing super catch up! This month has just disappeared on me (work is super busy, plus we've almost bought 2 houses. A story for another thread, but all I'll say is thank goodness for home inspectors!) Posting to try and hold myself accountable for finishing 5 shops. So far I've done:
1. BMO spend 250$/get 100 miles
2. Shell 10 miles with 25L gas
3. Safeway 5x the miles on 50$+
4. Rexall 40 bonus miles when redeem 190

I think I'll fit a trip to Global pets this week. I hope. Serves me right for thinking this would be easy!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!



You're welcome


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I thought I would do all of these offers quickly but got busy. Just finished yesterday. Sobeys, Shell, Safeway, Airmilesshops.ca, and Global Pet Foods.

My husband is part way there. He has Sobeys, Safeway, and Shell. Needs airmilesshops.ca and Global Pet Foods himself still.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just skimmed thru the thread to see if anyone has posted about how receipts & accounts are showing the offers. Can you all take a look at post #6 to see if you have any additions or corrections? It's nice for everyone to be able to compare how their offers worked (or didn't!)*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Aladora said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


So you're good for 5 then?  I don't need to do a Safeway?


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just skimmed thru the thread to see if anyone has posted about how receipts & accounts are showing the offers. Can you all take a look at post #6 to see if you have any additions or corrections? It's nice for everyone to be able to compare how their offers worked (or didn't!)*



I have done Shell opt-in pay at the pump twice and nothing shows on the receipt or on the account as of yet.


----------



## Aladora

momof2gr8kids said:


> So you're good for 5 then?  I don't need to do a Safeway?



I think I have my 5 now, thank you!!!


----------



## spiffgirl101

I think I am done. My miles for Miss Fresh posted today, as well as the miles for the Samsung Pay opt-in. The miles for Children's Place and Sobeys posted a while ago. I did a shop with airmilesshops as well, but did not get the 50 bonus miles yet (just the bonus miles associated with Hudson Bay). So as long as that works I am all set. I also opted in for Shell but have not seen anything yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

spiffgirl101 said:


> I think I am done. My miles for Miss Fresh posted today, as well as the miles for the Samsung Pay opt-in. The miles for Children's Place and Sobeys posted a while ago. I did a shop with airmilesshops as well, but did not get the 50 bonus miles yet (just the bonus miles associated with Hudson Bay). So as long as that works I am all set. I also opted in for Shell but have not seen anything yet.



*How did all of your miles post to your account? Was there any indication what they are from, I'll add the info to the first page for others to refer to *

*Glad you're done! BTW, the 50 bonus miles from doing the online shop took FOREVER to post during Shop the Block as well, so long as you have the miles from HBC you should be ok, just keep your info handy in case you need to chase that final amount down*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kimbert,  I finished my Lawton's offer tonight, but the 95 miles did not appear on my receipt.  Looks like I might have to fight for those ones.

Now I just need one more offer on each card, which will be easy.


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @kimbert,  I finished my Lawton's offer tonight, but the 95 miles did not appear on my receipt.  Looks like I might have to fight for those ones.
> 
> Now I just need one more offer on each card, which will be easy.




Thanks for the update, I hope neither of us have to chase them, but at least we both have paper trails a mile long if we do! Receipts, chats and "notes on files"... Sigh. All part of the hunt sometimes!


----------



## mort1331

spiffgirl101 said:


> I think I am done. My miles for Miss Fresh posted today, as well as the miles for the Samsung Pay opt-in. The miles for Children's Place and Sobeys posted a while ago. I did a shop with airmilesshops as well, but did not get the 50 bonus miles yet (just the bonus miles associated with Hudson Bay). So as long as that works I am all set. I also opted in for Shell but have not seen anything yet.


How long did msfresh take to post. And was the meals worth it


----------



## spiffgirl101

Donald - my hero said:


> How did all of your miles post to your account? Was there any indication what they are from, I'll add the info to the first page for others to refer to



The Samsung miles posted as a 'Standard Offer'
Sorry if this post looks odd, my first time uploading images and it is harder than it looks!


----------



## spiffgirl101

mort1331 said:


> How


It took about 10 days to post. The recipes were decent, but I don't know if I would do it again. Worth 500 miles though


----------



## Donald - my hero

spiffgirl101 said:


> View attachment 395037
> The Samsung miles posted as a 'Standard Offer'
> Sorry if this post looks odd, my first time uploading images and it is harder than it looks!



*GREAT, Thanks! As for adding images here, I take the super lazy but rather simplistic "right click" copy the image and then to paste it! I'm only talking about windows products, the duck ain't got no understanding of them there apple things *

*I rarely use the "upload a file" button unless I'm using my phone and need to add a screenshot. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro Megamiles use cash miles promo has posted to our accounts for shops up to Saturday (shopped on Sunday as well and it isn't posted, likely next week):


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

12 Apr 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 RUTH GOLDBLOOM DR MEGA MILES - FUEL OFFER +5

01 Apr 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THECHILDRENSPLACE.CA MEGA MILES 20 BONUS MILES +20


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 12 Apr 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUTH GOLDBLOOM DR MEGA MILES - FUEL OFFER +5
> 
> 01 Apr 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THECHILDRENSPLACE.CA MEGA MILES 20 BONUS MILES +20


*Did you opt-in or show the coupon at Shell? Just added these to  post #6 and noticed that someone else has mentioned they haven't received the miles yet*


----------



## pigletto

Has anyone had the opt in miles for the BMO offer post to their account yet ? We did our offer three weeks ago and don’t see anything.

Edited to add I’m also not seeing 5 miles for opting in to the Shell offer on either of our cards. I know there were problems with the two offers and we opted in a second time.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> Has anyone had the opt in miles for the BMO offer post to their account yet ? We did our offer three weeks ago and don’t see anything.
> 
> Edited to add I’m also not seeing 5 miles for opting in to the Shell offer on either of our cards. I know there were problems with the two offers and we opted in a second time.



I'm waiting on BMO as well.  Some people received theirs at the beginning or the promo, by end of March, I haven't seen any posts since.  My billing date just ended and I received the normal credit card airmiles and expected to see the 100am bonus around the same time.  So far it hasn't happened. I've opted in about 500 times aka at least 10 times.


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @kimbert,  I finished my Lawton's offer tonight, but the 95 miles did not appear on my receipt.  Looks like I might have to fight for those ones.
> 
> Now I just need one more offer on each card, which will be easy.



Update! I just checked my account again, and these 95 miles were there... however there is nothing saying Mega Miles, but I'll take this as a good sign (I actually can't recall if Lawtons ever posts with the promotion name...). Fingers crossed yours worked too!


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm waiting on BMO as well.  Some people received theirs at the beginning or the promo, by end of March, I haven't seen any posts since.  My billing date just ended and I received the normal credit card airmiles and expected to see the 100am bonus around the same time.  So far it hasn't happened. I've opted in about 500 times aka at least 10 times.



Nothing here either and I have definitely opted in a few times and spent well over the amount needed.  My billing date has passed as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Has anyone had the opt in miles for the BMO offer post to their account yet ? We did our offer three weeks ago and don’t see anything.
> 
> Edited to add I’m also not seeing 5 miles for opting in to the Shell offer on either of our cards. I know there were problems with the two offers and we opted in a second time.





Days In the Sun said:


> I'm waiting on BMO as well.  Some people received theirs at the beginning or the promo, by end of March, I haven't seen any posts since.  My billing date just ended and I received the normal credit card airmiles and expected to see the 100am bonus around the same time.  So far it hasn't happened. I've opted in about 500 times aka at least 10 times.


*


damo said:



			Nothing here either and I have definitely opted in a few times and spent well over the amount needed.  My billing date has passed as well.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Yes, ours posted March 29th , our billing date is the 27th so i was surprised when it popped up 2 days later  I had used the MC exclusively until i was sure I'd made the threshold and that included the extended warranty on the new stove so it was done quickly. I also opted in a BUNCH of times to make sure i did it correctly *

*I know the Shell Opt-in was a bit of a problem during StB as well for some people, I don't recall what the outcome was however.*


----------



## Silvermist999

Nothing’s posted for me yet, but Ive spent way more than the amount needed. Also got my monthly statement already,  and nothing still.


----------



## ottawamom

BMO offer. Mine posted Mar 29 (stmt date 4th of month). DH hasn't posted yet.


----------



## buyerbrad

Anybody have the 50 bonus miles post from spending $100 through the website? I did 2 Old Navy orders, had the regular miles post, but not the bonus.


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> Anybody have the 50 bonus miles post from spending $100 through the website? I did 2 Old Navy orders, had the regular miles post, but not the bonus.



*The bonus caused some trouble during StB as well,  I wouldn't panic yet.  *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I received the following email from BMO last week with my purchase status:


Well done on opting in to your BMO AIR MILES MEGA MILES offer, Heather. 
As of April 8, you've spent 

$247.47

at participating Partners3. 








Keep using your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard at participating 
Partners and you'll reach the $250 spend needed and get 
100 Bonus Miles before you know it. 

That will count as 1 complete Partner offer for MEGA MILES, 
getting you closer to up to 1,000 Bonus Miles*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am now DONE both cards! Thank god.  This promo was actually really annoying LOL


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I received the following email from BMO last week with my purchase status:
> 
> 
> Well done on opting in to your BMO AIR MILES MEGA MILES offer, Heather.
> As of April 8, you've spent
> 
> $247.47
> 
> at participating Partners3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep using your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard at participating
> Partners and you'll reach the $250 spend needed and get
> 100 Bonus Miles before you know it.
> 
> That will count as 1 complete Partner offer for MEGA MILES,
> getting you closer to up to 1,000 Bonus Miles*



Wow, wish I got something like that.


----------



## peanutgirl

I received two BMO update like the one above in the past week. Unfortunately neither counted all my money spent. It does not seem to count my Shell spend because my places post as Needs instead of shell but I get airmiles there and it even says mega miles on my receipt. I hope this is not a problem


----------



## Debbie

I'm so disappointed: not only didn't I get the email, I didn't get extra miles on my statement this month  Now I don't know if I will get BMO counted as Mega Miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

For those like me struggling to get this done, Lowes has the Green Cross Fertilizer and Grass Seed on sale this week.  Note that Lowes and Rona offers end one day before the end of the promo, April 24 not April 25.


----------



## cari12

I got this email today for those missing miles from the BMO and Shell opt in offers:


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> For those like me struggling to get this done, Lowes has the Green Cross Fertilizer and Grass Seed on sale this week.  Note that Lowes and Rona offers end one day before the end of the promo, April 24 not April 25.
> 
> View attachment 395355


Just picked up the Fert last week. Wonder if I can get the $4 back. Points posted same day, very quick. It was my 5th for the 2nd card.


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> I'm so disappointed: not only didn't I get the email, I didn't get extra miles on my statement this month  Now I don't know if I will get BMO counted as Mega Miles.



Opt in again. Every time I get the email about the offers I opt in again and it always tells me I've already opted in. BMO has always worked in the past and it's an easy one to prove if for some reason it doesn't count. I'm surprised that I had my points post so quickly. I'm thinking that was done in error and that BMO is waiting until the end of the promotion before doing any others. Just my thoughts. I didn't get the email that tells people how close they are to completing the offer nor did DH.

The Easter Bunny will come through and make it all right in the end.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been peeking in here as often as i can but i finally have time to actually post something!*

*Airmiles sent out the same kind of emails during the last several promos and it always has many of us panicking *
*They do NOT look at our accounts to see if we've done the coupons until it has wrapped up, so generic emails to everyone about making sure you finish up the promo*
*The BMO is slightly different this time since they had a glitch but we should be happy they caught it when they did*
*It won't hurt to re-opt-in and if you get the message like @ottawamom did, take a screenshot in case you need to follow up*
*I wouldn't be worrying about the BMO offer if it hadn't posted already (odd to me!) because i keep every receipt and those are bundled together and totaled*
*The Shell opt-in to pay at the pump was messed up during StB but people reported it finally posting (for several of you after you decided to use the coupon in the store, but you still got the miles)*
*Do NOT over-extend yourself by doing "insurance" coupons, PLEASE!! Keep every single receipt, have coupons stapled to them and bundled them all up inside an intact coupon booklet. Once the miles start posting you can start an online chat and track them down, they rarely give me any grief once it's clear i have all my ducks in a row (snicker). Once i start providing things like store address & #, till #, name of cashier, exact time on receipt they give me the miles pretty quickly.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> Just picked up the Fert last week. Wonder if I can get the $4 back. Points posted same day, very quick. It was my 5th for the 2nd card.



I'd be surprised if you can't, worse case you could return and rebuy but not sure it is worth much effort. Surprised how fast points posted, I bought last night and they are in my account, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## damo

Anyone have the Global Pets coupon show up on their account yet?  Got the normal points but not the coupon points which show on the receipt.


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Anyone have the Global Pets coupon show up on their account yet?  Got the normal points but not the coupon points which show on the receipt.


Mine show up on the same day as the regular points.  

21 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 KINGSTON-CATARAQUI BONUS REWARD MILES +15
21 Mar 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KINGSTON-CATARAQUI 1 REWARD MILE EVERY $20 SPENT +2


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Opt in again. Every time I get the email about the offers I opt in again and it always tells me I've already opted in. BMO has always worked in the past and it's an easy one to prove if for some reason it doesn't count. I'm surprised that I had my points post so quickly. I'm thinking that was done in error and that BMO is waiting until the end of the promotion before doing any others. Just my thoughts. I didn't get the email that tells people how close they are to completing the offer nor did DH.
> 
> The Easter Bunny will come through and make it all right in the end.


Thanks. I opted in the first day, the second week, a couple of weeks ago and this week. For all that opting in, I think that I should be good to go. I did just double check that I made the minimum amount....and I did.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> Mine show up on the same day as the regular points.
> 
> 21 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KINGSTON-CATARAQUI BONUS REWARD MILES +15
> 21 Mar 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KINGSTON-CATARAQUI 1 REWARD MILE EVERY $20 SPENT +2



Thanks for posting.  Annoys me that my receipt shows 18 miles earned but my account just shows 3.  Just once I would like these promotions to go off without a hitch.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just a few more days left in the promo, time to take one last kick at the can. Even if you're finished up your 5 offers you can still use more coupons to get the bonus miles from each coupon. I ended up doing an Amazon order because a new baby appeared on the scene and I needed a gift so I figured i might as well bump the order up to $100 to get the extra 50 miles  -- i just moved several things from my wish list into my cart!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just a few more days left in the promo, time to take one last kick at the can. Even if you're finished up your 5 offers you can still use more coupons to get the bonus miles from each coupon. I ended up doing an Amazon order because a new baby appeared on the scene and I needed a gift so I figured i might as well bump the order up to $100 to get the extra 50 miles  -- i just moved several things from my wish list into my cart!*



thanks for the reminder! i still have to finish shop #5...this event really got away from me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure if anyone hasn't done an online shop yet and likes stuff from any of these stores but even if you have this is a pretty decent multiplier*
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

Last day of promo!  

I just finished doing Megamiles on 5 cards (whole family) last night.  I've done 6 on three cards and 5 on the other two.  

I'm missing postings from BMO (it's a 6th offer) and Rona (need it as a fifth on one card) but I've decided not to do any more.

I wouldn't do 5 cards again, I usually do 3 and it is a fair amount of work without spending money on things I wouldn't ordinarily purchase.  5 cards took up too much of my time, it was already a busy month and I was also doing Shell offers and trying to ramp up airmiles on one account in order to get Disney tickets on time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Seeing how all my bases miles (oh, except for 2 actually) and bonus miles have posted for Mega Miles, I thought I would tallying them up today.  These amounts include base miles, MM bonus miles and other bonus miles earned in that transaction).

*Card 1 - Mine*
750 miles - Sobey's - (I don't consider it as extra cash spent as it goes to groceries & gas)
  24 miles - Shell (6 miles x completed it 4 times - again, we spend here anyways)
  19 miles - LCBO - extra spent $32 (received bonus miles but not the 1 base mile)
  25 miles - Metro - extra spent $13.55 (pizza of course!)
  41 miles - Rexall - used cash miles but spent about $4 extra
*Total = 859 miles + 1,000 bonus = 1,859 miles and $50 spent (rounded-up)
*
*Card 2 - My husband's*
750 miles - Sobey's (again, not extra as goes to groceries & gas)
  25 miles - Metro - extra spent $13.55 on pizza
  41 miles - Rexall - used cash miles but spent around $4 extra
    8 miles - LCBO - extra spent $12.95 (gave wine to friend for helping us move a couch)
  24 miles - Shell (6 miles x 4 - again, we spend here anyways)
500 miles - Miss Fresh - extra spent $65.94 (hard to resist 500 miles when we need Universal tickets!)
130 miles - Metro (spend 95 cash miles.  Not needed for bonus MM but good extra bonus miles)
128 miles - Rexall (Spend $40 get 20).  Not needed for bonus MM but good extra bonus miles - $46
*Total = 1,606 miles + 1,000 bonus = 2,606 miles and $143 spent (rounded-up)

Card 3 - Daughter's*
750 miles - Sobey's (again, not extra as goes to groceries & gas)
    8 miles - LCBO - extra spent $12.95 
   12 miles - Shell (6 miles x 2 - again, we spend here anyways)
   25 miles - Metro - extra spent $13.55 on pizza
   42 miles - Foodland (Spend $80 get 40 - used Sobey's gift card)
*Total = 837 miles + 1,000 bonus = 1,837 miles and $27 spent (rounded-up)*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I was just wondering how long it takes for LCBO air miles to post.  I purchased the G. Marquis The Red Line Pinot Grigio VQA 750 ml (item # 276501) on April 13 and the cashier scanned my AM card and the receipt shows my number but to date I have not received my 5 bonus AM - this was the last one I needed for my 5 partners...


----------



## ottawamom

LCBO usually posts quickly (a few days) but your store could have a different report cycle. Keep your receipt handy in case you need to follow up.


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I was just wondering how long it takes for LCBO air miles to post.  I purchased the G. Marquis The Red Line Pinot Grigio VQA 750 ml (item # 276501) on April 13 and the cashier scanned my AM card and the receipt shows my number but to date I have not received my 5 bonus AM - this was the last one I needed for my 5 partners...


Mine posted within a week. That’s in March.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I was just wondering how long it takes for LCBO air miles to post.  I purchased the G. Marquis The Red Line Pinot Grigio VQA 750 ml (item # 276501) on April 13 and the cashier scanned my AM card and the receipt shows my number but to date I have not received my 5 bonus AM - this was the last one I needed for my 5 partners...



I purchased the same bottle on April 14th and it also hasn’t posted yet


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> LCBO usually posts quickly (a few days) but your store could have a different report cycle. Keep your receipt handy in case you need to follow up.





montrealdisneylovers said:


> I purchased the same bottle on April 14th and it also hasn’t posted yet



thanks...I have all my receipts ready in case I need to chase them down.  I do not normally purchase from the LCBO so wasn't sure how long it took to post...


----------



## osully

I opted in twice (once on day 1 and once I saw their notice that it might not have worked the 1st time) and the only time the 5AM bonus for fill-up at Shell posted was the 1 time I went in and paid in store after. My husband just uses the card and pays at the pump so we have about 5 transactions where we should be getting the 5AM bonus... don't think it's worth the headache but annoying!


----------



## damo

osully said:


> I opted in twice (once on day 1 and once I saw their notice that it might not have worked the 1st time) and the only time the 5AM bonus for fill-up at Shell posted was the 1 time I went in and paid in store after. My husband just uses the card and pays at the pump so we have about 5 transactions where we should be getting the 5AM bonus... don't think it's worth the headache but annoying!



I've got the same experience.  Shell shows with the receipt when I went in but not with the couple of times I filled up at the pump.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...I did my last one after work last night at 9:45.  I went to shell, and was going to use the spend 10.00 get 5 Am coupon.  I wasn't watching how she put it into the till...and of course when I was in the drive through waiting for my Mcdonlds tea...i checked my receipt...the girl didn't use the coupon after she put my airmiles number in the till     I'm upset at myself that i wasn't watching and waiting until the last day to finish the promo.  I'm hoping that maybe it will show somewhere on the transaction that I used the coupon...but not holding my breath.  So I only got to 4 partners if this one won't count     Oh well. Guess I'll have to see if it posts correctly to my card first...then maybe call and see if they will add it through chat.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...I did my last one after work last night at 9:45.  I went to shell, and was going to use the spend 10.00 get 5 Am coupon.  I wasn't watching how she put it into the till...and of course when I was in the drive through waiting for my Mcdonlds tea...i checked my receipt...the girl didn't use the coupon after she put my airmiles number in the till     I'm upset at myself that i wasn't watching and waiting until the last day to finish the promo.  I'm hoping that maybe it will show somewhere on the transaction that I used the coupon...but not holding my breath.  So I only got to 4 partners if this one won't count     Oh well. Guess I'll have to see if it posts correctly to my card first...then maybe call and see if they will add it through chat.


*Well PHOOEY! So are you saying she didn't scan the coupon? If you have no proof on your receipt of that you might have some trouble being able to follow up if you need to. There is zero reason to call/cat/FB message AM yet, even if you manage to get someone to add the missing 5 AM for the coupon and they say "a note is added to your account" it really won't be! I know it's frustrating to need to wait to see how this will play out but there's nothing much you can do at this point. Bundle everything up and set it aside for 6-ish weeks, that's how long it's been taking for these promos to post.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Well PHOOEY! So are you saying she didn't scan the coupon?



She scanned it before she scanned my Am card   so i'm hoping that their computer caught it.  The receipt said I got 1 Am...not 5.  I will just have to sit tight and see how it plays out.  I'll keep the receipt and cross my fingers.  Seems that's all I can do


----------



## youngdeb12

Did anyone sign up for the Text and get up to 100 miles promo, as well as try and use the Shell coupon?  I opted in, and did my one purchase at Shell and was awarded the 10 miles for the text promotion, but nothing for the Mega Miles promotion.  I wonder if they don't stack and I'm going to end up contesting it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I'm pleased to say that 4 of my 5 offers have posted, and DH has 3 of 5 posted (both of us are waiting for Rona and he is also waiting for Irving, which are always really slow or don't even post!).

I really thought I would have to chase after most of my miles!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

youngdeb12 said:


> Did anyone sign up for the Text and get up to 100 miles promo, as well as try and use the Shell coupon?  I opted in, and did my one purchase at Shell and was awarded the 10 miles for the text promotion, but nothing for the Mega Miles promotion.  I wonder if they don't stack and I'm going to end up contesting it.



I did it too. Just did our fourth fill up today and receipt shows 111, not 116 (no 5 miles for MM).  I'm not overly concerned as I am happy we just made the fourth fill up before vacation.

Edit to add: Forgot MM ended April 25th, so I wouldn't have received that anyways.


----------



## damo

youngdeb12 said:


> Did anyone sign up for the Text and get up to 100 miles promo, as well as try and use the Shell coupon?  I opted in, and did my one purchase at Shell and was awarded the 10 miles for the text promotion, but nothing for the Mega Miles promotion.  I wonder if they don't stack and I'm going to end up contesting it.



Did you pay at the pump?  Nothing has shown on the receipt for the megamiles when you pay at the pump.  I had the same thing on my receipt about the text promotion but no mention of the mega miles.  I assume they will show up later like they did last time.


----------



## mab2012

youngdeb12 said:


> Did anyone sign up for the Text and get up to 100 miles promo, as well as try and use the Shell coupon?  I opted in, and did my one purchase at Shell and was awarded the 10 miles for the text promotion, but nothing for the Mega Miles promotion.  I wonder if they don't stack and I'm going to end up contesting it.



I can confirm that the two promotions were stackable.  I did it at least twice, and had 16 miles shown on my receipt and subsequently posted.  I paid in-store because that seemed like less effort than taking my chances with the opt-in.


----------



## youngdeb12

Thanks everyone. I paid at the pump, and opted-in twice so that’s looking like the issue. Hopefully it ends up posting late!


----------



## tinkerone

For those still waiting for the Mega Miles from the BMO Mastercard offer, mine just posted.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> For those still waiting for the Mega Miles from the BMO Mastercard offer, mine just posted.



Oh me too! thanks.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> For those still waiting for the Mega Miles from the BMO Mastercard offer, mine just posted.


Mine too! Woohoo!


----------



## Debbie

Another one happy that the BMO Mega Miles posted today!


----------



## damo

Phewf!!!!  I am glad that posted!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've added a timeline of when we can expect to see bonus miles post as well as a list of historical posting of previous promos. Based on my files all of these promos post around the 6 week mark which for this promo will be around June 6th, 2019. Until reports of the big bonus miles posting start you can bundle up your receipts, any emails pertaining to online orders and perhaps an extra booklet and put them aside. No need to try and chase anything down at this point, all you'll do is waste time! *


----------



## osully

My BMO 100AM from Mega Miles finally posted today!!


----------



## pigletto

osully said:


> My BMO 100AM from Mega Miles finally posted today!!


Yay! Dh’s did too !


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I am starting to think I am going to have to track down my LCBO miles for this promo in order to get the 1000 AM...it has been 3 weeks since I made my purchase and no air miles have posted...this is the first time I didn't do a backup purchase....


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I am starting to think I am going to have to track down my LCBO miles for this promo in order to get the 1000 AM...it has been 3 weeks since I made my purchase and no air miles have posted...this is the first time I didn't do a backup purchase....


*I'm the same with the gift card from Urban Fresh on the one card .. i KNOW i'll need to follow up but i refused to do any extra coupons. Not going to spend any time worrying about it though because i have had to follow up with every single promo and they've never given me any hassles. Just keep your receipts handy and if the miles don't post properly a quick online chat should fix things up for you!*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm the same with the gift card from Urban Fresh on the one card .. i KNOW i'll need to follow up but i refused to do any extra coupons. Not going to spend any time worrying about it though because i have had to follow up with every single promo and they've never given me any hassles. Just keep your receipts handy and if the miles don't post properly a quick online chat should fix things up for you!*



Thanks for the reassurance Jacqueline.  I normally do 1 back up but this promo was tough for me as we were on vacation for 3 weeks so missed some of the coupons I would have used, like Rexall.  I have all my receipts with copies of the coupons stapled to them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*FINALLY had my Rona miles post for using cash miles coupon! Wording on my account is AM$ APRIL 4 - 24 2019 *
*I was worried about this one because the cashier went to a separate till to redeem the miles and i never got the email confirming that I'd used miles -- they did show on the receipt as my method of payment but i was still concerned!*


----------



## kimbert

Donald - my hero said:


> *FINALLY had my Rona miles post for using cash miles coupon! Wording on my account is AM$ APRIL 4 - 24 2019 *
> *I was worried about this one because the cashier went to a separate till to redeem the miles and i never got the email confirming that I'd used miles -- they did show on the receipt as my method of payment but i was still concerned!*




Thank you for posting, as I had been checking for these also (similar issue with no record of their use at Rona). Mine just posted, with the same wording as yours!

As a side note, my BMO 100 bonus miles just posted on our main account, dated April 30th. I had opted in the first day, then a few times after the issue was reported. Not sure exactly when I reached the spend threshold, but I knew it was pretty early on. Glad to see those both posted.

I believe... if I'm not mistaken, that means all my basic offers have posted, 5 on each card. Now to just wait for the Mega Miles to roll on in!


----------



## Raimiette

I checked the thread but didn't see this specifically posted (apologies if it was) but I did the Shell In-Store offer (5AM for $10) and bought 2 packages of jerky for $13 on the 25th.  The cashier did not scan my coupon but advised that he knew what it was and put in the code in his register.  According to my receipt code 939 is there with a 0.00 cash total and the jerky but the receipt itself only notes 1 AM earned.

The 1 regular AM has posted to my account but the bonus 5 MM ones have not.  I'm not particularly worried as the 939 is on my receipt but would prefer not to have to track them down.  Did anyone else's in-store offer post separately for the bonus miles?  If yes, how long did you have to wait.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Raimiette said:


> I checked the thread but didn't see this specifically posted (apologies if it was) but I did the Shell In-Store offer (5AM for $10) and bought 2 packages of jerky for $13 on the 25th.  The cashier did not scan my coupon but advised that he knew what it was and put in the code in his register.  According to my receipt code 939 is there with a 0.00 cash total and the jerky but the receipt itself only notes 1 AM earned.
> 
> The 1 regular AM has posted to my account but the bonus 5 MM ones have not.  I'm not particularly worried as the 939 is on my receipt but would prefer not to have to track them down.  Did anyone else's in-store offer post separately for the bonus miles?  If yes, how long did you have to wait.



Had you used this coupon earlier in the promotion?  I know there was a limit to the # of times you could use the coupon (I think it was 4), could it be that you exceeded the limit?  If not, then you will need to wait and contact AM.  Make sure you keep your receipt.


----------



## Raimiette

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Had you used this coupon earlier in the promotion?  I know there was a limit to the # of times you could use the coupon (I think it was 4), could it be that you exceeded the limit?  If not, then you will need to wait and contact AM.  Make sure you keep your receipt.



Nope, just the once.  I only go to Shell when I need it for special promos.

Ugh, I hate having to chase miles that should just be there if the rules are followed.  Such a pain in the bum.  I know it's usually fairly painless when you have your receipts but it's more of the principle of the thing.  I shouldn't have to inconvenience myself.  It should just work.  It's far more annoying to me when it will effect the big promos (in this case MM) and I'll have to chase them to get them to give me extra miles for that too (Shell was my 5th sponsor).  The code is on the receipt, this means it was put in so I don't get why it didn't show up.

I just checked my shoptheblock transactions.  For Shell it looks like the bonus miles showed up 10 days after the regular miles did so we're still beyond that but hopefully they'll show up at some point.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Raimiette said:


> Nope, just the once.  I only go to Shell when I need it for special promos.
> 
> Ugh, I hate having to chase miles that should just be there if the rules are followed.  Such a pain in the bum.  I know it's usually fairly painless when you have your receipts but it's more of the principle of the thing.  I shouldn't have to inconvenience myself.  It should just work.  It's far more annoying to me when it will effect the big promos (in this case MM) and I'll have to chase them to get them to give me extra miles for that too (Shell was my 5th sponsor).  The code is on the receipt, this means it was put in so I don't get why it didn't show up.
> 
> I just checked my shoptheblock transactions.  For Shell it looks like the bonus miles showed up 10 days after the regular miles did so we're still beyond that but hopefully they'll show up at some point.



I too hate having to chase miles...I too used this coupon and I checked my receipt - 939 is the correct code so you should have no problems getting them to honour the coupon for the promotion.  My receipt has the miles listed on it and they were credited within a few days of my purchase.

I am still waiting for the LCBO to post my AM for the wine purchase I made on April 13.


----------



## TammyLynn33

My children’s place mega miles just posted today .. if anyone is waiting fir theirs .. it originally posted as 1AM 
It was buy 3 graphic tees get 10 airmiles


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Historically, when do the Mega Miles start to post?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Historically, when do the Mega Miles start to post?


*Please don't take this as me being rude, it's Friday night and we try to be device free but i sent hubby to pick up the pizza while i pick out the movie! All that info is in the first post, i believe the date i estimated is early June! *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No worries, @Donald!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please don't take this as me being rude, it's Friday night and we try to be device free but i sent hubby to pick up the pizza while i pick out the movie! All that info is in the first post, i believe the date i estimated is early June! *


Dont bother the Duck when she has a Hanger for pizza going on. Make sure she is rested and well feed. Then she is a wealth of knowledge.
Kidding of course



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> No worries, @Donald!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Dont bother the Duck when she has a Hanger for pizza going on. Make sure she is rested and well feed. Then she is a wealth of knowledge.
> Kidding of course


*Yeah, hubby is convinced that word was created when someone saw me when it got to be 15 minutes past dinner*

*



*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I was just wondering if anyone that purchased the G. Marquis The Red Line Pinot Grigio VQA 750 ml (item # 276501) from LCBO has had their 5 AM post for the Mega Miles?  I purchased mine on April 13, the cashier scanned my AM card and the receipt shows my AM number but its now over 4 weeks and still no AM have posted...I have my receipt so not concerned about getting the AM or the MM but just wondering if anyone has received their AM....thanks in advance....


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I was just wondering if anyone that purchased the G. Marquis The Red Line Pinot Grigio VQA 750 ml (item # 276501) from LCBO has had their 5 AM post for the Mega Miles?  I purchased mine on April 13, the cashier scanned my AM card and the receipt shows my AM number but its now over 4 weeks and still no AM have posted...I have my receipt so not concerned about getting the AM or the MM but just wondering if anyone has received their AM....thanks in advance....


I bought that one along with several other items and have not even received the base miles. Unfortunately, I left the receipt in the bag and tossed it out. I had intended to use my DD’s card for that purchase as she needed one more for MM but I accidentally used my own card.  I still completed MM so at least I’m not concerned about needing that purchase to count. 

BTW...we did not like the wine.  Even added Perrier and still not that great.  Such a waste and not even a cheap bottle.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> I bought that one along with several other items and have not even received the base miles. Unfortunately, I left the receipt in the bag and tossed it out. I had intended to use my DD’s card for that purchase as she needed one more for MM but I accidentally used my own card.  I still completed MM so at least I’m not concerned about needing that purchase to count.
> 
> BTW...we did not like the wine.  Even added Perrier and still not that great.  Such a waste and not even a cheap bottle.



thanks...I bought the wine with the intention of gifting it as I am not a wine drinker.  I needed 1 more purchase to qualify for the MM promotion so LCBO it was...


----------



## ottawamom

If it's not great wine use it to make some Sangria. You can cover up almost anything with that and it will be the kick off to summer this weekend.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> If it's not great wine use it to make some Sangria. You can cover up almost anything with that and it will be the kick off to summer this weekend.


True....I don’t like red wine at all and accidentally ordered a red sangria last weekend.  It was good.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> True....I don’t like red wine at all and accidentally ordered a red sangria last weekend.  It was good.



Ditto. Don't like red wine, but I can very easily drink a sangria


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

yeah!!!!  my LCBO AM from the mega miles finally posted...however it is listed as Customer Insights with the date of May 21 and no indication that it was part of Mega Miles...I have my receipt in case I need to chase down those extra 700 AM...


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> yeah!!!!  my LCBO AM from the mega miles finally posted...however it is listed as Customer Insights with the date of May 21 and no indication that it was part of Mega Miles...I have my receipt in case I need to chase down those extra 700 AM...


Now I could be totally wrong however I don't think that is for the Mega Miles.  I received that as well, same date, 20 AM, and I did not make a purchase at the LCBO.  I did, however, do a survey on their website, a survey that someone posted about I believe on this thread.  If not this thread than the FB page but pretty sure it was here.  
You may still be getting the MM AM's for LCBO.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Now I could be totally wrong however I don't think that is for the Mega Miles.  I received that as well, same date, 20 AM, and I did not make a purchase at the LCBO.  I did, however, do a survey on their website, a survey that someone posted about I believe on this thread.  If not this thread than the FB page but pretty sure it was here.
> You may still be getting the MM AM's for LCBO.



No, I do believe that these are my AM for my Mega Miles promotion because it does have the product # of the Mega Miles "coupon" in the description part.  I have not done any surveys for LCBO.  My concern is the date that they posted the AM is outside the Mega Miles promotion dates.  I have my coupon attached to the receipt in case I need to chase down the 700 bonus AM because the LCBO was my 5th different partner purchase.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> yeah!!!!  my LCBO AM from the mega miles finally posted...however it is listed as Customer Insights with the date of May 21 and no indication that it was part of Mega Miles...I have my receipt in case I need to chase down those extra 700 AM...


Same for me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was just scrolling through our 2018 account transactions, and Mega Miles posted on May 30 last year. Hopefully we can expect to see postings over the next couple of weeks.  Did Mega Miles start later this year?


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was just scrolling through our 2018 account transactions, and Mega Miles posted on May 30 last year. Hopefully we can expect to see postings over the next couple of weeks.  Did Mega Miles start later this year?


It went longer. So I think @Donald - my hero has posted on the first page that the earliest we can expect to see them based on past posting dates is June 6th. 
I’m itching to get them in my account !


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@pigletto, same!  All of my offers ended up posting in the end, so I shouldn't have to chase for miles for this promo, but we'll see! On a separate note, I really hope we can book cruises with our miles in the fall. All of these miles are burning a hole in my pocket LOL


----------



## Baby Ninja

Hi all.  For the BMO Mastercard offer, I know some of you have already reported seeing your 100 Airmiles posted to your account.  Per @Donald-my hero and her meticulous work on keeping us informed (thank you!), I see that these should post by June 30.  I kept detailed documentation of each and every purchase so I know I hit the $250, I'm just worried that since everything else posted that this may affect the receipt of my 1000 Airmiles.  Is there anyone that HASN'T received their BMO miles?  It may breathe a little more patience into me if I knew, otherwise I'm itching to begin the chase.  TIA


----------



## youngdeb12

Baby Ninja said:


> Hi all.  For the BMO Mastercard offer, I know some of you have already reported seeing your 100 Airmiles posted to your account.  Per @Donald-my hero and her meticulous work on keeping us informed (thank you!), I see that these should post by June 30.  I kept detailed documentation of each and every purchase so I know I hit the $250, I'm just worried that since everything else posted that this may affect the receipt of my 1000 Airmiles.  Is there anyone that HASN'T received their BMO miles?  It may breathe a little more patience into me if I knew, otherwise I'm itching to begin the chase.  TIA



I still haven't received mine, but we also did it over two different BMO Mastercards linked to the same Air Miles account, and were right up to the deadline with our purchases.  I'm hoping that I won't have to track them down but I have proof that we spent the required amount.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A reminder that the bonus miles should be posting in the next couple of weeks so you should make sure your earning ratio is set up the way you want. I almost got caught during StB with my secondary card set to 100% cash  -- i had forgotten to switch it back to Dream and only made it by 12 hours!!*


----------



## spiffgirl101

My Mega Miles posted today!


----------



## star72232

My MegaMiles just posted (correctly on both accounts!).


----------



## juniorbugman

Both my accounts have posted correctly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mine posted as well, EXACTLY like i figured they would ... perfect on the one account (even though i missing the online shopping coupon but it was an extra anyway) and wrong on the secondary account because of the fascicle over the stupid Urban Fresh gift card the first day   *


----------



## Silvermist999

Just checked both accounts, got our MegaMiles too! Thanks for the heads up, I haven’t been checking recently.


----------



## youngdeb12

Checked earlier and they weren't there.  Checked just now and they are!  Posted correctly even though I still haven't received the 100 miles for the BMO Mastercard offer, but I did end up with 6 offers.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yep got my points .. thanks everyone ! Xo


----------



## Aladora

Well holy crap, mine posted correctly!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Yay! mine posted also. Correctly on all three accounts.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else see the irony that i have NEVER had one of these promos post seamlessly? I can keep these threads up-to-date and accurate but they can't seem to get my miles posted properly

*


----------



## hdrolfe

Got mine, posted properly.

Sorry to those who aren't having them post properly.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else see the irony that i have NEVER had one of these promos post seamlessly? I can keep these threads up-to-date and accurate but they can't seem to get my miles posted properly
> 
> View attachment 410044*



Ahhh, you broke your own rule though, shopped on the first day!  Hang in there, you know you will get them. Don't forget to let us know when you do!

Thank you again for keeping us all organized.


----------



## AngelDisney

Airmiles from all the individual shops got posted but still didn’t get all 1000 AM. Only 300 AM got posted. Where do we start to claim back the missing miles? This is so frustrating! Pixie dust to those who need to chase miles!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can't believe both accounts posted all 1,000 on each.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Airmiles from all the individual shops got posted but still didn’t get all 1000 AM. Only 300 AM got posted. Where do we start to claim back the missing miles? This is so frustrating! Pixie dust to those who need to chase miles!!


*E**ither thru online chat or Facebook Messenger. I tried online chat but gave up once the phone rang and started a FB message because i will get a notification on my phone when they respond. That was 4:54 and I'm still waiting for her to "get right back to you"*


----------



## Mollygirl21

I only got 300...I don't even remember what the offers were but I'm sure I used enough to get 1000. I guess that's why they wait so long to post so people like me forget the details


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mollygirl21 said:


> I only got 300...I don't even remember what the offers were but I'm sure I used enough to get 1000. I guess that's why they wait so long to post so people like me forget the details


*I have several copies of the booklets sitting on my desk if you want help remembering which offers you did. Check your account to see if miles posted within the time range and try to narrow it down.*


----------



## Mollygirl21

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have several copies of the booklets sitting on my desk if you want help remembering which offers you did. Check your account to see if miles posted within the time range and try to narrow it down.*



What a wonderful offer of help, thank you! If you are able to share pics of the booklets here, that would be amazing. Thank you!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Some common issues in case this helps as well:

Airmilesshops - don't always post

BMO/Shell -  "opt-in" wasn't weren't working near the beginning of the promo.

Sobeys Urban Fresh - had issues the first day of the gift card promo.

This is an awesome thread, if you look through it, you likely can match up what you purchased with @Donald - my hero 's lists and everyone's comments.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Four cards. All posted correctly. Once again thank you to everyone on this board!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mollygirl21 said:


> What a wonderful offer of help, thank you! If you are able to share pics of the booklets here, that would be amazing. Thank you!!


*There were a couple of different versions of the booklets, some only appeared online AND there were different offers across the country. If you can give us all a general idea of where you might have shopped then we can see if we can help you out. I'm happy to share pictures of any of the offers you might have used once you narrow it down a bit.*


----------



## sechelt

Yippee!  Mine posted too!


----------



## Mollygirl21

Donald - my hero said:


> *There were a couple of different versions of the booklets, some only appeared online AND there were different offers across the country. If you can give us all a general idea of where you might have shopped then we can see if we can help you out. I'm happy to share pictures of any of the offers you might have used once you narrow it down a bit.*


Awesome, I'll take a look through my transactions. What were the dates of the promo again?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mollygirl21 said:


> Awesome, I'll take a look through my transactions. What were the dates of the promo again?


*It ran from March 21st - April 25th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Took them 7 hours to fix my account VIA FB messenger   But I only actually was involved for about 6 minutes. I was missing the 75 miles for the coupon related to the Urban Fresh gift card and because of that the extra 700 miles for the total bonus. This is  how they posted to the account .. 

*


----------



## chris1212

The full 1,000 posted no problems for me without doing any extra insurance offers!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, got the GC missing miles given to me...now to do a chat in the next couple.of days.  I should have 1000 not 300.  I have a feeling the shell purchase coupon didn't go through as I suspected.  Oh well...if they don't want to give them...like others had posted, only need a good blue Friday to get most of my missing miles back.  300 is better than none


----------



## Glynis4

MegaMiles posted correctly for me, yay!!


----------



## gskywalker

yay actually got them all without having to contact them.  Now if only it was a $1000 instead of 1000 air miles so that it would cover half of the Annual Pass price increase they put through yesterday.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I got 300 out of 1000. My husband got 0 of out 300. I had told a co-worker about the promo and he did it and got his full miles at least. 

I'll have to find time to message Air Miles on FB to get all of the missing miles.


----------



## Mollygirl21

Donald - my hero said:


> *It ran from March 21st - April 25th*


After thinking about it some more, it will be tough to figure this out since I am in NS and the offers would have been so different.

FWIW, does your booklet show a mega miles bonus for Sobeys and one for HBC?

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mollygirl21 said:


> After thinking about it some more, it will be tough to figure this out since I am in NS and the offers would have been so different.
> 
> FWIW, does your booklet show a mega miles bonus for Sobeys and one for HBC?
> 
> Thanks again for doing this!


*Yeah, I'm in Ontario so my pictures wouldn't help you. Sobey's had a coupon and there was an offer to sign up for transferring your HBC points to Airmiles. I don't think I can offer much more help at this point though, sorry. Perhaps someone from the eastern coast could chime in with help?*


----------



## ottawamom

Mollygirl21 said:


> I only got 300...I don't even remember what the offers were but I'm sure I used enough to get 1000. I guess that's why they wait so long to post so people like me forget the details
> 
> What a wonderful offer of help, thank you! If you are able to share pics of the booklets here, that would be amazing. Thank you!!





Mollygirl21 said:


> Awesome, I'll take a look through my transactions. What were the dates of the promo again?



Mollygirl21, if you want to do these promotions and get serious about AM collecting you'll need to do a bit of record keeping (to keep track of your AM and when they post)

As mentioned in Post #1, with the big promotions collect an extra copy of the coupon booklet, take screen shots of those coupons you print out from online sources. Put all these extras in a folder until all your AM and Bonus AM have posted. I also take a photocopy of the purchase receipt and put that with the paper copies. If you're electronically inclined then you can do all this in computer files (I personally do paper). There are many times when you will have to refer to all your backup info in order to prove to AM that you deserve the AM they didn't automatically post.

On a regular day to day earning basis. I have a large spreadsheet where I keep track of AM earned, when I shopped, when they posted and what AM are still to be posted. The spreadsheet allows me to make notes about dates to follow up etc. If not electronically inclined you can do this in a notebook with highlighters etc.

These threads are a wonderful resource for help in earning AM. They are also a great resource for helping you figure out what has just posted and how to approach AM when following up with missing AM. But, it is up to each individual collector to keep track of what they earn and backing up your earning with accessible records to support any claim you make to AM. AM collecting is serious business, it's not for the faint of heart.

Our fearless leaders here on these threads can't do it all for us. Read post #1 (in both this thread and Airmiles Alert thread), most of the information is already there for you to follow. By all means ask questions, we are generally a really friendly bunch of people (me included, despite this post). If Donald had to keep track of everyone's AM game she would look like she did in post #553 and unless the Duck is happy none of us are happy!

Paperwork rant over (blame it on the former bean-counter in me). Happy AM hunting!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

FB chat must be catching on because previous promos I could get everything fixed in minutes and now it's hours.


----------



## Mollygirl21

ottawamom said:


> Mollygirl21, if you want to do these promotions and get serious about AM collecting you'll need to do a bit of record keeping (to keep track of your AM and when they post)....
> 
> Our fearless leaders here on these threads can't do it all for us. Read post #1 (in both this thread and Airmiles Alert thread), most of the information is already there for you to follow. By all means ask questions, we are generally a really friendly bunch of people (me included, despite this post). If Donald had to keep track of everyone's AM game she would look like she did in post #553 and unless the Duck is happy none of us are happy!
> 
> Paperwork rant over (blame it on the former bean-counter in me). Happy AM hunting!


Wow, I'll assume you're having a bad day? I'm not sure my initial post warrants the chastising tone of your rant/ response. For the record, I did not ask for help, Donald very generously offered. I hesitated to take the offer since I couldn't even recall the dates but I didnt want to be rude after the offer was made so I asked.

I am pretty good about collecting airmiles and my friends actually think it's funny that I'm so serious about it. But I had a tough spring and wasn't able to track this promo like I usually do.

Slow down and back up the judgement cart a little, I think you were way off base here.

Again, a big thanks to those who keep this thread and everything to do with AM on the disboards, you provide a great service to all of us


----------



## ottawamom

Reaction noted. But did you make note of the fact that all your questions could have been answered by re-reading post #1. Which was my point.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mollygirl21 said:


> Wow, I'll assume you're having a bad day? I'm not sure my initial post warrants the chastising tone of your rant/ response. For the record, I did not ask for help, Donald very generously offered. I hesitated to take the offer since I couldn't even recall the dates but I didnt want to be rude after the offer was made so I asked.
> 
> I am pretty good about collecting airmiles and my friends actually think it's funny that I'm so serious about it. But I had a tough spring and wasn't able to track this promo like I usually do.
> 
> Slow down and back up the judgement cart a little, I think you were way off base here.
> 
> Again, a big thanks to those who keep this thread and everything to do with AM on the disboards, you provide a great service to all of us


*Oh dear, we're experiencing one of the big problems with social media here, it's almost impossible to read someone's tone properly without being able to see the non-verbal cues! I know @ottawamom quite well and thru some recent private chats she's been privy to some extremely crappy life stuff that I'm dealing with and I'm fairly confident she was just trying to offer up some help for me. I usually have the ability to provide all the details for all the coupons across the entire country because normally i will take copies of them all and stash them away but this year I've either run out of time (or the emotional energy) to sit at my desk! I'm sorry I didn't do that this time and I'm sorry that you took the explanations of how I've suggested to track miles as negative. Like I said, I'm fairly sure our captial mom was only offering up some tips that work for her with no judgement attached.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!  My MM posted correctly.


----------



## Raimiette

Argh as expected, only 300 miles.  Luckily I keep a paper trail (lol Airmiles - SERIOUS BUSINESS).  Currently in live chat.  I hope for a quick and painless discussion.

EDIT:  I was "on hold" if you will on the chat for like 10 minutes when the CSR was looking into my account - was getting nervous.  All good though.  The remaining 700 miles added.


----------



## ottawamom

Let us know how it goes. And how long you have to wait on chat to get an answer.


----------



## Tinkershelly

Surprisingly enough all 1000 miles posted to my account without any drama this time


----------



## Debbie

Got mine, too! Woohoo!


----------



## AngelDisney

Raimiette said:


> Argh as expected, only 300 miles.  Luckily I keep a paper trail (lol Airmiles - SERIOUS BUSINESS).  Currently in live chat.  I hope for a quick and painless discussion.
> 
> EDIT:  I was "on hold" if you will on the chat for like 10 minutes when the CSR was looking into my account - was getting nervous.  All good though.  The remaining 700 miles added.


I am waiting for the chasing via Live Chat to die down a bit before doing it next week. All the individual bonus miles were posted and I have a record of when each transaction took place. Hope I don’t need to dig through my stuff for the actual receipts. I moved a month ago and some boxes have not been unpacked yet. I am glad that you got the problem resolved without a long drag.


----------

